# intel core i7 Owners Club



## peche (May 28, 2015)

I have seen several people here owning Intel's core i7 processors, despite everyone claims that is not necessary on Gaming, so I would like to hear your stories about how is your processor doing, why you got an i7 and what do you think about new generations of processors!

here are my tales 

first i7, i7 860: 
Tech info: 
Status:    Launched
Launch Date:    Q3'09
Processor Number:  i7-860
Intel® Smart Cache:  8 MB
# of Cores:    4
# of Threads:    8
Base Frequency  :  2.8 GHz
Max Turbo Frequency:  3.46 GHz
TDP:    95 W
Sockets Supported:  LGA1156

_Pretty brave unit, used for 9 months, at the office, for managing web pages, admin web bases software, graphics design and also some light gaming {COD 4 modern warfare.} _

Upgrade reasons:  office new workstation.

Second  i7, i7 870:

Tech info: 
Status:    End of Interactive Support
Launch Date:    Q3'09
Processor Number:  i7-860
Intel® Smart Cache:  8 MB
# of Cores:    4
# of Threads:    8
Base Frequency  :  2.93 GHz
Max Turbo Frequency:  3.6 GHz
TDP:    95 W
Sockets Supported:  LGA1156

_Actual office workstation, used for web design, also light programming, web based programs light graphic desing, crunching 24/7 and also some light gaming [COD modern warfare3 ]_

Upgrade reasons:  new workstation on process,



Third  i7, i7 3770 delidded:

Tech info: 
Status:    Launched
Launch Date:    Q2'12
Processor Number:  i7-3770
Intel® Smart Cache:  8 MB
# of Cores:      4
# of Threads:    8
Base Frequency  :  3.4 GHz
Max Turbo Frequency:  3.9 GHz
TDP:    77  W
Sockets Supported:  LGA1155

_Actual gaming rig, used for gaming, music, movies, graphic design, web managing, light design, remote connections and managing remote servers and data servers,  and also almost everything you can imagine, was delidding to achieve better temps, _

*No reason to upgrade jet*


Third  i7, i7 3770:

Tech info: 
Status:    Launched
Launch Date:    Q2'12
Processor Number:  i7-3770
Intel® Smart Cache:  8 MB
# of Cores:      4
# of Threads:    8
Base Frequency  :  3.4 GHz
Max Turbo Frequency:  3.9 GHz
TDP:    77  W
Sockets Supported:  LGA1155

_Next work station on job, at the moment is used for 24/7 crunching, was given for upgrading all workstations on IT department, no move on jet due hard work on previous computer, 


I'm pretty proud of my i7's, brave units for hard working, I got my personal one on a pretty hot deal, and I regret nothing at all, unfortunately "K" version or unlocked version of my processor wasn't available in my country at the moment of purchase, I would like to see overclocking capabilities on that ship, maybe someday I'll make the upgrade to a unlocked i7, for the moment I see no reason to upgrade my fearless processor.

_


----------



## newtekie1 (May 28, 2015)

I guess I'm in.

Core i7 875k:
Status: End of Interactive Support
Launch Date: Q2'10
Processor Number: i7-875K
Intel® Smart Cache: 8 MB
# of Cores: 4
# of Threads: 8
Processor Base Frequency: 2.93 GHz
Max Turbo Frequency: 3.6 GHz
TDP: 95 W
Sockets Supported: LGA1156

_Upgraded to this from my Xeon X3370(Core2Quad Q9650).  It was the first consumer processor with an unlocked multiplier that wasn't outrageously priced, I had to have it!  Ran it at 4GHz on air, and move up to 4.2GHz when I put it under the H100i. Eventually upgraded to the i7 4790k.
_
Core i7 4790k:
Status: Launched
Launch Date: Q2'14
Processor Number: i7-4790K
Intel® Smart Cache: 8 MB
# of Cores: 4
# of Threads: 8
Processor Base Frequency: 4 GHz
Max Turbo Frequency: 4.4 GHz
TDP: 88 W
Sockets Supported: LGA1150

_Run this at 4.6GHz under the H100i.  Ironically, because it is summer right now where I live, I actually have Hyperthreading disabled. I love it, but it may be getting replaced by a 5775C eventually. Then I'll probably just sit with this platform for a few years, just like I did with the 875K and the X3370.  For my main rig, I generally just buy the i7 because I stick with a platform for so long._


----------



## peche (May 28, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> I generally just buy the i7 because I stick with a platform for so long.


thats pretty important to notice, thanks for sharing your loved ones!


----------



## Toothless (May 28, 2015)

Intel Core i7 4790k
Status Launched
Launch Date Q2'14
Processor Number i7-4790K
Intel® Smart Cache 8 MB
# of Cores 4
# of Threads 8
Processor Base Frequency 4 GHz (4.3GHz)
Max Turbo Frequency 4.4 GHz (4.6GHz)
TDP 88 W
PCI Express Configurations ‡ Up to 1x16, 2x8, 1x8/2x4
Sockets Supported FCLGA1150


Upgraded from a FX-6300 because I saw the performance of a i7 2700 + GTX660TI 3GB and was pretty much done with ASUS. I needed the extra threads and horsepower for multitasking and gaming. Probably won't upgrade until after Skylake or beyond.


----------



## Deelron (May 28, 2015)

Processor Number i7-980X
Launch Date Q1'10
Intel® Smart Cache 12 MB
# of Cores 6
# of Threads 12
Processor Base Frequency 3.33 GHz
Max Turbo Frequency 3.6 GHz (Sits at just under 4GHz without changing the voltage)
TDP 130 W

Note: I got this later, started with a i7 950 and got a very, very good deal on the 980X from a personal friend.

I tend to stay with a machine for a long time (my previous desktop was also a workstation level machine that got used in a variety of ways for 10 years (from 2003). I mainly got it because I do enough video transcoding that more threads = happiness, and I also have a very, very low tolerance for system slowdown when I'm doing multiple processor intensive things at the same time. I also game(ed) enough that I wanted to be able to transcode in the background while playing, the extra cores/threads are handy for that on most games.


----------



## peche (May 28, 2015)

one of the most interesting things about an i7 is the multitasking capacities, also the fact that you don’t need to upgrade your rig on a couple of years, I don’t see the need to upgrade jet,the only interesting fact that I'm seeing right now is the lower consumption and also higher clocks, for example Devil's Canyon offer plus 4GHZ on stock frequencies, , that sounds pretty interesting for crunching rigs, working, designing and many other tasks,

The boost on my change was unbelievable, twice, why twice? because my old PC was a core 2 duo e8600, dual core with 2 cores @3.33GHZ, supporting DDR3 memory, 6MB L2 Cache, that was my old brave soldier, then I got the hot deal on the current i7, that was the first boost, the second boost was the SSD for that rig… pretty awesome experience,


----------



## EarthDog (May 28, 2015)

peche said:


> thanks for sharing your loved ones!


LOL! What?!!!

Let's see.......

i7 920 (4.2Ghz)
i7 2600K (5Ghz)
i7 3770K (4.6 Ghz)
i7 4770K (4.6 GHz)
i7 4790K (4.6 Ghz)
i7 5820K (4.4 GHz)

I dont have much to say about them really... that is just what I owned and where I settled on 24/7 clocks. Thread count should be obvious by now as they are all the same. Clocks others have mentioned... etc.


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 28, 2015)

well ... i don't have it anymore ... but

i7-920 (4.4)

hum ... does a i5-4690k count... afterall its only a castrated i7  with HT, 2mb L3 and 107$ in less ... otherwise: nothing really change, ofc the HT is important and can cost 107$ for those who need it   (mini trolling ... no offense i hope  /jk )
http://ark.intel.com/compare/80811,80807


----------



## johnspack (May 28, 2015)

Had an i7 950 and a nice Gene II mobo,  psu went funky after 5 years or so and took them both out.  Currently running a w3570 es xeon i7 on a p6t mobo.  Going to get a hex xeon and another mobo soon.  All first gen.
I'm poor,  but need to run virtual machines all the time...  I need the threads.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 28, 2015)

i7-4790K here, upgraded from AMD Phenom II 1055T in '14. Still stock clocks because I bought a shitty cooler without enough research :'(. Partly wish I had gone for the i5-4690K and saved a couple £££ but it's too late now! Guess I won't be upgrading until like 2019 though seeing as a 1055T was serving me well up even in 2014!


----------



## horik (May 28, 2015)

My I7 950 served me well from 2010 till now, running at 4Ghz atm, was 4,2Ghz in winter on air.
Will change it before the end of this year.


----------



## peche (May 28, 2015)

horik said:


> Will change it before the end of this year.


Reasons?
expected model?


----------



## P4-630 (May 28, 2015)

First 
i7 740QM: 
Tech info: 
Status: End of Interactive Support
Launch Date: Q3'10
Processor Number: i7-740QM
Intel® Smart Cache: 6 MB
# of Cores: 4
# of Threads: 8
Base Frequency : 1.73 GHz
Max Turbo Frequency: 2.93 GHz
TDP: 45 W
Sockets Supported: PGA988

_Bought this Asus laptop in 2010, still running strong but not good enough for gaming since it only had a GT425M._

Second
i7 4700HQ: 
Tech info: 
Status: Launched
Launch Date: Q2'13
Processor Number: i7-4700HQ
Intel® Smart Cache: 6 MB
# of Cores: 4
# of Threads: 8
Base Frequency : 2.4 GHz
Max Turbo Frequency: 3.4 GHz
TDP: 47 W
Sockets Supported: FCBGA1364

_Bought this Asus G750JX gaming laptop in 2014, can run every game I own till sofar, pretty satisfied with it!_


----------



## horik (May 28, 2015)

peche said:


> Reasons?
> expected model?


Is getting a bit slow for the things I do, beginner in the use of Blender and for gaming.
Waiting for  Skylake.


----------



## R00kie (May 28, 2015)

One and only
i7 4770K: 
Tech info: 
Status: Launched
Launch Date: Q2'13
Processor Number: i7-4770K
Intel® Smart Cache: 8 MB
# of Cores: 4
# of Threads: 8
Base Frequency : 3.5 GHz
Max Turbo Frequency: 3.9 GHz (sits at 4.2, lost at the lottery it seems)
TDP: 84 W
Sockets Supported: LGA1150

Upgraded from an FX8320, thought it would be a good choice to start an SLI build, and it seems that it paid off quite well


----------



## peche (May 30, 2015)

well is pretty interesting hear some words and experiences from onwners, what about overclocking?

how is your i7 doing with a little bit more power and clocks?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 30, 2015)

Sorry wrong thread.....my bad


----------



## Ebo (May 30, 2015)

Have a I7-5820K now after upgrading from a AMD FX-8320 platform. I use mine for work mostly at home for Autocad 3D, video editing and of course gaming also. It has cut my time used in Autocad almost in ½ and the same in editing, but in games theres next to nothing gained.


----------



## peche (May 30, 2015)

Ebo said:


> Have a I7-5820K now after upgrading from a AMD FX-8320 platform. I use mine for work mostly at home for Autocad 3D, video editing and of course gaming also. It has cut my time used in Autocad almost in ½ and the same in editing, but in games theres next to nothing gained.


well there should be something im pretty sure, but maybe is not noticeable,


----------



## El_Mayo (May 30, 2015)

Anyone getting any decent clocks out of their i7-4770K/4790K?

Everywhere I've looked I'm only seeing about 4.7Ghz, 4.8 max. That doesn't seem worth my ever upgrading my CPU cooler and starting to overclock. Makes me kick myself for getting the K model now haha


----------



## peche (May 30, 2015)

how are your temps ?

this may help … cheap .. efficient, silent… easy to install… maintenance free…

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A0HZMGA/?tag=tec06d-20



Spoiler: want more uhh?
































totally recomended.... done in less than 5 mins...


----------



## El_Mayo (May 30, 2015)

peche said:


> how are your temps ?
> 
> this may help … cheap .. efficient, silent… easy to install… maintenance free…
> 
> ...



my temps are so-so, got an average fan and cooler. also is that the whole delidding process?


----------



## revin (May 30, 2015)

I just want to say about the "why" I went with i7.

Remember the good ole 300A Celerons !. 300Mhz clockd to 928Mhz.
So a bit later on I found a 1.0Ghz Flipchip, got the Abit Flip card loaded up the flipchip, and that 72mhz was no big deal,
BUT it was the 8 way accociate cache that made the differance.
That thing was stupid fast compared to the celery.
Same as the ole 3.4EE Gallatin, the L3 had the cache acsess set up the same way,
So It shows that indeed having more paths to acsess the chip can make a huge differance, not just the chip speed.

This Sandy has been awesome, and on a board that soooo many people said would not be worth squat. Huh, why is my 1866 divider as fast and even faster than 2133.
Like Dave said, the engie's knew they needed to optomize certain parts, and indeed it's a great combo with i7 about 5 Ghz 24/7 for what 4 years...............and on air cooler from skt 478, if the fan quits no worries there either so win win


----------



## peche (May 30, 2015)

El_Mayo said:


> also is that the whole delidding process?


almost... is pretty easy, take a look:









Regards,


----------



## adulaamin (May 30, 2015)

First: Intel Core i7-2670QM
It was the processor that came with my Lenovo Ideapad Y470. Had the laptop for about 1 year then I sold it to my cousin. It's still alive and kicking after more than 3 years of use.

Second: Intel Core i7-3770K
My first ever desktop i7 processor. Only OC'd it to 4.5 ghz at 1.23v. I never really tried to push it further because I didn't feel the need to. My M5G decided to die and it took the processor along with it. I was able to RMA the processor and it was replaced with a brand new one. Best RMA experience I ever had. Thanks Intel!

Third: Intel Core i7-4790K
Bought this 2 days after the 3770K (above) died. Currently running it at stock settings.

Fourth: Intel Core i7-3770K
Sent in by Intel as a replacement for my second i7 processor . Sold it BNIB locally.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 31, 2015)

i7 - 3930k here! 

I got a X79 mobo and CPU as a part exchange/trade up from another fellow TPU member to wanted to trade down.

I cant remember if he said it was overclocked but i managed to squeeze 4.6Ghz out of it which is kinda average i guess. though 6C|6T at 4.6Ghz is a LOT of horse power for what i really need a PC for but when i eventually retire this setup, it will make a bad ass server or a folding rig


----------



## Outback Bronze (May 31, 2015)

Lets see,

i7 920 (Very famous) Brand new, C0 that could barely do 4ghz...One of the first one's I suppose. Later got myself a D0 second hand that could overclock a little better...SOLD
i7 930 ( Surprising upgrade)  Brand new, could do 4.58ghz @ something like 1.4v. Base clock restricted me from further overclocking. It was a very good CPU. Used to run it at 4.2ghz @ 1.268v. SOLD Regrettably
i7 980 (Nice upgrade) Second hand, my first 5ghz CPU. Not stable though. I think I could boot up at like 5.3ghz! Run at 4.2 Ghz @ 1.268v. SOLD Regrettably.
i7 990x (Always wanted one) Brand new, very similar to the 980 but got it for name sake. I could get it stable @ 5ghz but needed HT off. Never tested how high I could get CPU as i didn't want to damage it. UNSOLD.
i7 3770k (Saw it cheap) Second hand, I think the guy was selling cheap because I couldn't get it booted on the combo I bought off him. Took alook see at the mobo and it had bent pins. Straighted them out then   
                                      BOOM it booted. I think he was selling it cheap because he couldnt get it going. Didn't play with it much. Ended up selling for profit! SOLD
i7 5960x (Tax deduction) Brand new, the mother of all current CPU's. I don't even overclock it as its plenty powerfull. Maybe if I get bored.


----------



## peche (Jun 1, 2015)

well ... there are many i7 beats ... serving so much for many people here!
thanks for sharing ...


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 1, 2015)

I like my i7 3820. I got it as an upgrade from a Phenom II 940 that could only use DDR2 memory and I enforced a couple requirements on myself.

I wanted memory to not be a bottleneck (capacity or speed,) as I hit both limits with bandwidth and capacity with 8GB of DDR2-800.
I wanted all PCI-E slots. I already was going to have 2 GPUs in it and when it "retires" from being my primary tower, it will probably turn into my gateway because of the I/O. Simply put, I haven't used a PCI card in a very long time.
I wanted VT-d. One of these days when I actually have time, I do want to do PCI-E pass-thru to a VM so see how feasible doing such a thing would be.
I wanted a Xeon upgrade path just in case this machine ends up becoming a server (which would also give me access to ECC memory as well.)
I also tend to run a lot of VMs when I do, so while a quad-core is more than enough, I tend to chew through at least 10-11GB when I'm doing such things. I've used as much as 14-15GB but, those are isolated cases.
My work laptop has an i7-4770M in it with Iris Pro. I also run VMs and a PostgreSQL server on that machine as well.


----------



## peche (Jun 8, 2015)

So do we have here broadwel owners?

Regards,


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 8, 2015)

my first i7 was a i7-870 and the one i got in my desktop now is my second one, it's a i7-4790k and my third is the one in my laptop a i7-4710QM ^^


----------



## peche (Jun 8, 2015)

puma99dk| said:


> i7-4790k


Devil's canyon! nice i7,  this one really makes difference over the past i7's

I was about to upgrade my rig 1 and a half year ago, but I didn't notice any interesting upgrade on 4770 i7 or 4770K over 3770/3770k so I decided to take all the possible advantages on my current chip {3770 non K} and then upgrade my computer in a couple of years, but devils canyon is pretty interesting, nice stock and turbo frequencies, for example, excellent TDP and consumption, waiting to see what skylake can offer for us in this new generations coming,


Regards,


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 9, 2015)

peche said:


> Devil's canyon! nice i7,  this one really makes difference over the past i7's
> 
> I was about to upgrade my rig 1 and a half year ago, but I didn't notice any interesting upgrade on 4770 i7 or 4770K over 3770/3770k so I decided to take all the possible advantages on my current chip {3770 non K} and then upgrade my computer in a couple of years, but devils canyon is pretty interesting, nice stock and turbo frequencies, for example, excellent TDP and consumption, waiting to see what skylake can offer for us in this new generations coming,
> 
> ...



yeh i got after my first i7-870, i went out and brought a i5-2500k, i5-3570k and then i got a i5-4670k and jumped to my i7-4790k bcs i got a good deal on a second handed one


----------



## bhaalkc (Jun 9, 2015)

My first one was core i7 920, i was running it for 4 years overclocked to 3.8 ghz. Last year i bought second hand core i7 980 and overlcocked it to 4ghz@1.33v, very happy with it, its a lot faster than 920.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 9, 2015)

i7-2600 (non k) in my desktop, still lets me OC it a bit. I can get 4.2GHz easy on the CPU, but due to ram that OC's like crap i sit at 3.9 with a 4.1 turbo.

laptop has an i7 3632qm which would actually make a great desktop processor, its got a LOT of balls for a laptop chip.


----------



## peche (Jun 9, 2015)

puma99dk| said:


> yeh i got after my first i7-870, i went out and brought a i5-2500k, i5-3570k and then i got a i5-4670k and jumped to my i7-4790k bcs i got a good deal on a second handed one


870's still capable dude!!!




bhaalkc said:


> My first one was core i7 920, i was running it for 4 years overclocked to 3.8 ghz. Last year i bought second hand core i7 980 and overlcocked it to 4ghz@1.33v, very happy with it, its a lot faster than 920.


i love those old soldiers! stil have my 870 on the office, pretty brave beast for work abuse everyday !



Mussels said:


> i7-2600 (non k) in my desktop, still lets me OC it a bit. I can get 4.2GHz easy on the CPU, but due to ram that OC's like crap i sit at 3.9 with a 4.1 turbo.
> 
> laptop has an i7 3632qm which would actually make a great desktop processor, its got a LOT of balls for a laptop chip.


my current i7 is a locked 3770, i wish someday i could get a 3770K for cheap and enjoy a couple of years more with current board, 

Regards,


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 9, 2015)

peche said:


> 870's still capable dude!!!



Ik, but i am an addict for new hardware, i am even thinking about Skylake (i7-6700k) and Asus Maximus VIII Gene


----------



## peche (Jun 9, 2015)

puma99dk| said:


> Ik, but i am an addict for new hardware, i am even thinking about Skylake (i7-6700k) and Asus Maximus VIII Gene


if you can.... go ahead... i have limited budget for PC's ... so i have to save peny by peny!


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 9, 2015)

puma99dk| said:


> Ik, but i am an addict for new hardware, i am even thinking about Skylake (i7-6700k) and Asus Maximus VIII Gene


You see, I'm the opposite. I treat my computer like I treat my car. I don't mess with it unless something is broken or if it's not working as it should, only then will I put money into a serious upgrade. I suspect my 3820 will be capable of satisfying my needs for another 3 years to come as my workstation. It would make an excellent server after that though (think Xeon, ECC support and cheap phased out memory and CPUs!)


----------



## Enterprise24 (Jun 9, 2015)

My first i7 is delidded i7-3770K @ 5Ghz 1.35V 24/7 (5.2Ghz multithread benchable / 5.4Ghz Super PI 32m @ 1.52V) cooled by CM Seidon 240M I buy this golden chip from extreme overclocker.
i7-4770K @ 4.4Ghz 1.35V cooled by NZXT Kraken X60 got this because I want to try Haswell but 4.4Ghz is slower than 3770K @ 5Ghz.
i7-2600K @ 4.6Ghz 1.39V cooled by NZXY Kraken X60 went back to Sandy Bridge reason is 1.don't like high temp on Ivy and Haswell , I like solder more than crappy TIM.  2.gaming performance is almost the same.


----------



## peche (Jun 9, 2015)

Enterprise24 said:


> My first i7 is delidded i7-3770K @ 5Ghz 1.35V 24/7 (5.2Ghz multithread benchable / 5.4Ghz Super PI 32m @ 1.52V) cooled by CM Seidon 240M I buy this golden chip from extreme overclocker.
> i7-4770K @ 4.4Ghz 1.35V cooled by NZXT Kraken X60 got this because I want to try Haswell but 4.4Ghz is slower than 3770K @ 5Ghz.
> i7-2600K @ 4.6Ghz 1.39V cooled by NZXY Kraken X60 went back to Sandy Bridge reason is 1.don't like high temp on Ivy and Haswell , I like solder more than crappy TIM.  2.gaming performance is almost the same.


so you got back to sandy ?
but delidded ivys are pretty awesome, mine is a locked chip, delidded and never goes up 58 =D
ho are your temps on that sandy?


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 9, 2015)

peche said:


> so you got back to sandy ?
> but delidded ivys are pretty awesome, mine is a locked chip, delidded and never goes up 58 =D
> ho are your temps on that sandy?


58 degrees is about what I see when everything is set to stock with the CPUs fully loaded.


----------



## SASBehrooz (Jun 9, 2015)

1. AMD Athlon x64 4000+

2. Intel Core i7 4790K , water cooled by Enermax liq-tech AIO 120x

in winter : idle temperature 16 C - 18 C    Load : 45 C - 50 C

in summer : idle temperature 30 C - 39 C    Load : 55 C - 65 C


----------



## peche (Jun 9, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> 58 degrees is about what I see when everything is set to stock with the CPUs fully loaded.





Well my temps are 26-31 on idde, 50-58 on full load on the barren warm days of my country,

at night temps are like: 25-29 iddle, 45-55 on full load, I'm pretty sure that my case may be a problem so I'm getting soon money for upgrade to a bigger one so I will be able to setup better fans for taking all that heat out!


Regards,


----------



## peche (Jun 11, 2015)

Repasted  my old i7 870 @ work,

Temps were kinda decent due the crappy stock cooler, I have tuniq TX4, for a year, here are the results of that paste on my heavy abused i7:



 


then decided to give a fresh layer of thermal compound to my old soldier, used Coolermaster Ice Fusion, thin layer on the CPU cooler, beam size on CPU die, then mounted with a little presure on top, here are the results, so far I haven been running for 2 and a half days, I was supposed to make this post yesterday


 

Coolermaster Ice Fusion TIM is a decent alternative for replacing your old and dried paste, lasts pretty much, also  is easy to apply, comes with a pretty useful device for easy applications, easy to spread and in this  particular case, comes in a great size for the money paid! this flask has like more than a year with me, is perfect for several applications, also hard to dry, even with the flask open !

I'm looking forward a new cooler for this computer, maybe if a got another decent cooler I will make another breif review /adventure story of Repaste on this little one!


Regards,


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 11, 2015)

I've got a 3770k, overclocked fulltime to 4.1.  Runs pretty low volatage too. In idle all cores vary between 23-31 (since something is always using some cpu cycles in the background).

Under heavy use or hard gaming, my cores all vary between 55 and 61.  I've got a great cooler.

So I guess I'm in.


----------



## peche (Jun 11, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> I've got a 3770k, overclocked fulltime to 4.1.  Runs pretty low volatage too. In idle all cores vary between 23-31 (since something is always using some cpu cycles in the background).
> 
> Under heavy use or hard gaming, my cores all vary between 55 and 61.  I've got a great cooler.
> 
> So I guess I'm in.


delidded ?
the main problem on my rig is the watercooler, despite water coolers outperform air coolers on most cases, my case suggests that i may need another case that will permit me a better fan setup for taking heat out the case and live more space to fresh air 
im saving money for getting a new case, a Chaser a31, i was in love with core v51 but is not available on my country  so chaser will have the enough space for my current setup with plenty of high performance fans!

Regards,


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 11, 2015)

Nope, not delidded. Just my system spec Zalman on it.


----------



## peche (Jun 11, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Nope, not delidded. Just my system spec Zalman on it.


so you have pretty excelent temps on that Chip sir, 
i cannot complain about my temps, i have a delidded locked CPU

Regards,


----------



## RealNeil (Jun 11, 2015)

An i7-870 was the first. I won it as part of a complete system in a contest. I still have this on the shelf.

Next I bought an i7-2600K and built my gaming rig using that. I'm using it as I type, but it's soon to go away.

i7-4790K Main gaming rig now, slight OC on it and it's good to go for a long time. (I also have it's little sister, the i5-4690K)

i7-5930K will be delivered here soon. I have everything I need to build my first X99 box.


----------



## peche (Jun 11, 2015)

RealNeil said:


> An i7-870 was the first. I won it as part of a complete system in a contest. I still have this on the shelf.
> 
> Next I bought an i7-2600K and built my gaming rig using that. I'm using it as I type, but it's soon to go away.
> 
> ...


nice builds you have there fella, excellent hardware i may said!

Regards


----------



## Mussels (Jun 12, 2015)

RealNeil said:


> Next I bought an i7-2600K and built my gaming rig using that. I'm using it as I type, but it's soon to go away.
> .



make it go away my way, i need a K chip XD


----------



## RealNeil (Jun 12, 2015)

We can probably do that if you can wait for about a week, maybe 10 days.
PM me with an offer on the CPU and my board. An ASRock Z68 Extreme 7 Gen-3


----------



## Mussels (Jun 12, 2015)

RealNeil said:


> We can probably do that if you can wait for about a week, maybe 10 days.
> PM me with an offer on the CPU and my board. An ASRock Z68 Extreme 7 Gen-3



do you accept kidneys? cause i'm totally broke. i should be able to sharpen a butter knife and remove some homeless mans organs, although mailing them may be tricky.


----------



## RealNeil (Jun 12, 2015)

Snort! LOL!

Smart ass,.............LOL!


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 12, 2015)

How do I start. I have two sets of computers, gaming and business.

1st started with a gaming laptop with a i7 740qm, I upgraded that to a i7 920xm that was overclocked to 3.4, that laptop is sold to a friend.
I bought a business laptop with i5 something that I upgraded to a i7 2670qm.

Next bought another gaming laptop with a i7 2670qm. Kept the same business laptop.

Then got a used laptop with a i7 3610qm that I upgraded 3 months later to a i7 3920xm overclocked to 4.4. Motherboard fried, sold for parts on ebay. Sold the business laptop for the next upgraded. 

Bought a used gaming laptop with a i7 4700qm that I upgraded to a i7 4900mq. Still using it today but sold the 4900mq on ebay, will ship towards the end of the crunching event. I will piece it out and sell it for parts. Bought a semi used business laptop with a i7 4700mq.

I just bought a semi used desktop with a i7 5820k that will be my new gaming computer. Still run the same business laptop.


----------



## peche (Jun 13, 2015)

well, another update for my repaste, 15C dropout between old paste and new paste still noticeable! 





for those hot chips you have there ... coolermaster icefusion, for the win!



Red tag: confirmed on my old i7, the old coolermaster icefusion still works!

Regards,


----------



## xkm1948 (Jun 14, 2015)

First i7 is my wife's i7-720qm back in 2009. It was a pretty impressive little chip. With some proper cooling the chip turbos all four core to around 2.6GHz.

Second i7 is my current 5820K. With 12 threads at 4.2GHz it works wonders at raw genome alignment. Well, at least until I can find a way to utilize OpenCL.


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 14, 2015)

xkm1948 said:


> First i7 is my wife's i7-720qm back in 2009. It was a pretty impressive little chip. With some proper cooling the chip turbos all four core to around 2.6GHz.
> 
> Second i7 is my current 5820K. With 12 threads at 4.2GHz it works wonders at raw genome alignment. Well, at least until I can find a way to utilize OpenCL.


The 720qm is impossible to get 2.6ghz on all 4 cores. That laptop processor is locked down, the highest on 4 cores is 1.7 something. In dual core mode it can do 2.6ghz, the only processor chip that can do over 2.0ghz on all 4 cores is the 920xm and 940xm. Those can be overclocked to 3.2-3.6 using Throttle Stop and depending on the laptop cooling.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 14, 2015)

yotano211 said:


> The 720qm is impossible to get 2.6ghz on all 4 cores. That laptop processor is locked down, the highest on 4 cores is 1.7 something. In dual core mode it can do 2.6ghz, the only processor chip that can do over 2.0ghz on all 4 cores is the 920xm and 940xm. Those can be overclocked to 3.2-3.6 using Throttle Stop and depending on the laptop cooling.



throttle stop is awesome, i use that on my i7 as well. cant max it out, but can raise it higher than default (replacing the TIM stopped the throttling, made like a 40% speed boost in Wprime - was amazing)


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 14, 2015)

Mussels said:


> throttle stop is awesome, i use that on my i7 as well. cant max it out, but can raise it higher than default (replacing the TIM stopped the throttling, made like a 40% speed boost in Wprime - was amazing)


Its pretty much the only thing to use on laptops since the Bios are always locked down and that intel program, XTU. But I like throttle stop better.

On laptops, check out Liquid Ultra for TIM. I use it on all laptops. Just have to be careful on using it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 14, 2015)

peche said:


> well, another update for my repaste, 15C dropout between old paste and new paste still noticeable!
> View attachment 65730
> 
> for those hot chips you have there ... coolermaster icefusion, for the win!
> ...




Normally i would never use coolermaster pastes as MX-4 is so cheap and has always worked so well. but my experience with CM TMs goes back to the late 939/early C2D era when i bought some CM 'Nano fusion' to test. It dried out super quickly and had the texture of cake mix when a little water is added.

Im not sure if it was the tube that was just 'off' but when i bought it, it was a fairly new product that had just been released on the market. so it couldnt of been that the shelf life had expired. Who knows what was wrong with it anyway. I checked some reviews of that particular paste a few years back and most reviews were still negative about the product. It seems i wasnt the only one who had a bad experience with it.

Theyve probably gotten better since then i hope. otherwise MX-4 is still the price|performance king.

If i had the funding id test every available thermal paste on the market every 6-12months. There is just so many to choose from out there.


----------



## peche (Jun 15, 2015)

Mussels said:


> throttle stop is awesome, i use that on my i7 as well. cant max it out, but can raise it higher than default (replacing the TIM stopped the throttling, made like a 40% speed boost in Wprime - was amazing)


@Mussels 
i always try to avoid using stock Thermal interface material on all my chips and also recomend for friends and customers to replace it with a decent aftermarket options like arctic for example,


regards,



yotano211 said:


> Its pretty much the only thing to use on laptops since the Bios are always locked down and that intel program, XTU. But I like throttle stop better.
> 
> @yotano211
> 
> On laptops, check out Liquid Ultra for TIM. I use it on all laptops. Just have to be careful on using it.


Coollab can make miracles on delid processes, but i dont completely use on cooler anr IHS directly ... i preffer arctic MX4 for laptop coolers,

i will recognize that using coollab on laptops makes pretty much sense because of direct cooper contact on heatpipes and CPU die ....but i will confess that i have never done it before.. and still not 100% agreeing to do it that way!


regards,




FreedomEclipse said:


> Normally i would never use coolermaster pastes as MX-4 is so cheap and has always worked so well. but my experience with CM TMs goes back to the late 939/early C2D era when i bought some CM 'Nano fusion' to test. It dried out super quickly and had the texture of cake mix when a little water is added.
> 
> @FreedomEclipse
> Im not sure if it was the tube that was just 'off' but when i bought it, it was a fairly new product that had just been released on the market. so it couldnt of been that the shelf life had expired. Who knows what was wrong with it anyway. I checked some reviews of that particular paste a few years back and most reviews were still negative about the product. It seems i wasnt the only one who had a bad experience with it.
> ...



fella trust me, this coolermaster ice fusion is pretty decent... it have been runing for almost a week withot problems, also temps drop out still noticeable on that rig,

the story behind this evil compund is pretty long, i have from a long time ago and it still works as the first day, i'll definelty buy another one when this one gets over, for sure  im pretty happy with all the results it has shown, nanofusion is another thing... i have never used before so i cannot coment about it, 

by the way i also have arctic silver 5 and arctic mx4 tubes, but i decided to give a try with this one to that brave i7 870,




regards,


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 25, 2015)

If you had a 15C difference and only changed pastes, then there was something else causing that difference. If you look at all the TIM roundups, most are within a couple of degrees C from each other. They test properly with multiple mounts and attempts. It was likely a poor original TIM application or poor mount on the heatsink that was resolved on the reapplication. But it surely wasn't the TIM itself showing that big of a difference. 

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/thermal-paste-performance-benchmark,3616-17.html


----------



## peche (Jun 25, 2015)

EarthDog said:


> If you had a 15C difference and only changed pastes, then there was something else causing that difference. If you look at all the TIM roundups, most are within a couple of degrees C from each other. They test properly with multiple mounts and attempts. It was likely a poor original TIM application or poor mount on the heatsink that was resolved on the reapplication. But it surely wasn't the TIM itself showing that big of a difference.
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/thermal-paste-performance-benchmark,3616-17.html


totally agreed, but take in consideration that most results never include stock thermal paste from intel or amd coolers, I and not always you can get the same result with the same paste for example results with arctic MX4 varies from most sites also artic silver 5 for name a few, that’s why I don’t trust so much those reviews and rather to review or test myself, despite that some reviews are pretty complete using some application and mounts methods that vary the final result, but your statement is completely acceptable,


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 25, 2015)

The stock thermal paste isn't that bad... it really isn't. Not to mention, it is kind of impossible to test considering it only comes on stock coolers, which they do not test with. 

Is that what you did? Tested against the stock TIM on the stock cooler and then switched pastes?


----------



## RealNeil (Jun 26, 2015)

I just bought a few more GELID GC-Extreme tubes. It works well for me.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 26, 2015)

EarthDog said:


> If you had a 15C difference and only changed pastes, then there was something else causing that difference. If you look at all the TIM roundups, most are within a couple of degrees C from each other. They test properly with multiple mounts and attempts. It was likely a poor original TIM application or poor mount on the heatsink that was resolved on the reapplication. But it surely wasn't the TIM itself showing that big of a difference.
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/thermal-paste-performance-benchmark,3616-17.html



paste decays over time too, if someones comparing old paste to new paste.


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 26, 2015)

Indeed. But it depends on how long it was on there, but most last years. He has a new system so I would risk in saying it wasn't because the TIM dried up.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 26, 2015)

i only own 1 i7, the one in my Asus Laptop, an i7 2630QM.


----------



## peche (Jun 26, 2015)

EarthDog said:


> The stock thermal paste isn't that bad... it really isn't. Not to mention, it is kind of impossible to test considering it only comes on stock coolers, which they do not test with.
> 
> Is that what you did? Tested against the stock TIM on the stock cooler and then switched pastes?


take a watch ! yes is the stock cooler, 


peche said:


> Repasted  my old i7 870 @ work,
> 
> Temps were kinda decent due the crappy stock cooler, I have tuniq TX4, for a year, here are the results of that paste on my heavy abused i7:
> View attachment 65651
> ...





EarthDog said:


> Indeed. But it depends on how long it was on there, but most last years. He has a new system so I would risk in saying it wasn't because the TIM dried up.




tIM's tend to dry faster when used with the stock cooler, 

Regards,


----------



## ensabrenoir (Jun 26, 2015)

1. i7-860 : passed to my son then to my mother in law
2. i7-3820 : sold it along with Asrock x79 extreme 9
3. i7-4790k  : current machine


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 26, 2015)

peche said:


> take a watch ! yes is the stock cooler,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh, ok, you did test like that...

I still stand by the fact that TIM by itself did not do that. The intel cooler is a B1tch to put on properly I would be willing to bet that it was the mount more than the TIM. Testing like this, in order to have some merit, need multiple mounts to rule out mounting as the issue.

Anyway, glad temps dropped for you regardless of the reason?


----------



## peche (Jun 26, 2015)

EarthDog said:


> I still stand by the fact that TIM by itself did not do that


correct, paste itself cannot show such a dropdown in temps.... it can noticied with liquid metal like coollab stuf for example, i do have that one too, but restricted to delid only!


EarthDog said:


> The intel cooler is a B1tch to put on properly I would be willing to bet that it was the mount more than the TIM


ya know, 7 years working with them may helped me out to understand more of them, now is pretty easy, here in the office 97% od computers have stock coolers, aftermarket ones are bough when stock ones die, 



EarthDog said:


> Anyway, glad temps dropped for you regardless of the reason?


pretty happy with the results, this tomorrow i'll repaste the other i7 that i have crunching here!

Regards,


----------



## Mussels (Jun 27, 2015)

reminder to all i7 owners to umm, cool them.

i may have forgotten to plug the pump back in on my h80i last week and have been running a passive (well, zero) cooling i7.

97C and throttling, oopsie.


----------



## RealNeil (Jun 27, 2015)

peche said:


> tIM's tend to dry faster when used with the stock cooler,
> 
> Regards,



That makes sense. Higher temps with the stock cooler would tend to dry TIM out faster.




Mussels said:


> reminder to all i7 owners to umm, cool them.
> 
> i may have forgotten to plug the pump back in on my h80i last week and have been running a passive (well, zero) cooling i7.
> 
> 97C and throttling, oopsie.



Oh hell! 
That's a big OOPS!  It's OK now that you plugged it back in?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 27, 2015)

RealNeil said:


> That makes sense. Higher temps with the stock cooler would tend to dry TIM out faster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thermal throttling is a wonderful thing. no hardware was harmed in this educational experience.


----------



## Schmuckley (Jun 27, 2015)

i7 920,i7 930,i7 2600k,i7 980x,i7 4930k,i7 3930k,i7 5820k,i7 4790k,i7 3770k.


----------



## RealNeil (Jun 27, 2015)

Mussels said:


> thermal throttling is a wonderful thing. no hardware was harmed in this educational experience.



A much different result than when I fried a brand new T-Bird CPU on day one.


----------



## peche (Jul 27, 2015)

no broadwell owners jet?
how many skylake owners do we have?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 27, 2015)

i7-860, i7-870, i7-870, i7-870. Had 4 Lynnfield chips running at the same time back when -bigadv was "a thing" for F@H. Still have the last 870 running @ 3.8Ghz/1.4V on water and she crunches along at 68c. Had to reload the OS, as this chip will crash and corrupt the OS from time to time. Still a tough little chip that has had a very rough life at 4.0ghz/1.4v+/90c,  but worth every penny I paid.


----------



## peche (Jul 27, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> i7-860, i7-870, i7-870, i7-870.


nice 



BUCK NASTY said:


> Had 4 Lynnfield chips running at the same time back when -bigadv was "a thing" for F@H. Still have the last 870 running @ 3.8Ghz/1.4V on water and she crunches along at 68c. Had to reload the OS, as this chip will crash and corrupt the OS from time to time. Still a tough little chip that has had a very rough life at 4.0ghz/1.4v+/90c, but worth every penny I paid.


those are still brave processors, aren't they ?!

i just love those old soldiers....i wish i could keep my 870 4ever...!


----------



## RealNeil (Jul 28, 2015)

The i7-870 that I have still works like it did when I got it brand new.
I can't complain about its performance or temps, ever.

"Old Soldier" is appropriate.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 28, 2015)

peche said:


> i just love those old soldiers....i wish i could keep my 870 4ever...!


Hard part is finding functioning high end 1156 motherboards under $200.00. Im running a EVGA P55 Micro(652) that has a bad lan port, so using a wireless dongle.


----------



## RealNeil (Jul 28, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Hard part is finding functioning high end 1156 motherboards under $200.00



Mine came with an Extreme series Intel board, but I replaced that with an ASRock board. (P55-PRO) I bought an i5-750 for the Intel board and shipped it to my daughter's husband to use. He still has his in use too.

Lynnfield had limited numbers of PCI-E lanes compared to X58, but if you used one powerful GPU in it, it was a good platform and great for gaming.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 28, 2015)

RealNeil said:


> I replaced that with an ASRock board. (P55-PRO)



Great boards. I had 3x AsRock P55 Extreme's and 1x EVGA P55 FTW. Bought them refurbished on Newegg for $100.00 each in 2010. They lasted 2-3 years of 24/7 folding until I sold them off. I miss that P55 FTW board something fierce.


----------



## peche (Jul 28, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Hard part is finding functioning high end 1156 motherboards under $200.00. Im running a EVGA P55 Micro(652) that has a bad lan port, so using a wireless dongle.


thanls for sharing!!



RealNeil said:


> Lynnfield had limited numbers of PCI-E lanes compared to X58, but if you used one powerful GPU in it, it was a good platform and great for gaming.


agreed, Lynnfield still pretty capable of bringing great time on gamig, 



RealNeil said:


> Mine came with an Extreme series Intel board, but I replaced that with an ASRock board. (P55-PRO) I bought an i5-750 for the Intel board and shipped it to my daughter's husband to use. He still has his in use too.


i bet that setup will last for years,


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 31, 2015)

Still rocking my old first gen I7 920 @ 4.3 GHz. Nehalem/Bloomfield is such a nice overclokker when you have the cooling for it. And today it just performed my very best score in 3Dmark firestrike.


----------



## peche (Aug 1, 2015)

Tomgang said:


> Still rocking my old first gen I7 920 @ 4.3 GHz. Nehalem/Bloomfield is such a nice overclokker when you have the cooling for it. And today it just performed my very best score in 3Dmark firestrike.


as i said before ... old brave soldiers!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 2, 2015)

My 2600K is still going strong. I believe my motherboard is starting to flake out though. It has had some strange BSOD since windows 10 install even on stock settings.


----------



## RealNeil (Aug 2, 2015)

I may have an ASRock Z68 Extreme7 Gen-3 if your board dies.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 2, 2015)

RealNeil said:


> I may have an ASRock Z68 Extreme7 Gen-3 if your board dies.



give it to me instead, it'd be a nice upgrade XD


----------



## Toothless (Aug 2, 2015)

I keep thinking about overclocking my 4790k, or attempting to again but whenever I see that turbo kick in, I turn a bit pale and think "do I really need to go higher?"


----------



## Mussels (Aug 2, 2015)

Toothless said:


> I keep thinking about overclocking my 4790k, or attempting to again but whenever I see that turbo kick in, I turn a bit pale and think "do I really need to go higher?"



disable turbo and OC it to the same multi with manual voltages, you'll get the same speed except on all cores, and likely lower volts/heat.
At present i'm at 4GHz on all cores undervolted (laziness, from troubleshooting my 280x issues) and i much prefer it with turbo disabled.


----------



## Toothless (Aug 2, 2015)

Mussels said:


> disable turbo and OC it to the same multi with manual voltages, you'll get the same speed except on all cores, and likely lower volts/heat.
> At present i'm at 4GHz on all cores undervolted (laziness, from troubleshooting my 280x issues) and i much prefer it with turbo disabled.


After I cook and eat, and once Warframe is done updating I shall do this.

EDIT: Screw Warframe, it's overclocking time!

So I got the thing to run at 4.4ghz on 1.15v. Getting there was the issue as it goes tard and boot loops, but skips the BIOS and instantly loads Windows. If a BSOD happens at the Windows startup, well.. still no BIOS. I'm going to see if I can CORRECTLY overclock now.

UPDATE: It's fighting me, again. I can change the voltage but it won't save clock speed changes AT ALL.

UPDATE 2: So turning off Turbo makes the rig run off of the DISABLED settings and the uncore, which is dumb because I can change the clock speed multi as much as I want, but the thing rides on uncore/disabled turbo settings. 4.6ghz 1.25v on all cores is what my cooler will do with 82c being the hottest in OCCT.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 2, 2015)

Found the greatest <125mm height air cooler for mini ITX. My 4790K has been humbled by the mighty power of the Noctua D9L with an extra B9 fan added to the mix. 71 degrees maximum under OCCT. With full stock Intel turbo table. Who would've thought that a midget tower would be so OP? No wonder the reviews called it a mini-D15.

Of course it does have a beefy NF-A14 feeding it fresh air from about 5cm away, but hey, even the L12 can't pull this off. The D9L succeeds where the L12, L9i, L9x65, U9B SE2, and U9S have failed.


----------



## RealNeil (Aug 2, 2015)

Mussels said:


> give it to me instead, it'd be a nice upgrade XD



Ha-Ha! I didn't intend to 'give' it away to anyone. I'm trying to save up for an X99 CPU.


----------



## peche (Aug 3, 2015)

brandonwh64 said:


> My 2600K is still going strong. I believe my motherboard is starting to flake out though. It has had some strange BSOD since windows 10 install even on stock settings.


sh*t... i have the same motherboard, i hope mine lasts a little more....

another question...are here broadwell owners?


----------



## peche (Aug 10, 2015)

Broadwell ? Skylake owners?
none of them jet?

What about delidders ? 
how many people have done delid process?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 10, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Hard part is finding functioning high end 1156 motherboards under $200.00. Im running a EVGA P55 Micro(652) that has a bad lan port, so using a wireless dongle.


That's a beautiful setup man. My rig runs great but it looks like a clown threw up a skittles cake inside a box. Only thing I got going is good cable management.


----------



## Protagonist (Aug 10, 2015)

I only have one rig for everything i do so the processors do all i do be it editing video, audio, any form of rendering plus gaming

1st, Intel Core i7-3770
http://ark.intel.com/products/65719/Intel-Core-i7-3770-Processor-8M-Cache-up-to-3_90-GHz

2nd, Intel Core i7-4770K
http://ark.intel.com/products/75123/Intel-Core-i7-4770K-Processor-8M-Cache-up-to-3_90-GHz

3rd, Intel Core i7-4790K
http://ark.intel.com/products/80807/Intel-Core-i7-4790K-Processor-8M-Cache-up-to-4_40-GHz


----------



## RealNeil (Aug 10, 2015)

TheMailMan78 said:


> That's a beautiful setup man. My rig runs great but it looks like a clown threw up a skittles cake inside a box. Only thing I got going is good cable management.



It really ~is~ beautiful. I sat and stared at the pic for a while. It was good for me.


----------



## peche (Sep 28, 2015)

Haswell E
Boradwell?
Skylake ?? 
whats new in here? what do the people have?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 28, 2015)

Sandy Bridge FTW!


----------



## RealNeil (Sep 28, 2015)

I just dismantled my Sandy Bridge i7-2600K and replaced it with an i7-4770K that I got used for a low price.
Now the i7-2600K will go into my wife's PC.

I'm using an i7-4790K and the i7-4770K system in my gaming room. Both have Crossfire R9-290X GPUs in them.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 28, 2015)

RealNeil said:


> I just dismantled my Sandy Bridge i7-2600K and replaced it with an i7-4770K that I got used for a low price.
> Now the i7-2600K will go into my wife's PC.
> 
> I'm using an i7-4790K and the i7-4770K system in my gaming room. Both have Crossfire R9-290X GPUs in them.


Notice much of a difference? I don't suspect much if so.


----------



## RealNeil (Sep 28, 2015)

Here's a few pics. Better score with the newer CPU.
Only by 1000 points.


----------



## peche (Sep 28, 2015)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Sandy Bridge FTW!


seems legit!
also ivy!!



RealNeil said:


> I just dismantled my Sandy Bridge i7-2600K and replaced it with an i7-4770K that I got used for a low price.
> Now the i7-2600K will go into my wife's PC.
> 
> I'm using an i7-4790K and the i7-4770K system in my gaming room. Both have Crossfire R9-290X GPUs in them.


gotten on hot deal! not bad at all!



TheMailMan78 said:


> Notice much of a difference? I don't suspect much if so.


+1 here...



RealNeil said:


> Here's a few pics. Better score with the newer CPU.
> Only by 1000 points.
> View attachment 68208 View attachment 68206


nice results... 
improvement is always welcome!


----------



## RealNeil (Sep 28, 2015)

My 4790K gets a little more than the 4770K does.


----------



## peche (Sep 29, 2015)

RealNeil said:


> My 4790K gets a little more than the 4770K does.
> 
> View attachment 68209


devils canyon is a beast!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 29, 2015)

Bloomfield, Westmere-EP, and Sandy Bridge-E


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 29, 2015)

Still loving my SB-E.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 29, 2015)

Don't think I need to post more benchies from hexy....  x5650 here.


----------



## peche (Sep 29, 2015)

well owners club is pretty large....
epic!!


----------



## RealNeil (Sep 29, 2015)

johnspack said:


> Don't think I need to post more benchies from hexy....  x5650 here.



Go ahead, I like to see what it can do.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 29, 2015)

Here's triple channel ram at 1600mhz:


----------



## RealNeil (Sep 29, 2015)

Thanks, that system is still rockin' along.
Here's one of mine.


----------



## yotano211 (Sep 30, 2015)

How about the ex i7 club. 

I just got a new laptop for my business, clevo w230ss that had an i7 4710mq but I downgraded to an i5 4300m dual core. 

I dont need the power of a quad core and plus I wanted some extra battery life. Plus I made some profit upon selling my last business laptop and selling the old i7 quad. Graphics speed increased some 80% but I lost 2 cores.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 30, 2015)

Mmmmm, quad channel goodness.



AIDA doesn't seem to be reading it but, turbo is on and goes up to 42x102.4 (4.3Ghz.)


----------



## Mussels (Sep 30, 2015)

i'm still shocked at how well my i7 laptop keeps up with modern desktop chips. i've actually found some of my friends with gaming machines have slower chips in synthetic benches :/


----------



## RealNeil (Sep 30, 2015)

Quad Channel does make a big difference,.......


----------



## peche (Sep 30, 2015)

well nothing to envy here... this brave old soldier still rocks my days at work!



i7's for the f*cking win !


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 30, 2015)

RealNeil said:


> Quad Channel does make a big difference,.......


It only makes a difference if the cores can utilize it. Cache on Intel's CPUs is pretty good so it's not like physical memory is accessed every time something is done. Quad channel memory only pays off in certain circumstances and a quad-core usually won't have enough resources in order to fully take advantage of it. The benefit of quad-channel really is capacity. Try finding a regular dual-channel SB chip that could drive 4 DIMMs at 2133 or 2400Mhz.

The i7 will last me a long time considering how the CPU market has been progressing, the platform will last me even longer as I have a lot of options for increasing memory capacity and my 3820 seems capable of driving PCI-E 3.0 devices (40 lanes of goodness.) All in all, if no hardware fails on me, I can't see myself upgrading for quite some time. Even I wanted 6 cores, 3930k and 3960x chips have become far more affordable, although the CPU might be less capable of doing PCI-E 3.0 than my 3820 is.

Or I could get a Xeon and have support for ECC memory. Either way, I like skt2011 because it gives me options... as I should considering the cost of the motherboard. 300 USD for the 3820 at the time and I paid even more for the P9X79 Deluxe.


----------



## RealNeil (Sep 30, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> Try finding a regular dual-channel SB chip that could drive 4 DIMMs at 2133 or 2400Mhz.



My i7-2600K had four 4GB Mushkin Redline 2133MHz DIMMs in it and it ran fine for years. (Gigabyte Z68XP-UD3 Mainbooard)


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 30, 2015)

RealNeil said:


> My i7-2600K had four 4GB Mushkin Redline 2133MHz DIMMs in it and it ran fine for years. (Gigabyte Z68XP-UD3 Mainbooard)


Consider yourself lucky. 1866Mhz seemed to be more normal when fully loading it, at least from what I had seen.


----------



## peche (Sep 30, 2015)

RealNeil said:


> (Gigabyte Z68XP-UD3 Mainbooard)


how long have you been using this board? 
OC settings? i have the same one!


----------



## RealNeil (Sep 30, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> Consider yourself lucky. 1866Mhz seemed to be more normal when fully loading it, at least from what I had seen.



The Mushkin did the deed, (Using the Intel XMP Profile) but some GSKill 2133MHz that I had wouldn't. I never tried any of my 2400Mhz sticks in the 2600K.



peche said:


> how long have you been using this board?
> OC settings? i have the same one!



I've had it for about a year.
I had crossfire problems with a prior board (ASRock Z68 Extreme7 Gen3) and bought this to use during the RMA process. I never got around to using the replaced ASRock board since this one was running pretty good at 4.4Ghz. and my two R9-280X cards ran crossfire perfectly in it.
I used a Corsair H80 to cool the 2600K with a Push/Pull configuration.


----------



## peche (Sep 30, 2015)

RealNeil said:


> I've had it for about a year.
> I had crossfire problems with a prior board (ASRock Z68 Extreme7 Gen3) and bought this to use during the RMA process. I never got around to using the replaced ASRock board since this one was running pretty good at 4.4Ghz. and my two R9-280X cards ran crossfire perfectly in it.
> I used a Corsair H80 to cool the 2600K with a Push/Pull configuration.


nice, mine is also kinda year old, never OC cause i have a locked processor!

Regards,


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 30, 2015)

peche said:


> nice, mine is also kinda year old, never OC cause i have a locked processor!
> 
> Regards,


Maybe it's just my 3820 but, I thought that locked processors with turbo could do 4 additional bins on turbo (for example, mine is 38 at stock but, I can up to 42.) Maybe it's my 3820, which is a "partially" locked CPU but, I thought that was more in reference to the BCLK straps but, I could be wrong. Turbo is less necessary when your highest non-turbo multiplier puts you at 4.5Ghz. It's how you do higher overclocks on the 3820 and I used to be able to do it without an overclock or altered voltages just fine but now it won't even boot with it but, I think that was just a BIOS update that made it less stable. Considering how well my 3820 handles stuff I throw at it, 4.3Ghz is more than enough. I don't really need to coax 4.65Ghz out of it again, that was really just for fun. It doesn't gain me a whole lot though in reality.

This is what I've been running for the last month or so.


----------



## peche (Oct 1, 2015)

t


Aquinus said:


> Maybe it's just my 3820 but, I thought that locked processors with turbo could do 4 additional bins on turbo (for example, mine is 38 at stock but, I can up to 42.) Maybe it's my 3820, which is a "partially" locked CPU but, I thought that was more in reference to the BCLK straps but, I could be wrong. Turbo is less necessary when your highest non-turbo multiplier puts you at 4.5Ghz. It's how you do higher overclocks on the 3820 and I used to be able to do it without an overclock or altered voltages just fine but now it won't even boot with it but, I think that was just a BIOS update that made it less stable. Considering how well my 3820 handles stuff I throw at it, 4.3Ghz is more than enough. I don't really need to coax 4.65Ghz out of it again, that was really just for fun. It doesn't gain me a whole lot though in reality.
> 
> This is what I've been running for the last month or so.
> View attachment 68274


there are a few things to do on my locked chip, but is kinda worthless....
im looking forward a "K" version someday 

Regards,


----------



## Mussels (Oct 1, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> Maybe it's just my 3820 but, I thought that locked processors with turbo could do 4 additional bins on turbo (for example, mine is 38 at stock but, I can up to 42.) Maybe it's my 3820, which is a "partially" locked CPU but, I thought that was more in reference to the BCLK straps but, I could be wrong. Turbo is less necessary when your highest non-turbo multiplier puts you at 4.5Ghz. It's how you do higher overclocks on the 3820 and I used to be able to do it without an overclock or altered voltages just fine but now it won't even boot with it but, I think that was just a BIOS update that made it less stable. Considering how well my 3820 handles stuff I throw at it, 4.3Ghz is more than enough. I don't really need to coax 4.65Ghz out of it again, that was really just for fun. It doesn't gain me a whole lot though in reality.
> 
> This is what I've been running for the last month or so.
> View attachment 68274




my chips on all my boards let me run two multis below the max on all cores. the final two can work for turbo on top, but i tend to not bother. definitely more than 4x multis higher.


----------



## Kanan (Oct 13, 2015)

I'm a happy owner of a i7 3820 since about 2 years now. It's my first Intel since I had a Pentium 166 MMX over 14-15 years ago. After that I went AMD (it started with the Thunderbird 700) because they were better. I switched from a Phenom II 940 @ 3,3 GHz that finally was too slow to produce any playable frames in BF4 - mainly because of DDR2 800 bandwidth limitations I think (Crysis 3 worked fine hehe). I got the i7 3820 used over ebay because I wanted to have a i7 for future proofing and new ones were too expensive back then. I then heard about a special processor, the i7 3820, which goes relatively cheap with PCI-E 3.0 support, because people think its not overclockable. That drove the price down a notch. Alternative would have been a i7 2600K/2700K back then, but I wanted a platform with newest features like PCI-E 3.0 etc. Well, so here I am, I'm pretty happy with it, played a lot of BF4 and Crysis 3 and used it overclocked to 4,3 GHz since the first day. And I want to use it for a long time to come. My good old Phenom II 940 was good for about 5 years for me - this CPU here is double the power of it - will it last 5 years too? Let's see. ;-)


----------



## hapkiman (Oct 13, 2015)

Just finished my Skylake i7 6700k build with a MSI Z170A Gaming M7 mobo.  I have to say I'm very pleased with the results so far.  Man this proc is cool running, idling in the teens with a two year old H80i.  RAM is Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 3000MHz, 2x8GB.  Still getting settled in and will start pushing things a bit very soon.  Only running it a 4.4GHz right now.  System seems rock solid and is running very nicely.  Rounding things out with a beastly MSI Gaming GTX 980 Ti 6GB.

Gotta give love to that guy who posted an i7 870,  What a proc!  I remember very well my best friend ran one forever when I had a i7 920.  Loved those Lynnfields and Bloomfields.  What a great group of CPUs.


----------



## peche (Oct 13, 2015)

Kanan said:


> I'm a happy owner of a i7 3820 since about 2 years now. It's my first Intel since I had a Pentium 166 MMX over 14-15 years ago. After that I went AMD (it started with the Thunderbird 700) because they were better. I switched from a Phenom II 940 @ 3,3 GHz that finally was too slow to produce any playable frames in BF4 - mainly because of DDR2 800 bandwidth limitations I think (Crysis 3 worked fine hehe). I got the i7 3820 used over ebay because I wanted to have a i7 for future proofing and new ones were too expensive back then. I then heard about a special processor, the i7 3820, which goes relatively cheap with PCI-E 3.0 support, because people think its not overclockable. That drove the price down a notch. Alternative would have been a i7 2600K/2700K back then, but I wanted a platform with newest features like PCI-E 3.0 etc. Well, so here I am, I'm pretty happy with it, played a lot of BF4 and Crysis 3 and used it overclocked to 4,3 GHz since the first day. And I want to use it for a long time to come. My good old Phenom II 940 was good for about 5 years for me - this CPU here is double the power of it - will it last 5 years too? Let's see. ;-)


nice, sandy -E, brave processors, i love sandies because of they are the last processors with soldered IHS, so heat is not a problem with them, also are beasts for OC.




hapkiman said:


> Gotta give love to that guy who posted an i7 870, What a proc! I remember very well my best friend ran one forever when I had a i7 920. Loved those Lynnfields and Bloomfields. What a great group of CPUs.


same here! i don still own a 870!

Regards,


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 13, 2015)

peche said:


> nice, sandy -E, brave processors, i love sandies because of they are the last processors with soldered IHS, so heat is not a problem with them, also are beasts for OC.


I thought that all skt2011 CPUs have soldered heat spreaders, even I think skt2011-3 CPU do as well. SB was the last *mainstream* Intel CPU that was soldered.


----------



## peche (Oct 13, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> I thought that all skt2011 CPUs have soldered heat spreaders,


no intel stopped soldering processors on SB, by the time that Ivy came to market all processors came with shitty paste, actually im not 100% sure that Sandy -E has soldering.... 
even the new skylake and haswell -E came with paste... that's confirmed....


Regards,


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 13, 2015)

peche said:


> no intel stopped soldering processors on SB, by the time that Ivy came to market all processors came with shitty paste, actually im not 100% sure that Sandy -E has soldering....
> even the new skylake and haswell -E came with paste... that's confirmed....
> 
> 
> Regards,


It must just be skt2011-3 then, because all CPUs on skt2011 were soldered, I'm very certain of that.
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/Intel-Core-i-74960X,23270.html


> A tweaker from the Coolaler forums has de-lidded an i7-4960X and noted that the CPU die is soldered to the IHS.


----------



## peche (Oct 14, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> It must just be skt2011-3 then, because all CPUs on skt2011 were soldered, I'm very certain of that.
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/Intel-Core-i-74960X,23270.html


interesting fact!
thanks for providing the good info...


----------



## Kanan (Oct 14, 2015)

Yes, the Sandy-E/Ivy-E are soldered. Let's see how long I'll drive this CPU/MB/Ram, I hope for a long time. When performance starts to get low I'll try a higher OC too, perhaps.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Oct 14, 2015)

I believe my 5960x is soldered,

http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/intel-core-i7-5960x-de-lidded-haswell-e-uses-soldered-tim.html


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 14, 2015)

Outback Bronze said:


> I believe my 5960x is soldered,
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/intel-core-i7-5960x-de-lidded-haswell-e-uses-soldered-tim.html



I took apart a dead 5820k.  Soldered, FWIW.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 14, 2015)

Kanan said:


> Yes, the Sandy-E/Ivy-E are soldered. Let's see how long I'll drive this CPU/MB/Ram, I hope for a long time. When performance starts to get low I'll try a higher OC too, perhaps.


My P9X79 Deluxe used to be able to get my 3820 up to 4.75Ghz stable with a 125Mhz bclk strap without too much issue but, a BIOS update crippled my ability to use the 125Mhz strap and I've been too lazy to figure out why. I figured if my 3820 every becomes not enough that just about any skt-2011 i7 will be an upgrade. Not to say that the 3820 is a bad CPU, it just requires a little bit of work to break 4.4Ghz since you're limited by the "partially unlocked" multiplier. Down side of 125Mhz bclk strap is that turbo doesn't start until 4.65Ghz since 36x125 (4.5Ghz,) is the same multiplier as the stock non-turbo so configuring offset voltages is a tad bit trickier. Just some food for thought.


----------



## peche (Oct 14, 2015)

well … extreme i7's aren't the processor that I need, I'm pretty sure, I wish intel will make someday a variant of regular i7's with the option of no integrated video, a i7 without that feature in the chip, I know that the extreme versions does not come with video, but my question is:

Does Intel just disables that feature or is build without video chip?

sorry for the dumb question … I may be out of orbit!


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 14, 2015)

peche said:


> well … extreme i7's aren't the processor that I need, I'm pretty sure, I wish intel will make someday a variant of regular i7's with the option of no integrated video, a i7 without that feature in the chip, I know that the extreme versions does not come with video, but my question is:
> 
> Does Intel just disables that feature or is build without video chip?
> 
> sorry for the dumb question … I may be out of orbit!


skt-2011 and 2011-3 CPUs completely lack an iGPU. It's not disabled, it's just not there. Extreme edition CPUs tend to have more L3 cache per core than their lesser companions however, it's worth noting that the 3820 and 4820k both have the same amount of L3 per core as their extreme edition companions (the 3820 and 4820k have 10Mb versus the 8Mb found on mainstream i7s.)

You could also try finding a skt2011(or -3) with monitor connections which you'll find none of unless it's a server board with something like a crappy ES1000.


----------



## Kanan (Oct 15, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> My P9X79 Deluxe used to be able to get my 3820 up to 4.75Ghz stable with a 125Mhz bclk strap without too much issue but, a BIOS update crippled my ability to use the 125Mhz strap and I've been too lazy to figure out why. I figured if my 3820 every becomes not enough that just about any skt-2011 i7 will be an upgrade. Not to say that the 3820 is a bad CPU, it just requires a little bit of work to break 4.4Ghz since you're limited by the "partially unlocked" multiplier. Down side of 125Mhz bclk strap is that turbo doesn't start until 4.65Ghz since 36x125 (4.5Ghz,) is the same multiplier as the stock non-turbo so configuring offset voltages is a tad bit trickier. Just some food for thought.


Appreciate it, thanks. I'm not sure if I will ever overclock the CPU farther, maybe I just change to another system if its really too weak someday.  But yeah we'll see... that day is far away I hope. And btw I like "a little bit of work". I don't like it when things are too easy, like it is more often than I want in these times. Also I like the fact that it is a real CPU withou iGPU, I don't want these and most of all I don't like "CPUs" like Haswell or Skylake that are more GPU than CPU nowadays ... thats like buying something and get something else, or just being tricked. I don't like them and since Ivy Bridge I don't like the consumer platform at all. So probably I'll stay E-platform forever or switch to AMD and buy whatever they have, what I hope will be competetive and nice in the future. Nothing would I like more than to switch back to an AMD CPU. But don't get me wrong, right now I like my i7 / my system and will try to use it as long as possible.


----------



## peche (Oct 15, 2015)

Kanan said:


> Appreciate it, thanks. I'm not sure if I will ever overclock the CPU farther, maybe I just change to another system if its really too weak someday.  But yeah we'll see... that day is far away I hope. And btw I like "a little bit of work". I don't like it when things are too easy, like it is more often than I want in these times. Also I like the fact that it is a real CPU withou iGPU, I don't want these and most of all I don't like "CPUs" like Haswell or Skylake that are more GPU than CPU nowadays ... thats like buying something and get something else, or just being tricked. I don't like them and since Ivy Bridge I don't like the consumer platform at all. So probably I'll stay E-platform forever or switch to AMD and buy whatever they have, what I hope will be competetive and nice in the future. Nothing would I like more than to switch back to an AMD CPU. But don't get me wrong, right now I like my i7 / my system and will try to use it as long as possible.


welll, about the platform I done like it to much either, as you said, there not so much "New" or interesting things to see when they releases new things, I feel tricked too, I was waiting for a 4.0GHZ processor and 4.5GHZ on turbo, without half of its die being a GPU, priceless intel! actually no soldered processor? well there are a few things that I don’t like so much intel does, but its too far the distance that separates intel CPU' from AMD things.,..


----------



## Tomgang (Oct 27, 2015)

I now i have posted before, but the old cpu just wont die. The last bit of time i have realy torture the old I7 920 cpu whit benchmark after benchmark and a lot of gamming and editing. But it looks like i can realy only kill it if i do it on perpose like giving it way to much voltage. These old first gen i7 are realy brave soldiers and are pretty hard to kill under normal use. Why because the old I7 920 just wont give up already... dammit.

So here are some bench result of the old sucker.

CPU-Z benchmark






A new but not much better 3Dmark Firestrike






And last but not least. Just die now old cpu so i can upgrade to something new and shiny. I have had this old CPU for like nealy 7 years now and i realy want to try something new but my whife who hate computer has told me no new pc before it is dead like in completely dead like a dead old cpu or mohterboard.


----------



## peche (Oct 27, 2015)

Tomgang said:


> I now i have posted before, but the old cpu just wont die. The last bit of time i have realy torture the old I7 920 cpu whit benchmark after benchmark and a lot of gamming and editing. But it looks like i can realy only kill it if i do it on perpose like giving it way to much voltage. These old first gen i7 are realy brave soldiers and are pretty hard to kill under normal use. Why because the old I7 920 just wont give up already... dammit.
> 
> So here are some bench result of the old sucker.
> 
> ...


but .. do you really need a new system? 
i don feel the need of replacing none of my old i7's..... both are working flawless...
Regards,


----------



## Mussels (Oct 28, 2015)

apart fom power consumption, those chips are still really good to this day.


----------



## Kanan (Oct 28, 2015)

Tomgang said:


> I now i have posted before, but the old cpu just wont die. The last bit of time i have realy torture the old I7 920 cpu whit benchmark after benchmark and a lot of gamming and editing. But it looks like i can realy only kill it if i do it on perpose like giving it way to much voltage. These old first gen i7 are realy brave soldiers and are pretty hard to kill under normal use. Why because the old I7 920 just wont give up already... dammit.
> 
> So here are some bench result of the old sucker.
> 
> ...





Mussels said:


> apart fom power consumption, those chips are still really good to this day.



Yep, but don't forget it has an old platform which lacks features. No PCI-E 3.0, very few Sata 3 or none at all (I'm not sure), no M2, no USB 3.1 or even 3.0 (?) ... it's a lot, and these are only the most important. You can't stay on the same platform forever, well only, if you don't need those features. And the processor itself get's old too, I don't think it's power for games will be good forever, or is even now. And for applications: you never have enough power.

These are enough arguments to upgrade -  convince your wife I'd say. 

Edit: Oh I've just seen you use 970 SLI! Wow, a i7 920 is not enough for 970 SLI, I think you get CPU limitied sometimes (not always). Your machine isn't very well balanced, I think you should really upgrade now.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 28, 2015)

well they also had a ton more PCI-E lanes than modern boards, so PCI-E USB3.0/sata cards are definitely an option.


----------



## Tomgang (Oct 28, 2015)

peche said:


> but .. do you really need a new system?
> i don feel the need of replacing none of my old i7's..... both are working flawless...
> Regards,



Its nearly 7 years old now and as already told i am having a upgrade its. Having the same hardware for 7 years is a very long time for me.
But my whife says no and it just not want to die this cursed chip.


----------



## Tomgang (Oct 28, 2015)

Mussels said:


> apart fom power consumption, those chips are still really good to this day.



It is to good. So good that my whife wont let me upgrade not even cause of power consumption.


----------



## Tomgang (Oct 28, 2015)

Kanan said:


> Yep, but don't forget it has an old platform which lacks features. No PCI-E 3.0, very few Sata 3 or none at all (I'm not sure), no M2, no USB 3.1 or even 3.0 (?) ... it's a lot, and these are only the most important. You can't stay on the same platform forever, well only, if you don't need those features. And the processor itself get's old too, I don't think it's power for games will be good forever, or is even now. And for applications: you never have enough power.
> 
> These are enough arguments to upgrade -  convince your wife I'd say.
> 
> Edit: Oh I've just seen you use 970 SLI! Wow, a i7 920 is not enough for 970 SLI, I think you get CPU limitied sometimes (not always). Your machine isn't very well balanced, I think you should really upgrade now.



Sure i would love to upgrade, but try tell my whife that. Last i tried this happened: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Maybe not this bad, but i think you now where i would end if i keep complaining about the pc.

I am not missing sata 3 or USB 3.0 since i have a PCI controller whit that. I think i just have to found a way to kill the cpu or motherboard fast but not so it looks suspiciously.


----------



## Kanan (Oct 29, 2015)

Tomgang said:


> Sure i would love to upgrade, but try tell my whife that. Last i tried this happened:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please don't multipost, there is a edit button. 

It's kinda weird / sad / idiotic / crazy that you must kill the CPU to get a new one, you should really figure out how to talk to your wife or to women.  Everything is possible. That i7 920 doesn't deserve that, lol.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 29, 2015)

Tomgang said:


> Sure i would love to upgrade, but try tell my whife that. Last i tried this happened:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dont kill it, just sell it. you're doing a far worse thing by killing it and throwing away that money.


----------



## peche (Oct 29, 2015)

Mussels said:


> dont kill it, just sell it. you're doing a far worse thing by killing it and throwing away that money.


+1, sell the motherboard, processor and ram combo for a quick upgrade, just be a ninja for that, dont tell, and upgrade or also you can sell it and tell your wife that was damaged.... a little lie is ok this time...


----------



## KrachB00Mente (Oct 29, 2015)

TheMailMan78 said:


> That's a beautiful setup man. My rig runs great but it looks like a clown threw up a skittles cake inside a box. Only thing I got going is good cable management.




You know there is a reason why electronics usually have metal cages around them!?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 29, 2015)

Lowman316 said:


> You know there is a reason why electronics usually have metal cages around them!?



to keep the scary people who would break electronics, away from them.


----------



## peche (Dec 8, 2015)

benchs scores are coming ... ! brace !!


----------



## Kirill2000 (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## Hnykill22 (Dec 13, 2015)

Core i7 5820K @ 4.2 Ghz  1.3v


----------



## RealNeil (Dec 13, 2015)

Quad Core i7-4770K @ 4700MHz.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 28, 2015)

So far my collection of i7's entails a 4790k (4.7 1.256vcore)with z97x-SOC Force, G.Skill DDR3 2133 8GB Kit.  And now I'm running my 5930k (4.4 1.256vcore) with a x99 R5E,G.Skill Ripjaw 4 DDR4 2400
Bought both within a year apart from each other to keep up in TeamCompetition Folding in the i7 category (still hold #1 spot nearly every month - currently searching for a new ISP)


----------



## peche (Dec 28, 2015)

well core i7 owners club is growing! nice
i have to update that Re-delidded i7 3770 temps are better since the second delid, or well, the mistake i made some days ago, 

Regards,


----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 28, 2015)

I've still yet to get up the nerve to delid my 4790k, but that's mainly due to the temps and under 1.30vcore it took to get it to 4.9 (for HWBot benching).  Other than I would think it would be beneficial since then I'm sure I could run it at 4.9-5.1 24/7 if temps and voltages are in my personal comfort zone (already fried one for the sake of f@h but it got RMA'd out)


this is the 5930k running (Ubuntu 15.10):


----------



## peche (Dec 28, 2015)

Well I have done a couple of delids… not  a pro, but is kinda Easy,  you just need a little patience, that’s it, a sharpen razor blade, and the correct TIM's for making it great, also if you want to glue it back … thermal adhesive … but it's not necessary…

the difference on temps in my case has been abysmal, my chip iddles near on 24C and 55C on max load gaming and tasking at night, and iddles on 25-27C and reaches 59-61C on heavy and full load at day, here in my country days are pretty hot, so I'm pretty happy with my results, 

i have been thinkin about delidding another 3770 that i have for work...


----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 28, 2015)

Yeah it get hot around where I am too and high humidity, which is why I'm glad I jumped on the Watercooling train


----------



## peche (Dec 28, 2015)

DarthBaggins said:


> Yeah it get hot around where I am too and high humidity, which is why I'm glad I jumped on the Watercooling train


dont miss delidded wagon....


----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 28, 2015)

Right now I have too much free time which means I'll end up messing around w/ the 4790k


----------



## peche (Dec 28, 2015)

DarthBaggins said:


> Right now I have too much free time which means I'll end up messing around w/ the 4790k


sharpen blade...
coollaboratory liquid pro or ultra...
arctic mx 4 ... 
no more than 30 to get all process done... dont think about it so much ... go on 

Regards,


----------



## peche (Jan 12, 2016)

another succesfully processor repaste- this time using Arctic MX4, 
Old paste was like 8 months ago, temps were little high, i guess during a move on and transportation of the work rig the bond may be broken and affected temps, so decided to take a new TIM for this brave babe! 

TIM: Arctic Cooling MX4:
Cleaning: Isopropyl alcohol and coffee filters
application method: Pea sized application and center a little tinting on CPU cooler, 
mounting: Little center pressure and thigh cooler 4 clips, 

Resutls:





computer is always working and working imp:
24/7 crunches and works for all day tasks @ office, gets rebooted on mondays and shut down just for 1 day or weekend 1nce at year!

Regards,


----------



## Mussels (Jan 12, 2016)

I might be partially leaving this clubhouse! oh noes!


will probably throw an i5 2500k into my gaming system, and move the i7 2600 to the server.


----------



## peche (Jan 12, 2016)

Mussels said:


> I might be partially leaving this clubhouse! oh noes!
> 
> 
> will probably throw an i5 2500k into my gaming system, and move the i7 2600 to the server.


you won't, still own the i7 you said is going to be server or something else at home right? 
so still on the crew lad! so stay tuned, stay with us!

Regards,


----------



## Kirill2000 (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## peche (Jan 12, 2016)

Kirill2000 said:


> View attachment 71011


*Processor:* Intel® Core™ i7-4930K 3.4 GHz
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-X79S-UP5-WIFI
*Cooling:* Noctua NH-U14S

i am right on this ?


----------



## Kirill2000 (Jan 12, 2016)

yes


----------



## peche (Jan 12, 2016)

Kirill2000 said:


> yes


tell us more, how TIM do you use? how much has thig thing running, feel free to share!

Regards,


----------



## SouthOfHere (Jan 12, 2016)

I grabbed a 5820K a few weeks ago, a local PC store was selling up and having a closing down sale. They had a few 5820K's in stock going for £200/$280 so I thought why the hell not. This is my first i7 as I was upgrading from a decade old core 2 extreme QX6700. 

So far got her running steady at 4.5Ghz on a dynamic overclock with a Corsair H90.


----------



## peche (Jan 12, 2016)

SouthOfHere said:


> So far got her running steady at 4.5Ghz on a dynamic overclock with a Corsair H90.


nice a friend just got the same chip, he wants to OC it and see some great numbers, he has a CR h7 cooler, the case limits the Cooler to be ran with just on fan, thats the last thing i new about the rig he told me, 
this Sunday im visiting him so we will see how it performs, 

Great processor you got by the way, excellent price, 

Regards,


----------



## SouthOfHere (Jan 12, 2016)

peche said:


> nice a friend just got the same chip, he wants to OC it and see some great numbers, he has a CR h7 cooler, the case limits the Cooler to be ran with just on fan, thats the last thing i new about the rig he told me,
> this Sunday im visiting him so we will see how it performs,
> 
> Great processor you got by the way, excellent price,
> ...



It really is a great chip and so easy to OC, it's running at 1.3v and the turbo limit set to 4.5ghz. I ran a few rounds of the CPU benchmarks on AIDA at stock speed, then again with the OC settings, saw a good 30-40% increase in the numbers for each test. I tested it again with a static OC @ 4.5ghz and the difference in numbers was negligible compared to the turbo OC, <1%.


----------



## Kirill2000 (Jan 12, 2016)

It is working two years years. It is used for CAD software (Inventor, AutoCAD, Solid) and BOINC. Mostly. Not for games. Mode 10/24...


----------



## peche (Jan 12, 2016)

SouthOfHere said:


> It really is a great chip and so easy to OC, it's running at 1.3v and the turbo limit set to 4.5ghz. I ran a few rounds of the CPU benchmarks on AIDA at stock speed, then again with the OC settings, saw a good 30-40% increase in the numbers for each test.


Great, which TIM are you using with the Noctua NH-U14S?

Regards,


----------



## Kirill2000 (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## peche (Jan 12, 2016)

Kirill2000 said:


> View attachment 71014View attachment 71015


i have heard pretty interesting thing about that compound,  great, 
how about the cables? a better management always means better aiflow and then cooling!

Regards,


----------



## F-Zero (Jan 12, 2016)

Well let me join with my I7-4790K running on stock 4 Ghz. I cool it with a Coolink Corator DS. Runs cool and quiet.


----------



## peche (Jan 12, 2016)

F-Zero said:


> Well let me join with my I7-4790K running on stock 4 Ghz. I cool it with a Coolink Corator DS. Runs cool and quiet.


welcome aboard lad!
we are glad to have you here!


----------



## STIG_ZA (Jan 12, 2016)

Should join too. Core i7 3770K at stock 3.9Ghz, corsair H75 with 2x corsair SP120 fans


----------



## peche (Jan 12, 2016)

STIG_ZA said:


> Should join too. Core i7 3770K at stock 3.9Ghz, corsair H75 with 2x corsair SP120 fans


welcome aboard! that's my loved processor , i wish i could replace my locked 3770 for a 3770K someday!
excellent chip you have there!

how it does? tell us more!


regards,


----------



## cdawall (Jan 12, 2016)

I am part of the i7 club again


----------



## STIG_ZA (Jan 12, 2016)

peche said:


> welcome aboard! that's my loved processor , i wish i could replace my locked 3770 for a 3770K someday!
> excellent chip you have there!
> 
> how it does? tell us more!
> ...




Thanks. Runs great, a little hot though at around 73under full load.....but its crazy hot down here in SA at the moment. On cooler days its about 65 or so


----------



## peche (Jan 12, 2016)

cdawall said:


> I am part of the i7 club again


we missed you lad!



STIG_ZA said:


> Thanks. Runs great, a little hot though at around 73under full load.....but its crazy hot down here in SA at the moment. On cooler days its about 65 or so


delid? i have delidded mine! 25C iddle ... or min .. 55 on max temps.... max temp reach on a pretty hot day was 61... 

Thanks ...


----------



## STIG_ZA (Jan 12, 2016)

mmmm need to find somebody who will do that, or ultracool it


----------



## peche (Jan 12, 2016)

STIG_ZA said:


> mmmm need to find somebody who will do that, or ultracool it



nooooo, doit by your own, pretty simple!


Spoiler: are you able?














ignore audio....

Regards,


----------



## Mussels (Jan 13, 2016)

peche said:


> you won't, still own the i7 you said is going to be server or something else at home right?
> so still on the crew lad! so stay tuned, stay with us!
> 
> Regards,



the i7 laptop isnt going anywhere, so it still counts too


----------



## peche (Jan 13, 2016)

Mussels said:


> the i7 laptop isnt going anywhere, so it still counts too


correct! always with us!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 14, 2016)

Reasons for leaving i7 CPU behind.... This:


----------



## peche (Jan 14, 2016)

i5 2500K i a great processor, also the comparison its not well balanced, you are comparing a locked i7 with an unlocked i5, in the same conditions 2700K will smoke the i5....

Regards,


----------



## Mussels (Jan 14, 2016)

peche said:


> i5 2500K i a great processor, also the comparison its not well balanced, you are comparing a locked i7 with an unlocked i5, in the same conditions 2700K will smoke the i5....
> 
> Regards,



Yeah but i got this free, so it feels even more satisfying.


----------



## peche (Jan 14, 2016)

Mussels said:


> Yeah but i got this free, so it feels even more satisfying.


agreed, free extra performance,


----------



## sangemaru (Jan 14, 2016)

Got this little beauty. Found it for about 120$, unlocked its steppings to 41/40/39/39, though my cooling can only really push it to about 3.9GHz. If it's really cold in the room it can touch around 4.05GHz. The iGPU is overclocked to 1450MHz, boosted by some Corsair Vengeance 2133MHz ram.
I'm lovin' it.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 16, 2016)

XEON Alert
Be prepared to jump I7 ship



btarunr said:


> Intel's first 5-gigahertz CPU will bear an unlikely brand - Xeon. The company's upcoming Xeon E5-2602 V4 quad-core chip based on the 14 nm "Broadwell-EP" silicon, is rumored to ship with a staggering 5.10 GHz clock speed out of the box. Getting there won't be easy for this socket LGA2011v3 chip. Despite being a quad-core chip, with just four out of eight cores on the "Broadwell-EP" silicon bring physically enabled, the chip's TDP is rated at 165W. Other features include 10 MB of L3 cache, and a quad-channel DDR4 memory interface.



5Ghz out of the Box going to be impressive


----------



## peche (Jan 18, 2016)

impressive, 5.0GHZ out of the box!


----------



## cdawall (Feb 3, 2016)

I am a little more part of the club now.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 3, 2016)

I want to jump to X99 too actually... because I am warmly thinking of getting SLI... But still I want to do it dirt cheap fleabay style for the board and CPU... that damn US export tax... it spoils everything... I would also get some socket F hexcore opteron dirt cheap for crunching... but again it spoils everything.

On other hand... my current puppy works rather well still...


----------



## cdawall (Feb 3, 2016)

I have gotten two of these GB X99M boards for free now, just needed some pins straightened.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 3, 2016)

cdawall said:


> I have gotten two of these GB X99M boards for free now, just needed some pins straightened.



Yea that's the fleabay stuff I want to get too


----------



## cdawall (Feb 3, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> Yea that's the fleabay stuff I want to get too



These were at my work. I technically paid a penny for them, it was pretty rough. The second one I did I am actually impressed it functioned. Pins were pretty messed up on it.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 3, 2016)

cdawall said:


> These were at my work. I technically paid a penny for them, it was pretty rough. The second one I did I am actually impressed it functioned. Pins were pretty messed up on it.



What monkey did that to them in the first place? I got my current board for 30€ as a water cooling accident... well washed, fixed few ways and works like a charm... the cpu was more expensive... got it for about 300€, but still a reasonable price. Especially for this piece of silicon.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 3, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> What monkey did that to them in the first place? I got my current board for 30€ as a water cooling accident... well washed, fixed few ways and works like a charm... the cpu was more expensive... got it for about 300€, but still a reasonable price. Especially for this piece of silicon.



An idiot that probably shouldn't touch a computer. Was still free to me so I am not upset.


----------



## peche (Feb 3, 2016)

cdawall said:


> I am a little more part of the club now.


Excellent! i will get another i7 for tests on job soon !
i7 2600 locked, with 8GB ram for testing a new ambient so probably it will crunch for a month or 2 !
regards,


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 3, 2016)

cdawall said:


> These were at my work. I technically paid a penny for them, it was pretty rough. The second one I did I am actually impressed it functioned. Pins were pretty messed up on it.





Ferrum Master said:


> What monkey did that to them in the first place? I got my current board for 30€ as a water cooling accident... well washed, fixed few ways and works like a charm... the cpu was more expensive... got it for about 300€, but still a reasonable price. Especially for this piece of silicon.





cdawall said:


> An idiot that probably shouldn't touch a computer. Was still free to me so I am not upset.



Does that monkey/tech still have a job? or have you been visting the Doughnut shop to purchase bribes


----------



## cdawall (Feb 3, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Does that monkey/tech still have a job? or have you been visting the Doughnut shop to purchase bribes



Lol this was a return. No tech touched it minus the one that said he didn't think it was fixable.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 5, 2016)

I think this is all she has for 1.35v what was max safe on these haswell-e chips anyway?


----------



## peche (Feb 5, 2016)

5820K @4.5Ghz?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 5, 2016)

4.5-4.6, but yes


----------



## peche (Feb 5, 2016)

cdawall said:


> 4.5-4.6, but yes


great numbers lad


----------



## cdawall (Feb 5, 2016)

peche said:


> great numbers lad



Eh you know me I want more. That't to average for me.


----------



## peche (Feb 5, 2016)

cdawall said:


> Eh you know me I want more. That't to average for me.


5.0Ghz ?
that's like the normal aim

Regards,


----------



## cdawall (Feb 5, 2016)

peche said:


> 5.0Ghz ?
> that's like the normal aim
> 
> Regards,



I can probably suicide shot it, don't think it will be stable on a little h100i.


----------



## peche (Feb 5, 2016)

cdawall said:


> I can probably suicide shot it, don't think it will be stable on a little h100i.



Thermalpaste?
max temps?
tell us more lad!

Regards,


----------



## cdawall (Feb 5, 2016)

peche said:


> Thermalpaste?
> max temps?
> tell us more lad!
> 
> Regards,



Noctua is my go to. I am averaging 60C load with the current 4.58ghz/1.355v setup. For once I am actually using the corsair link software and it is set to a silent profile.

Here is the case setup.


----------



## peche (Feb 5, 2016)

the rig is already done?
seems like you took the photo when you were building it, 
silent profile is not taking full advantage of the AIO, i guess that you could push to 4.8-5.0 ghz with a extreme profile, forget about the noise, 

Noctua is pretty excellent solution, i trust AC mx4!


----------



## cdawall (Feb 5, 2016)

peche said:


> the rig is already done?
> seems like you took the photo when you were building it,
> silent profile is not taking full advantage of the AIO, i guess that you could push to 4.8-5.0 ghz with a extreme profile, forget about the noise,
> 
> Noctua is pretty excellent solution, i trust AC mx4!



It is I just didn't take another pic after I tossed in the temp video card. It has a single 7950 in it right now.

It is completely silent however which is quite nice for gaming.


----------



## peche (Feb 5, 2016)

cdawall said:


> It is completely silent however which is quite nice for gaming.


never care about noise, y use my computer with my headset, also i love fans, i have a commander g42 window with 3x120mm front intake fans, 2x120mm top exhaust gelid slim  1 120mm bottom intake and 2 x120mm riing 12 for my ater cooler/ rear exhaust its almost like a xmas tree... fully lights...!


----------



## GhostRyder (Feb 5, 2016)

cdawall said:


> I think this is all she has for 1.35v what was max safe on these haswell-e chips anyway?


 Safe for 24/7 or safe for even just testing?  I mostly here keeping up to 1.35 is fine with great cooling and below 1.4 for the limit.  No full on confirmation on that but that is what people and other forums have said.

I have my i7 5930K at 4.5ghz 1.3.  I have pushed it to 4.6ghz at 1.32 but I don't use that for 24/7.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 6, 2016)

GhostRyder said:


> Safe for 24/7 or safe for even just testing?  I mostly here keeping up to 1.35 is fine with great cooling and below 1.4 for the limit.  No full on confirmation on that but that is what people and other forums have said.
> 
> I have my i7 5930K at 4.5ghz 1.3.  I have pushed it to 4.6ghz at 1.32 but I don't use that for 24/7.



I had heard 1.35v so was sticking to that. This is to shiny and new to blow up lol


----------



## cdawall (Feb 6, 2016)

This is with chrome running in the background kicked it up to 1.375v. I don't know if it is worth the extra 10C load.


----------



## lonewolf (Feb 6, 2016)

Can I join with my i7 920 running 4.0 ghz with a all in one water cooling setup?


----------



## Toothless (Feb 6, 2016)

lonewolf said:


> Can I join with my i7 920 running 4.0 ghz with a all in one water cooling setup?


Its an i7


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 6, 2016)

oops......wrong club.


----------



## Kanan (Feb 6, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> oops......wrong club.


Technically your Xeon is like an i7, it has HTT and is overclockable, so... 

Btw. is it worth it to overclock my i7 3820 higher than 4.3 GHz? I play games like GTA Online, Tomb Raider, Civilization 4/5 etc.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 6, 2016)

Kanan said:


> Technically your Xeon is like an i7, it has HTT and is overclockable, so...




for  "like".... insert.... "better"

OMG........ an Intel versus Intel flame war,....


----------



## Kanan (Feb 6, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> for  "like".... insert.... "better"
> 
> OMG........ an Intel versus Intel flame war,....





Spoiler: funny answer



looool





Spoiler: serious answer



better than other first gen "Core arch" Intel maybe, but today's Xeon's aren't overclockable so I don't see them as "better". Also the 4-8 cores a i7 have are perfectly enough for almost anything.


anyways, welcome


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 6, 2016)

Kanan said:


> Spoiler: funny answer
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i am old school...( and old)

2.6ghz ....o/c to 4.5ghz ........gotta love it.



we are all friends here.


----------



## Kanan (Feb 6, 2016)

haha ..  well not my fault the 3820 starts at 3.6 ghz already... I would've liked to overclock some more percentage. Phenom II 940 (my last cpu) got from 3 to 3,7... Athlon 64 X2 from 2000 to 2800, that was funny days. My i7 3820, "bios, 36x -> 43x, save, exit". rofl   now maybe I'll overclock it a bit more with BCLK, then things will get interesting again I guess.


----------



## peche (Feb 6, 2016)

lonewolf said:


> Can I join with my i7 920 running 4.0 ghz with a all in one water cooling setup?


feel free to post whatever you want in your new home lad, also i love older i7 units! brave soldiers lad, i do own a 870, epic is my everyday QuadCore!


Regards,


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 6, 2016)

Kanan said:


> haha ..  well not my fault the 3820 starts at 3.6 ghz already... I would've liked to overclock some more percentage. Phenom II 940 (my last cpu) got from 3 to 3,7... Athlon 64 X2 from 2000 to 2800, that was funny days. My i7 3820, "bios, 36x -> 43x, save, exit". rofl   now maybe I'll overclock it a bit more with BCLK, then things will get interesting again I guess.


My 3820 will do anywhere between 4.5Ghz and 4.75Ghz with a 125Mhz bclk strap. Problem is that all power saving options go out the window when you use it starts running pretty warm when you have to pump 1.4v or more through it.


----------



## Kanan (Feb 6, 2016)

Aquinus said:


> My 3820 will do anywhere between 4.5Ghz and 4.75Ghz with a 125Mhz bclk strap. Problem is that all power saving options go out the window when you use it starts running pretty warm when you have to pump 1.4v or more through it.


Okay, and would you say it's worthwile to clock it that high (compared to 4.3 GHz) using a GTX 780 Ti?


----------



## lonewolf (Feb 7, 2016)

peche said:


> feel free to post whatever you want in your new home lad, also i love older i7 units! brave soldiers lad, i do own a 870, epic is my everyday QuadCore!
> 
> 
> Regards,


Its hard to beat the golden batch 920. Almost a 50% overclock and that is the everyday setting it can go higher but don't want to play with it every day just want it to run. This is my primary gaming computer so I want it stable.


----------



## peche (Feb 8, 2016)

lonewolf said:


> Its hard to beat the golden batch 920. Almost a 50% overclock and that is the everyday setting it can go higher but don't want to play with it every day just want it to run. This is my primary gaming computer so I want it stable.



well i love the way they work, is pretty interesting that people here just trow them away for getting new ones, the price on those chips is a hot deal when someone needs to get rid of one of them, als for a friend that is saving money is almost like a project to save some pennies for getting one, 

Regards,


----------



## GamerGuy (Mar 16, 2016)

Didn't know of an i7 club here, so I'm joining! I have a 3960X and a 4770K.....had my 3960X OC'ed to 4.5ghz for some benchies, but run it at stock speed on a daily basis. My 4770K rig is outta commission now due to mobo being RMA'ed......


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 16, 2016)

thats my 6600k cant figure out how to shut off turbo without the system not posting so I cant get stable over 4.5ghz but as soon as gigabyte updates the bios with a fix ill easily hit 4.7 4.8ghz


----------



## peche (Mar 16, 2016)

GamerGuy said:


> Didn't know of an i7 club here, so I'm joining! I have a 3960X and a 4770K.....had my 3960X OC'ed to 4.5ghz for some benchies, but run it at stock speed on a daily basis. My 4770K rig is outta commission now due to mobo being RMA'ed......


welcome, 3960X thats a great warrior lad!

Regards, 



overclocking101 said:


> thats my 6600k cant figure out how to shut off turbo without the system not posting so I cant get stable over 4.5ghz but as soon as gigabyte updates the bios with a fix ill easily hit 4.7 4.8ghz


660K its a Core i5 lad?


----------



## Grings (Mar 16, 2016)

Finally upgraded, was tempted to stick with sandy bridge for another generation (have an i5 2500k, probably would have stuck if i had a decent clocking 2600k)

Going to pick up a new waterblock (and maybe an nvme ssd) next payday, see what this thing can really do... seems fine at 4.6@1.325v for now, dont wanna risk pushing too hard on air though, and not even tried playing with the bclk yet


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 16, 2016)

cant blame me for trying lol


----------



## peche (Mar 16, 2016)

overclocking101 said:


> cant blame me for trying lol


you are welcome, also you could start a Core i5 owners club dude!


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 16, 2016)

peche said:


> you are welcome, also you could start a Core i5 owners club dude!



I'm in!! Got my first i5!!


----------



## peche (Apr 14, 2016)

@overclocking101 & @P4-630 what about intel Core i5 owners club?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 15, 2016)

at least in the i5 club i'd have some decent OCing to report


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 15, 2016)

peche said:


> @overclocking101 & @P4-630 what about intel Core i5 owners club?



Done!


----------



## jaggerwild (Apr 15, 2016)

3930K





3770KV




6700K@4800V
http://hwbot.org/submission/3147885_


----------



## peche (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## peche (Jun 15, 2016)

Well another delid!
this Saturday my friend asked for a delid, he also has the same i7 I own, intel i7 3770, he is running a custom Waterlop, XSPC 280mm Rad, XSPC waterpump& reservoir Combo, XSPC raystorm Waterblock and tubing, temps were reaching 65c on max, then I did delid, repaste and some Unigine  Valley Benchs, now temps are on 54C max, also idle and minimal temps are 28, before the delid process, temps on idle were 34&38c mostly,


here are some Pics!



 

 

This is for the crappy paste intel uses on their Processors instead the soldering!


 

Edit: sorry for the filthy hardware, owner didn't have time for cleaning his rig... 

Regards,


----------



## Mussels (Jun 16, 2016)

how hard is it to delid the 3770? was just given one and it hits 90C where my 2500k hit 60C at the same volts :/

had to back down the OC a lot because the temps are just too high


----------



## Jetster (Jun 16, 2016)

I went from a AMD Athlon 1.2ghz, AMD Athlon 64 3800+, i5 2500k, i7 3770K then i7 4790K. I don't see the point in deliding unless it just for the heck of it. Pretty happy with the i7s performance


----------



## Mussels (Jun 16, 2016)

Jetster said:


> I went from a AMD Athlon 1.2ghz, AMD Athlon 64 3800+, i5 2500k, i7 3770K then i7 4790K. I don't see the point in deliding unless it just for the heck of it. Pretty happy with the i7s performance



mine runs 30C hotter than hte 2500K i had before it. That seems a good reason.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 16, 2016)

delidded the 3770k

9C drop under load, IBT results actually slightly faster + more consistent. Not sure why, but i guess lower temps helps out.









before



after (paste seems to be settling in, initially was 9C drop now seems higher. imagine if i had coolab liquid pro or something else equally shiny)


----------



## peche (Jun 16, 2016)

Mussels said:


> how hard is it to delid the 3770? was just given one and it hits 90C where my 2500k hit 60C at the same volts :/
> 
> had to back down the OC a lot because the temps are just too high


actually i haven't delidded a 3770K but i have delided 4790K and 4770K, they seemed to be soldered compared the easy process of delidding an 3770, its pretty simple to do, 



Jetster said:


> I went from a AMD Athlon 1.2ghz, AMD Athlon 64 3800+, i5 2500k, i7 3770K then i7 4790K. I don't see the point in deliding unless it just for the heck of it. Pretty happy with the i7s performance


pretty much people just wants better temps,  i love lower temps on every device i have...



Mussels said:


> mine runs 30C hotter than hte 2500K i had before it. That seems a good reason.


this 



Mussels said:


> delidded the 3770k
> 
> 9C drop under load, IBT results actually slightly faster + more consistent. Not sure why, but i guess lower temps helps out.
> 
> ...


Thanks ofr sharing all the process and results, 
Which paste did you use in this one? on CPU Die and I.H.S. ?

Regards,


----------



## Mussels (Jun 16, 2016)

peche said:


> Thanks ofr sharing all the process and results,
> Which paste did you use in this one? on CPU Die and I.H.S. ?
> 
> Regards,



I ran out of everything else before trying this, so an old tube of arctic cooling MX 2. looking at a new tube of MX4 for the cooler and coolab ultra for the IHS (the liquid copper stuff) in the near future.


----------



## peche (Jun 16, 2016)

Mussels said:


> I ran out of everything else before trying this, so an old tube of arctic cooling MX 2. looking at a new tube of MX4 for the cooler and coolab ultra for the IHS (the liquid copper stuff) in the near future.


all my delids are made with Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra on CPU Die and Arctic MX 4 over CPU I.H.S, ill like to switch to Thermal Grizzly Conductnaut on CPU die and Kyronaut over CPU I.H.S..


----------



## Mussels (Jun 16, 2016)

i have never heard of thermal grizzly before today. the coolab ultra is about $15 shipped, so that and MX4 seems financially viable - and the coolab should help lock the IHS in place too.

this GIF is amazing btw
http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj163/idontcare_photo_bucket/Intel Core i7-3770K/SpinningIHSshortfinal.gif


edit:

this genius went all out with his delidding thread, proving that the gap between the IHS and CPU die is what really lowers the temps, not the paste.

http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2261855&page=23

(about 3 posts down you can see the results of IC diamond TIM damaging someones CPU/waterblock, god that stuffs a nightmare)


----------



## peche (Jun 16, 2016)

Mussels said:


> and the coolab should help lock the IHS in place too.


no, i was re-pasting my cpu, then took out the waterbloock, and also CPU socket tray, when pull the cpu i just got the IHS, CPU PCB was in the socket tray, had to clean all the mess and did a repaste of liquid metal again, 
i guess you have to gueback the IHS with something like arctic alumina glue....



Mussels said:


> this GIF is amazing btw
> http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/...Intel Core i7-3770K/SpinningIHSshortfinal.gif


Lol



Mussels said:


> i have never heard of thermal grizzly today. the coolab ultra is about $15 shipped, so that and MX4 seems financially viable


thermal grizzly is new for me, @GreiverBlade  and also @P4-630 are the ones who introduced me to this new product, they could give great coments about it, 
the fact that Arctic Cooling MX4 and also MX2 is so cheap makes me love it more!
Coollaboratory may be purchases from amazon / ebay since there is no way to purchase it here in CR, 
Sometimes some stores have on stock Arctic Cooling MX4 4gr syringes, Arctic silver5 3.5g syringe, and some other great or decent TIM's



Regards,


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 16, 2016)

peche said:


> i love lower temps on every device i have...


  even your Hot pockets toaster


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 16, 2016)

peche said:


> thermal grizzly is new for me, @GreiverBlade  and also @P4-630 are the ones who introduced me to this new product, they could give great coments about it,
> the fact that Arctic Cooling MX4 and also MX2 is so cheap makes me love it more!
> Coollaboratory may be purchases from amazon / ebay since there is no way to purchase it here in CR,
> Sometimes some stores have on stock Arctic Cooling MX4 4gr syringes, Arctic silver5 3.5g syringe, and some other great or decent TIM's
> ...


i positively love my 6600K with TG Hydronaut, still have all TIM of the TG line (Aeronaut/Hydronaut/Kryonaut/Conductonaut) but for now i stay with that one (will probably find a spare 6600K if i want to attempt a delid and test the Conductonaut  )

price to perf king is still MX-2 and MX-4 these 2 are unbeatable ... (with GC-Extreme if the price is close to the MX-4 )




dorsetknob said:


> even your Hot pockets toaster


nah for that i would use Arctic Silver 5 ....... errr on a side-note ... i wouldn't even use AS5 for that ... too bad, my unopened AS5 tube will have to stay as it is  (still have a half one that i use for TIM comparison when i get a new one ... tho since the MX-2 ... AS5 lost big time )


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 16, 2016)

Mussels said:


> i have never heard of thermal grizzly before today.



http://overclocking.guide/thermal-p...d-with-air-cooling-and-liquid-nitrogen-ln2/6/


----------



## peche (Jun 16, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> even your Hot pockets toaster





Spoiler: somthing like this...


----------



## Mussels (Jul 4, 2016)

right well my coolaboratory ultra arrived, time to disassemble my PC and get some metallic dangerpaste under my IHS


----------



## hat (Jul 4, 2016)

Would you mind comparing temps with the 3770 and 2500 at the same clocks and volts? Also keep in mind that 3770 has ht and the 2500 does not, that'll push temps higher too.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 4, 2016)

hat said:


> Would you mind comparing temps with the 3770 and 2500 at the same clocks and volts? Also keep in mind that 3770 has ht and the 2500 does not, that'll push temps higher too.



i've got the 2500k and compared many times, since that was my upgrade path. due to the solder under the IHS, the 2500k runs upto 40C cooler with the stock IHS setup, despite the higher volts/wattages.

It's not a joke to say i've seen 40C higher temps on this 3770k, despite the lower volts/watts (hence the DANGERPASTE! i'm in the middle of doing)


----------



## hat (Jul 4, 2016)

I'd probably be doing the same thing. I'm just curious to see how the thermals are once you get done with your project compared to the 2500.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 4, 2016)

well its done, although i think this stuff needs a burn in time.

things so far:

This is a high heat stress test. Its not what i'll run it at 24/7, it was just the max stable OC i got running with a high safe voltage to compare coolers.

4.6GHz +0.1v offset (may need less, i forgot what volts it was at after bios reset)
82/88/85/89C max temps on all cores in realtemp. MX-4 was seeing 97C.

core 2 previously had a 7C difference to 3 and 4, now its 1-3C. Thats a big change since core 2 would trip throttle faster than the others.

2500k can do 4.7GHz at higher volts and run 60C (same cooler) the soldered IHS and physically larger die hugely skews it in its favor.


----------



## peche (Jul 4, 2016)

i'll like 


Mussels said:


> right well my coolaboratory ultra arrived, time to disassemble my PC and get some metallic dangerpaste under my IHS


to see pics!


----------



## Mussels (Jul 5, 2016)

peche said:


> i'll like
> 
> to see pics!




i was showing someone else how to do it, and totally forgot to take them. was a very uneventful build, other than the shiny paste.

looked just like this, stuff was like a thick mercury


----------



## peche (Jul 5, 2016)

Mussels said:


> i was showing someone else how to do it, and totally forgot to take them. was a very uneventful build, other than the shiny paste.
> 
> looked just like this, stuff was like a thick mercury


that 3770 is from costa rica or is the malay batch?
nice well done!  coollab ultra?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 5, 2016)

coolab ultra, not my CPU in the image (just a similar one)


----------



## peche (Jul 5, 2016)

Mussels said:


> coolab ultra, not my CPU in the image (just a similar one)


coolab pro is little bit easier to apply as far i have heard, ill like to try Thermal Grizzly liquid metal to see how it performs...

Regards


----------



## Mussels (Jul 5, 2016)

peche said:


> coolab pro is little bit easier to apply as far i have heard, ill like to try Thermal Grizzly liquid metal to see how it performs...
> 
> Regards




pro is almost impossible to remove, ultra can be removed. being direct on an IHS i didnt want to ruin the chip if i did it wrong.


----------



## peche (Jul 5, 2016)

Mussels said:


> pro is almost impossible to remove, ultra can be removed. being direct on an IHS i didnt want to ruin the chip if i did it wrong.


forgot about that fact... 
also what do you think about pasting back your delidded chip? coollab ultra would not glue it back ...

Regards,


----------



## Mussels (Jul 5, 2016)

peche said:


> forgot about that fact...
> also what do you think about pasting back your delidded chip? coollab ultra would not glue it back ...
> 
> Regards,




regular paste runs out over time - vibration slowly makes it come loose. reports from people who did it years ago say the coolab ultra is the perfect midground and still works to this day, so you re-paste the IHS back on with it. about 30C drop from stock temps for me.


----------



## peche (Jul 5, 2016)

Mussels said:


> regular paste runs out over time - vibration slowly makes it come loose. reports from people who did it years ago say the coolab ultra is the perfect midground and still works to this day, so you re-paste the IHS back on with it. about 30C drop from stock temps for me.


agreed but im talking about glue or paste back the IHS to the processor's PCB
las time i took out my cooler and was cleaning all the hardware, took it out and the PCB stood at CPU socket and IHs in my hands... what a creepy situation ...i forgot 100% about my delid...

Regards,


----------



## Mussels (Jul 5, 2016)

superglue in the corners should do it, i havent bothered with mine. the IHS cant come off with the heatsink due to the retention clasp, so the worst case is the IHS coming off in my hands when removing the CPU - which is not very likely (it didnt do that with MX4 in it, so it shouldnt with CLU)


----------



## peche (Jul 5, 2016)

Mussels said:


> superglue in the corners should do it, i havent bothered with mine. the IHS cant come off with the heatsink due to the retention clasp, so the worst case is the IHS coming off in my hands when removing the CPU - which is not very likely (it didnt do that with MX4 in it, so it shouldnt with CLU)


i do use AC MX4 too, but everytime i took cooler out i usually repaste, since the 20G tube i have could last forever!!
i'll check for more information about it, how to glue it back and the best product, im not a fan of superglue, i rather something like  Arctic  Alumina™ Thermal Adhesive, but ill do the research ...


----------



## Mussels (Jul 6, 2016)

the major problem with MX2/MX4 was that vibration from the cooler/waterblock was slowly causing the paste to run out. people were seeing awesome temps for at least 2 weeks, then they just started to climb...


----------



## Toothless (Jul 6, 2016)

Y'all tempting me to delid and get a delid bracket for my 4790k.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 6, 2016)

Toothless said:


> Y'all tempting me to delid and get a delid bracket for my 4790k.




dunno about the 4k's, but the 3k series (ivy) were friggin terrible without it


----------



## Toothless (Jul 6, 2016)

Mussels said:


> dunno about the 4k's, but the 3k series (ivy) were friggin terrible without it


Mine needs about 1.35-1.375v for 4.8ghz and that gets the temps too damn high.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 6, 2016)

mine just runs too damn high 

i wish i had a 2600k instead of a 2500k, apart from the lower ram speeds it'd be the better chip. these new ones just run too hot, even at lower wattages.


----------



## peche (Jul 6, 2016)

Mussels said:


> the major problem with MX2/MX4 was that vibration from the cooler/waterblock was slowly causing the paste to run out. people were seeing awesome temps for at least 2 weeks, then they just started to climb...


that's an interesting fact, new for me, gotta tell that the temps achieved with the Arctic cooling tims are the best i have gotten on TIM's, also i re-pasted my work rig with this product, temps dropped like 15 C and also the difference in temps over 3 weeks has been like 1C up or a 2 C down, since the computer is not off never, works like a slave!



Toothless said:


> Y'all tempting me to delid and get a delid bracket for my 4790k.


no more excuses, 








Mussels said:


> dunno about the 4k's, but the 3k series (ivy) were friggin terrible without it


amazing, isn't it? Delid its like a Hack on this dude's



Toothless said:


> Mine needs about 1.35-1.375v for 4.8ghz and that gets the temps too damn high.


Need more support?











Mussels said:


> mine just runs too damn high
> 
> i wish i had a 2600k instead of a 2500k, apart from the lower ram speeds it'd be the better chip. these new ones just run too hot, even at lower wattages.


i7 2700K its pretty nice soldier, i have seen some of them pretty cheap on ebay, also i5 3570K

Regards,


----------



## Toothless (Jul 6, 2016)

Is a delid bracket worth it?


----------



## peche (Jul 6, 2016)

Toothless said:


> Is a delid bracket worth it?


NO... just follow provided videos, use IHS like everyone else, delid is fun enough!


----------



## STIG_ZA (Sep 10, 2016)

Retired my old 3770k, was a great chip but the gtx1080 was a bit much for it to deal with. Sooo went with some x99 goodness:

Asrock x99 taichi
intel core i7 6800K @ 4ghz
4x 4gb Corsair Vengace lpx ddr4 2666 cl15
Corsair H110i GTX
Gigabyte gtx1080 g1 gaming
Asus xonar dsx
Seasonic m12evo II 750w
256gb corsair force lx
1tb wd hdd
Corsair obsidian 450D


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 10, 2016)

peche said:


> use IHS like everyone else, delid is fun enough!


Already did it, was fast, and easy. Using CooLaboratory liquid metal for the TIM between the bare die, and heatspreader. Did it 6 months ago.


----------



## RealNeil (Sep 10, 2016)

STIG_ZA said:


> Retired my old 3770k, was a great chip but the gtx1080 was a bit much for it to deal with. Sooo went with some x99 goodness:



One hell of a nice build. Great parts list too.
Good work putting everything together.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 10, 2016)

Need to update your System Specs *@STIG_ZA*


----------



## STIG_ZA (Sep 10, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> Need to update your System Specs *@STIG_ZA*



Done!


----------



## peche (Sep 12, 2016)

STIG_ZA said:


> Retired my old 3770k


need to sell me that chip @STIG_ZA !
Great upgrade ! and welcome to Core i7 Owners club!

Regards,


----------



## Kanan (Sep 12, 2016)

Changed my 3820 with a 3960X. Now where's that exclusive "Extreme" club?


----------



## peche (Sep 12, 2016)

Kanan said:


> Changed my 3820 with a 3960X. Now where's that exclusive "Extreme" club?


Tell us moaaaar!
Clocks.,.., freq... and how much fun have you gotten with the upgrade!

Regards,


----------



## cdawall (Sep 12, 2016)

Kanan said:


> Changed my 3820 with a 3960X. Now where's that exclusive "Extreme" club?



I would join said extreme club. Is it exclusive?


----------



## Kanan (Sep 12, 2016)

peche said:


> Tell us moaaaar!
> Clocks.,.., freq... and how much fun have you gotten with the upgrade!
> 
> Regards,


Lots of fun!
Clocks when I first started it already was boosting to 3.9 all the time I thought "wow". Then I oc it to 4.5 np. To 5 ghz oops hangup in cpu bench 3dm11. Unstable. Set from auto to manual voltage and I it was too much heat. Tried to lower it - unstable again. In the end I had to accept that NH-D14 is not strong enough for 5ghz / 1.5 v or even more because that's the voltage it needs for it. Then I decided to clock down to 4.8 with auto voltage and in ran very good. I decided to use that for all my benching.

After I was done with my experiments I decided to clock it down to 4.5 with undervoltage to save power and have less heat. 1.31 is stable with HTT on and 1.29 was stable with HTT off.

I'm pretty happy with it, it's a cl2 rev seems I had luck in the lottery.

Ah performance: obviously about 50+the higher oc% more than with the 3820 and with HTT off I lost  about 48% in time spy btw. So I activated it again.
Cpu is over 50% faster than the 4670k @ 4.1ghz of a friend because he has no hyper threading. Else I think it would be more like 25%, the ipc of haswell is really better.

Run bf1 beta very good btw, with high usage on all real cores up to 90% usage (HTT off). Average 70-80%. Dx12 was a decrease atm it only helps systems with weaker cpus like that of that friend I mentioned. I hope that changes until release so I can use dx12 too with lower usage on cores and / or higher usage on hyper threading. That would be great.

@cdawall I'll join if you open it you're the senior member ;D


----------



## cdawall (Sep 12, 2016)

Kanan said:


> @cdawall I'll join if you open it you're the senior member ;D



done https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/intel-extreme-series-club.225761/


----------



## peche (Sep 12, 2016)

Kanan said:


> Lots of fun!
> Clocks when I first started it already was boosting to 3.9 all the time I thought "wow". Then I oc it to 4.5 np. To 5 ghz oops hangup in cpu bench 3dm11. Unstable. Set from auto to manual voltage and I it was too much heat. Tried to lower it - unstable again. In the end I had to accept that NH-D14 is not strong enough for 5ghz / 1.5 v or even more because that's the voltage it needs for it. Then I decided to clock down to 4.8 with auto voltage and in ran very good. I decided to use that for all my benching.
> 
> After I was done with my experiments I decided to clock it down to 4.5 with undervoltage to save power and have less heat. 1.31 is stable with HTT on and 1.29 was stable with HTT off.
> ...


did you game on it? or some benchs?
i hate benchs... i rather to game ...

Regards,


----------



## peche (Sep 12, 2016)

cdawall said:


> done https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/intel-extreme-series-club.225761/


great! 
dont forget your real home ! here!

Regards,


----------



## Kanan (Sep 12, 2016)

peche said:


> did you game on it? or some benchs?
> i hate benchs... i rather to game ...
> 
> Regards,


Please read the whole text?  maybe you didn't see the edits.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 12, 2016)

Just me "bone stock" 4790K doing it's thing. I'm too old for the overclocking game....But I will join you crazy OC'ing, delidding nuts


----------



## peche (Sep 12, 2016)

Kanan said:


> Please read the whole text?  maybe you didn't see the edits.


my bad, didnt read the whole post!



INSTG8R said:


> But I will join you crazy OC'ing, delidding nuts


im wating for the pics about that delid sir!

Regards,


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 12, 2016)

peche said:


> im wating for the pics about that delid sir!
> 
> Regards,



Not in this lifetime buddy!  It lives quietly and happily under water and makes no complaints and I ask no more of it.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 12, 2016)

peche said:


> my bad, didnt read the whole post!


So what do you think?


----------



## peche (Sep 12, 2016)

INSTG8R said:


> Not in this lifetime buddy!  It lives quietly and happily under water and makes no complaints and I ask no more of it.


delid is a great thing, but as many other have said, dangerous as hell! so i do respect your opinion, 



Kanan said:


> So what do you think?


Great i working on a 5820k for somedays, cause i have been moved from my office to a temporal place, so here i have a 5820K stock, with a great MSIx99 power, great machine, great processor, its a real beast for tasking! so i could imagine how happy are you with your new extreme  beast, 

About the clocks ... well im so addict to numbers, that ill try to get  5ghz at any chance, 

unfortunately i can't OC the beast im using,  since is a workstation, but if the beast were my rig i' ll OC it to 5.0ghZ no matter what! also seems like you have pretty much luck with your chips!  so 5GHZ! go!

Regards,


----------



## RealNeil (Sep 12, 2016)

INSTG8R said:


> It lives quietly and happily under water and makes no complaints and I ask no more of it.



I feel the same way. If it works, don't fix it!

Just one of the i7s.


----------



## Arctucas (Sep 20, 2016)

~27°C ambient, system idle.


----------



## peche (Sep 20, 2016)

Arctucas said:


> ~27°C ambient, system idle.


welcome to you new home!


----------



## Arctucas (Sep 20, 2016)

It took a minute to get the correct format and size, but I believe I did it.


----------



## peche (Sep 20, 2016)

Arctucas said:


> It took a minute to get the correct format and size, but I believe I did it.


hwinfo is a great tool, but it shoyuld have a screenshot tool ...


----------



## peche (Dec 26, 2016)

*New unit added to the Family, intel core i7 2600, *

Just got a new computer on job that was needing some repairs, replaced old PSU, case & Fans, I'm right know replacing thermal paste, and checking everything to be working fine to finally add to my WCG Farm, also y have an i5 somewhere there that will be here too,

ill be using this computer for 2 primordial tasks, crunch, and also will be sharing a folder and data for a small team in the office, computer will be running Win7and 8GB ram memory DDR3, hoe the stock cooler will be capable of keeping the processor fresh !


How about people over here? there is no new core i7 owners?  come on, share your story!


Regards,


----------



## cdawall (Dec 26, 2016)

I now have a 6850K chugging along. 4.54ghz@1.42v and runs 10-20c cooler than my 5820k at 4.54 1.38v.


----------



## RealNeil (Dec 26, 2016)

Two new X99 boxes. One i7-6800K and one i7-6850K.
Both are in Gigabyte boards and both have 64GB RAM inside.
Both have 500GB M.2 drives and 640GB SSDs. Both have 3TB Spinners in them as well.

They are my second and third Gaming boxes for LAN parties with my kids/grandkids.
I had an i7-4790K system already.

I also have an M-ITX i7-4770K InWin 901 box that has Linux on it.


----------



## peche (Dec 26, 2016)

cdawall said:


> I now have a 6850K chugging along. 4.54ghz@1.42v and runs 10-20c cooler than my 5820k at 4.54 1.38v.


great unit, underwater giving great clocks ins't it?



RealNeil said:


> Two new X99 boxes. One i7-6800K and one i7-6850K.
> Both are in Gigabyte boards and both have 64GB RAM inside.
> Both have 500GB M.2 drives and 640GB SSDs. Both have 3TB Spinners in them as well.
> 
> ...


wow that a terrific bunch of precious hardware you have there! quite interesting penny you have there


----------



## cdawall (Dec 26, 2016)

peche said:


> great unit, underwater giving great clocks ins't it?



Yea same loop I was running my 5820k under. I have posted and booted to windows as high as 4.8 but can't seem to get it stable.


----------



## peche (Dec 26, 2016)

cdawall said:


> Yea same loop I was running my 5820k under. I have posted and booted to windows as high as 4.8 but can't seem to get it stable.


4.8 its quite great clock for that processor you have there, xmp enabled?


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Dec 26, 2016)

I didn't search for this thread but well i can be part of it too with my i7 4820k XD.
I have a i7 960 but is sleeping .


----------



## cdawall (Dec 26, 2016)

peche said:


> 4.8 its quite great clock for that processor you have there, xmp enabled?



2400mhz junk xmp for some cheap evga ram, again not stable though


----------



## peche (Dec 26, 2016)

cdawall said:


> 2400mhz junk xmp for some cheap evga ram, again not stable though


EVGA ram ?


----------



## peche (Dec 26, 2016)

Capitan Harlock said:


> I didn't search for this thread but well i can be part of it too with my i7 4820k XD.
> I have a i7 960 but is sleeping .


what about 4820k ? 

ivy -E


----------



## cdawall (Dec 26, 2016)

peche said:


> EVGA ram ?



It's rebranded GSkill, but yes EVGA


----------



## peche (Dec 26, 2016)

cdawall said:


> It's rebranded GSkill, but yes EVGA


interesting, GSkill makes great ram.... duno about EVGa ram, i did a google research about it already lolz


----------



## cdawall (Dec 26, 2016)

peche said:


> interesting, GSkill makes great ram.... duno about EVGa ram, i did a google research about it already lolz



I had a 16GB 4x4 kit that did 3400 fine this 2400 kit is just cheap. I can't complain since I got it for $40 for a 2x8GB kit


----------



## RealNeil (Dec 26, 2016)

peche said:


> EVGA ram ?



http://www.evga.com/products/productlist.aspx?type=13


----------



## peche (Dec 26, 2016)

cdawall said:


> I can't complain since I got it for $40 for a 2x8GB kit






RealNeil said:


> http://www.evga.com/products/productlist.aspx?type=13


they look moar like kingston hyperx beasts than gskill ...


----------



## cdawall (Dec 26, 2016)

The distributer said they were Gskill never looked or cared to look further.


----------



## peche (Dec 26, 2016)

cdawall said:


> The distributer said they were Gskill never looked or cared to look further.


seems legit, also evga has so many different products, motherboards, video cards, ram, psu's and some other accessories, i guess they were trying to cover a big segment of the market


----------



## cdawall (Dec 27, 2016)

So much voltage lol

http://valid.x86.fr/gu2j36


----------



## FireFox (Dec 27, 2016)

cdawall said:


> So much voltage lol
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/gu2j36



No hell i would use 1.56V for 4.6GHz


----------



## cdawall (Dec 27, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> No hell i would use 1.56V for 4.6GHz



I tried up to 1.61 for 4.7/4.8


----------



## FireFox (Dec 27, 2016)

cdawall said:


> I tried up to 1.61 for 4.7/4.8



If that CPU was mine for sure i would take a hammer and, i don't tell you the rest.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 27, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> If that CPU was mine for sure i would take a hammer and, i don't tell you the rest.



I should plop the 5820K back in and go for broke on it just because.


----------



## peche (Dec 27, 2016)

cdawall said:


> So much voltage lol
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/gu2j36


quite great ! envy is growing over here, wish i could move to a unlocked i7 for moar fun !



Knoxx29 said:


> If that CPU was mine for sure i would take a hammer and, i don't tell you the rest.


c'mon post your scores here too ...


----------



## FireFox (Dec 27, 2016)

peche said:


> wish i could move to a unlocked i7 for moar fun !



Don't start

You should say: soon Knoxx29 is sending me his 6700K


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 27, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> You should say: soon Knoxx29 is sending me his 6700K


Confucius Says  "" That will be a Zen Moment "" >>>>


----------



## cdawall (Dec 27, 2016)

Just a little more and now the fastest watercooled 6850k

http://valid.x86.fr/10d7wz


----------



## peche (Dec 27, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Don't start






Knoxx29 said:


> You should say: soon Knoxx29 is sending me his 6700K


sweet! but still missing your validations of your i7's



cdawall said:


> Just a little more and now the fastest watercooled 6850k
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/10d7wz







sweeeeet!


----------



## cdawall (Dec 27, 2016)

Soooo much voltage to hit that clock though.


----------



## peche (Dec 27, 2016)

cdawall said:


> Soooo much voltage to hit that clock though.


but great clocks! stable at 4.7?


----------



## FireFox (Dec 27, 2016)

peche said:


> sweet! but still missing your validations of your i7's









dorsetknob said:


> Confucius Says "" That will be a Zen Moment "" >>>>


----------



## cdawall (Dec 27, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> View attachment 82475
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 82476



But that isn't faster than my 6850K lol


----------



## FireFox (Dec 27, 2016)

cdawall said:


> But that isn't faster than my 6850K lol



I just posted the screenshot because @peche asked for it not to compare my OC with your

Note: post edited


----------



## cdawall (Dec 27, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I just posted the screenshot because @peche asked for it not to compare my OC with your



I know I am just kidding around. That sits higher than my daily clock, I only run 4.55 daily on it. SO MUCH LESS voltage.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 27, 2016)

peche said:


> but great clocks! stable at 4.7?



Eh it's starting to get too hot with just water at that point.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 27, 2016)

peche said:


> sweet! but still missing your validations of your i7's
> 
> 
> 
> ...








http://valid.x86.fr/qx81tn

Happy @cdawall


----------



## Arctucas (Dec 27, 2016)

I cannot edit my previous post.

Managed to squeeze a few more MHz out of it:








4970MHz


----------



## cdawall (Dec 27, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> View attachment 82479
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/qx81tn
> 
> Happy @cdawall



I see it is time for me to break out the DICE


----------



## FireFox (Dec 27, 2016)

cdawall said:


> I see it is time for me to break out the DICE





 

http://valid.x86.fr/nqjy3x


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 27, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> View attachment 82484
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/nqjy3x


No 5 GHz validation?


----------



## cdawall (Dec 27, 2016)

Don't know if it'll hit that the next two scores on hwbot are 5 and 5.3 and both are ln2


----------



## FireFox (Dec 27, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> No 5 GHz validation?



I would really like but that CPU it is not mine so i cant risk


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 27, 2016)

How about that? Not bad for just air cooling, and everyone thinks popping the top doesn't help.


----------



## peche (Dec 27, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


>






Knoxx29 said:


>


try to dont fry my sky dude


----------



## FireFox (Dec 27, 2016)

peche said:


> try to dont fry my sky dude



That is why i have stopped at 4.9GHz if you fry it then it is your problem


----------



## peche (Dec 27, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> That is why i have stopped at 4.9GHz


100mhz moar its not a risk so go ahead to see how my babe does!

regards,


----------



## FireFox (Dec 27, 2016)

peche said:


> 100mhz moar its not a risk so go ahead to see how my babe does!
> 
> regards,



I wont, because i want to send you that CPU working and not fried


----------



## peche (Dec 27, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I wont, because i want to send you that CPU working and not fried


so you want me to explore the 5.0GHZ road my own ?


----------



## FireFox (Dec 27, 2016)

peche said:


> so you want me to explore the 5.0GHZ road my own ?



That is right.


´This was my best CPU ever





@cdawall 

Try to beat that


----------



## peche (Dec 27, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> ´This was my best CPU ever


dont came up with that, im still trying to forget about that golden chip ....


----------



## FireFox (Dec 27, 2016)

peche said:


> dont came up with that, im still trying to forget about that golden chip ....




You are right.


----------



## peche (Dec 27, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> You are right.


----------



## RealNeil (Dec 28, 2016)

Arctucas said:


> I cannot edit my previous post.
> 
> Managed to squeeze a few more MHz out of it:
> 
> ...



Great OC and scores.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 28, 2016)

RealNeil said:


> Great OC and scores.



But nor higher than my ex 3700K

Joke.


----------



## peche (Dec 28, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> But nor higher than my ex 3700K
> 
> Joke.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 28, 2016)

peche said:


>


----------



## FireFox (Jan 21, 2017)

This is just a basic OC, Multipler + voltages increased And XMP profile enable, i haven't tried lower voltages yet, i will do some more tests when i have some free time.








Last night i have tested it at 4.9GHz with the lowest Voltages i could get it stable and so far 1.296V but i have stopped because it was late and i need some rest, with the right settings maybe i get it stable at 5.0GHz with 1.35V or maybe less.


----------



## peche (Jan 21, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> with the right settings maybe i get it stable at 5.0GHz with 1.35V or maybe less.


5.0 GHZ @ 1.25v will be the deal there, for sure, but i guess delid must be done, better thermal stability,


----------



## FireFox (Jan 21, 2017)

peche said:


> 5.0 GHZ @ 1.25v will be the deal there, for sure, but i guess delid must be done, better thermal stability,



Sorry to disagree with you but i guess the Chiller would be enough, i get lowers temp with the Chiller than deliding.


----------



## peche (Jan 21, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Sorry to disagree with you but i guess the Chiller would be enough, i get lowers temp with the Chiller than deliding.


sure, according what we were discussing yesterday via phone your temps could be lower if delid that biach


----------



## FireFox (Jan 21, 2017)

peche said:


> your temps could be lower if delid that biach



How low?


----------



## Tomgang (Jan 21, 2017)

Once again i coming to hunt this thread. Since i have upgradet the old I7 920 to an I7 980X cpu. Its maybe old but i am still very hyped since i just replaced it today and with that CPU also a second gen X58 motherboard and a Noctua NH-D14 cpu cooler with 3 fans well because i can. Now i just need to oc the crap out of this new used CPU


----------



## peche (Jan 21, 2017)

Great! welcome back again @Tomgang glad you just upgrade to another asskicker i7!
would you keep that unit air cooled? or would upgrade to water? maybe an AIO 

Regards,


----------



## Tomgang (Jan 22, 2017)

peche said:


> Great! welcome back again @Tomgang glad you just upgrade to another asskicker i7!
> would you keep that unit air cooled? or would upgrade to water? maybe an AIO
> 
> Regards,



Well as this CPU oc with this air cooler, i am deffenly keeping it air cooled. 4.5 GHz on air with all 6 cores and HT on i think is more than acceptable. Se screenshots.















Even temp Arent to bad thinking on its on air cooling. Stress program is Prime95






I am very satisfied as it is.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 22, 2017)

In a Intel DP55KG board, with 2x4gb and 2x2gb ddr3 1600


----------



## peche (Jan 23, 2017)

Tomgang said:


> Well as this CPU oc with this air cooler, i am deffenly keeping it air cooled. 4.5 GHz on air with all 6 cores and HT on i think is more than acceptable. Se screenshots.


Quite great temps! i love AIO's, thats why i did mention them, but yours are great!



tigger said:


> In a Intel DP55KG board, with 2x4gb and 2x2gb ddr3 1600


Welcome, new member! quite solid processor! hope you have great time here and also to share with other, Full Rig pics are welcome too!

Regards,


----------



## yesyesloud (Jan 26, 2017)

Hey... I would just like to show off this gorgeous freak. I got the whole package (ASRock Z170 Pro4S+16GB DDR4+CPU) for less than the cheapest 6700K. OCCT AVX stable. Loving my new setup.


----------



## JalleR (Jan 26, 2017)

Here is mine 5930K with just a little Vcore tweak, what is the Vcore, vid limit/safe settings and what is the temps on your 58xx-69xx series ?

http://valid.x86.fr/srxj7q


----------



## peche (Jan 26, 2017)

yesyesloud said:


> Hey... I would just like to show off this gorgeous freak. I got the whole package (ASRock Z170 Pro4S+16GB DDR4+CPU) for less than the cheapest 6700K. OCCT AVX stable. Loving my new setup.


Welcome ! 
are you running stock ?
ill be building a new rig, 1151, still making my mind with the motherboard!



JalleR said:


> Here is mine 5930K with just a little Vcore tweak, what is the Vcore, vid limit/safe settings and what is the temps on your 58xx-69xx series ?
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/srxj7q
> 
> View attachment 83438 View attachment 83439


Welcome too! 
are you just interested on temps on some chips? or just temps on Extreme i7's ? 
here we have enthusiasts that have terrific cooling setups!

Regards,


----------



## Tomgang (Jan 26, 2017)

peche said:


> Quite great temps! i love AIO's, thats why i did mention them, but yours are great!
> 
> 
> Welcome, new member! quite solid processor! hope you have great time here and also to share with other, Full Rig pics are welcome too!
> ...



Sure AIO are great but that air cooler i have now Arent to shabby so i am keeping that and i dont wanna spend to much money on this old rig.
Temp are great thinking at the clock speed and how high the cpu is clokket to.


----------



## peche (Jan 26, 2017)

Tomgang said:


> Sure AIO are great but that air cooler i have now Arent to shabby so i am keeping that and i dont wanna spend to much money on this old rig.
> Temp are great thinking at the clock speed and how high the cpu is clokket to.


agreed, those chips tend to be hotter but they are soldered so its pretty easy to lower temps with a great cooler, some people tend to lap IHS for better contact, i have never done that...

Regards,


----------



## Tomgang (Jan 26, 2017)

peche said:


> agreed, those chips tend to be hotter but they are soldered so its pretty easy to lower temps with a great cooler, some people tend to lap IHS for better contact, i have never done that...
> 
> Regards,



I have never lap/delidded a cpu. Dont want to risk damage it. But i have done what i can do to get lowest possible temp on air cooling with out risk og cpu damage. First of all using a good thermal paste called thermal grizzly kryonaut and a big ass cooler  (Noctua NH-D14) and mounted 3 high RPM fans capable of 2400 RPM. To spice it up a bit done so airflow is as free and direct it can be.


----------



## JalleR (Jan 26, 2017)

peche said:


> Welcome too!
> are you just interested on temps on some chips? or just temps on Extreme i7's ?
> here we have enthusiasts that have terrific cooling setups!
> 
> Regards,



Mine is Water cooled (costum) an is getting 69c @4,2 1,170v so I was just wondering what others was reaching with their coolers, I think mine is a little high

Regarding vcore etc, I'm just want to know how high I can go.

thx for the reply


----------



## peche (Jan 26, 2017)

Tomgang said:


> I have never lap/delidded a cpu. Dont want to risk damage it. But i have done what i can do to get lowest possible temp on air cooling with out risk og cpu damage. First of all using a good thermal paste called thermal grizzly kryonaut and a big ass cooler (Noctua NH-D14) and mounted 3 high RPM fans capable of 2400 RPM. To spice it up a bit done so airflow is as free and direct it can be.


supported idea, i always take care of cooling, but i dont like that much big-ass air coolers,  the little ones are ok for me on budget builds, but for OC i like water, also i do really love AIO closed Water loops,  and i do like delid, its pretty hard to screw a processor when delidding... razor method for security reasons, i dont support vice hammer delid...

PD: that cable management on the attached pic says "Kill us all"
 joke! 



JalleR said:


> Mine is Water cooled (costum) an is getting 69c @4,2 1,170v so I was just wondering what others was reaching with their coolers, I think mine is a little high
> 
> Regarding vcore etc, I'm just want to know how high I can go.
> 
> thx for the reply


Thanks to you for sharing here! 
what about that custom WC? im planning to build one for my self, but you know sometimes im bit lazy, 



Regards,


----------



## Tomgang (Jan 26, 2017)

peche said:


> supported idea, i always take care of cooling, but i dont like that much big-ass air coolers,  the little ones are ok for me on budget builds, but for OC i like water, also i do really love AIO closed Water loops,  and i do like delid, its pretty hard to screw a processor when delidding... razor method for security reasons, i dont support vice hammer delid...
> 
> PD: that cable management on the attached pic says "Kill us all"
> joke!
> ...



I know that cables sucks ass, but with to short cables, 6 hdd/ssd and two gfx + psu at the buttom of case it gives a shitty cable management.

Atleast it performs as i want it to.


----------



## peche (Jan 26, 2017)

Tomgang said:


> I know that cables sucks ass, but with to short cables, 6 hdd/ssd and two gfx + psu at the buttom of case it gives a shitty cable management.
> 
> Atleast it performs as i want it to.


agreed, sli takes so much space, require moar cables and block other,  i never liked sli at all, not even for the better look some people claim it brings 

Regards,


----------



## FireFox (Jan 26, 2017)

peche said:


> i never liked sli at all,







Tomgang said:


> but with to short cables,



For short cables there is a solution
 ( Adapters )


----------



## MagnyCours (Jan 26, 2017)

Purchased 2 days ago from a good friend of mine for ~$190, currently at 4.6 GHz @1.27 Vcore. Will try to test the chip's limits once i switch to a swiftech AIO in the upcoming weeks.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 26, 2017)

peche said:


> razor method for security reasons,



This is what i use


----------



## peche (Jan 26, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> View attachment 83458


Beautiful, this might be some kind of porn 



MagnyCours said:


> Purchased 2 days ago from a good friend of mine for ~$190, currently at 4.6 GHz @1.27 Vcore. Will try to test the chip's limits once i switch to a swiftech AIO in the upcoming weeks.


quite great deal!



Knoxx29 said:


> This is what i use
> 
> View attachment 83469







direct to your conscience

Regards


----------



## peche (Jan 26, 2017)

also for some delidders, here is some important information you might like to discuss,

External link.

See post *#572 by Idontcare, Oct 4, 2012*
@Kursah you might be interested in!

Regards,


----------



## Hnykill22 (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## jaggerwild (Jan 26, 2017)

Safe V core(usually 1.4)with good cooling(on most newer CPU'S)


----------



## yesyesloud (Jan 26, 2017)

peche said:


> Welcome !
> are you running stock ?
> ill be building a new rig, 1151, still making my mind with the motherboard!



Thanks!

It's overclocked...

Got this combo on taobao (had to translate it), there's nowhere cheaper


----------



## peche (Jan 27, 2017)

yesyesloud said:


> Got this combo on taobao (had to translate it), there's nowhere cheaper


tell me moar please,


----------



## yesyesloud (Jan 28, 2017)

peche said:


> tell me moar please,


lol here you go

After some research, I realized QHQF is one of the best Skylake engineering samples available. It's about the same as 6700K but OC won't hit much further than 4.3GHz generally.

So... I dug out the best deal online. Taobao is chinese-only but, like Aliexpress, it's owned by the Alibaba group.

CPU only (~US$160). Hey, a lot better than i7 6700. A true K chip, so you don't lose AVX and temp readings even when venturing in non-K BCLK OC lands.

CPU+mobo (~US$278) - I got mine from this seller, only asked him to add some quality DDR4 kit to the mix, but mobo was ASRock Z170 at the time (currently MSI Z170 Gaming M3, likely better). Ask for HK or China Post if you want to keep the total low (shipping takes long but is really cheap).


----------



## prasoooon (Jan 30, 2017)

I recently got this Kaby Lake i7 7700k....quit satisfied with it.....Idle temp is 26-28 c. Under Load mAx was 71c


----------



## peche (Jan 30, 2017)

yesyesloud said:


> lol here you go
> 
> After some research, I realized QHQF is one of the best Skylake engineering samples available. It's about the same as 6700K but OC won't hit much further than 4.3GHz generally.
> 
> ...


well for those freaky and pretty interesting prices its a quite great option indeed, its better to get this i7 instead i since price its awesome, for a complete combo you will stay under $325 which is pretty much half odf the real cost, so links and moar info will be pretty appreciated, maybe could help fellow's to upgrade wisely to skylake builds and save money,

Also, tell us a bit about shipping, how it was and how secure and complete it was, like getting UPS delivery? i have heard that china mail service its better than most people thinks,



prasoooon said:


> I recently got this Kaby Lake i7 7700k....quit satisfied with it.....Idle temp is 26-28 c. Under Load mAx was 71c


Welcome dude! 
Overclocked? what about cooling, those readings are great! you might have gotten a *#GoldenChip!* which is maybe the best thing that could happen there!


Regards,


----------



## FireFox (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Melvis (Jan 31, 2017)

First i7 I got was a bargin price i7-940 with a GB UD5 Mobo and 6GB RAM for $140. Then sold the 940 for a 970, was a swap plus cash, so the i7 970 cost me $120 I think. This was a good 4-5yrs ago now

Second i7 I got was a i7-2600 and it came with a Mini GB Mobo and 8GB and a 128GB Samsung SSD for $10, bargin of a life time.

Those are my two i7's I own


----------



## yesyesloud (Jan 31, 2017)

peche said:


> well for those freaky and pretty interesting prices its a quite great option indeed, its better to get this i7 instead i since price its awesome, for a complete combo you will stay under $325 which is pretty much half odf the real cost, so links and moar info will be pretty appreciated, maybe could help fellow's to upgrade wisely to skylake builds and save money,
> 
> Also, tell us a bit about shipping, how it was and how secure and complete it was, like getting UPS delivery? i have heard that china mail service its better than most people thinks,


I have received over 50 items via China Air Mail and HK Post through the years, not all of them this expensive of course but some actually were. You get full tracking etc. You may ask for ups or fedex at extra cost instead.

Besides if you're not comfortable paying through taobao, Payoneer is the way to go - buyer insured invoices with fees lower than PayPal's. You'll have to walk the guy through it though (as I did using taobao webchat hehe)

As a side note, there's also Kaby Lake ES but I don't know what revision is better atm or how OC scales (probably a bit better anyway)

Well, that's about it


----------



## prasoooon (Jan 31, 2017)

peche said:


> Welcome dude!
> Overclocked? what about cooling, those readings are great! you might have gotten a *#GoldenChip!* which is maybe the best thing that could happen there!


Well, I haven't decided to overclock it yet, cos I don't know a proper way to do it so may be later.
And yea temps are great here in hot country like this where ambient room temp is 26c in winter now. But is that temp in load good? It shows 75c max at once when I played watch dogs 2 yesterday. Otherwise its running constantly as 65-68c while playing.


----------



## peche (Jan 31, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


>


Finally, after 1000 jokes... now delidded ! great work taking that crappy tim and adhesive there!
Mint!



Melvis said:


> First i7 I got was a bargin price i7-940 with a GB UD5 Mobo and 6GB RAM for $140. Then sold the 940 for a 970, was a swap plus cash, so the i7 970 cost me $120 I think. This was a good 4-5yrs ago now
> 
> Second i7 I got was a i7-2600 and it came with a Mini GB Mobo and 8GB and a 128GB Samsung SSD for $10, bargin of a life time.
> 
> Those are my two i7's I own


i wish i could find those deals! great great deals! i just love i7's...



yesyesloud said:


> I have received over 50 items via China Air Mail and HK Post through the years, not all of them this expensive of course but some actually were. You get full tracking etc. You may ask for ups or fedex at extra cost instead.
> 
> Besides if you're not comfortable paying through taobao, Payoneer is the way to go - buyer insured invoices with fees lower than PayPal's. You'll have to walk the guy through it though (as I did using taobao webchat hehe)
> 
> ...


thats a really appreciated information, pretty useful for some people here!, 
Also the plus that fees and charges are lower makes me rethink about gatting maybe just motherboard and ram there since ill need them in a short future!

Regards, 



prasoooon said:


> Well, I haven't decided to overclock it yet, cos I don't know a proper way to do it so may be later.
> And yea temps are great here in hot country like this where ambient room temp is 26c in winter now. But is that temp in load good? It shows 75c max at once when I played watch dogs 2 yesterday. Otherwise its running constantly as 65-68c while playing.


well, Overclock its a pretty interesting adventure, so could be nice to read some articles and also ask what you would like to achieve here, also here in this thread / Post / owner's club are several Overclockers, so feel free to ask whatever you might need here! 
We are here to help each other!


Regards,


----------



## FireFox (Jan 31, 2017)

peche said:


> well, Overclock its a pretty interesting adventure,



Not anymore, nowadays even a 5 years old Boy/Girl would OC a CPU without any difficulties, just a few clicks and they/you are done.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 31, 2017)

peche said:


> Finally, after 1000 jokes...


----------



## peche (Jan 31, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


>


all the screwed processor jokes... dont come up with that bro...


----------



## FireFox (Jan 31, 2017)

peche said:


> all the screwed processor jokes... dont come up with that bro...





And you believed me


----------



## peche (Jan 31, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> And you believed me


----------



## Kanan (Feb 2, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Not anymore, nowadays even a 5 years old Boy/Girl would OC a CPU without any difficulties, just a few clicks and they/you are done.


Yeah and run into issues a few days later. No. It needs constant monitoring and voltage adjustment + many other factors. Proper overclocking is still an expert job.

btw I'm sporting a 3960X by now OC @ 4.5 GHz and 1.37 Voltage, rised it all the way up from 1.31 to 1.37 because the CPU or mainboard changed, I'm not sure. This is just a example of what I said earlier.


----------



## peche (Feb 2, 2017)

Overclock is a interesting adventure, well said, now days most people could even use auto OC on some boards, but i still rather the older methods, manual changes and tests, ... 

Regards,


----------



## Kanan (Feb 2, 2017)

Yeah and auto OC that's just a joke most of the times. The easiest reliable OC is still Multiplier + Auto Voltage, it works pretty good, but the power consumption (and stress on hardware) is higher than if you determine the best value and set it yourself.


----------



## Komshija (Feb 14, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Not anymore, nowadays even a 5 years old Boy/Girl would OC a CPU without any difficulties, just a few clicks and they/you are done.


 Overclocking wasn't such a big issue before. The only tricky example I remember was unlocking the multiplier on old AMD XP CPU's by connecting two external pins.

On topic: I own i7 6700K, first Intel CPU after a long line of AMD's. My i7 seems to be an average chip, since I can get 4,7 GHz without surpassing 1.4 V mark, while some good chips can achieve 4,8 or even 4,9 GHz.


----------



## peche (Feb 14, 2017)

Komshija said:


> On topic: I own i7 6700K, first Intel CPU after a long line of AMD's. My i7 seems to be an average chip, since I can get 4,7 GHz without surpassing 1.4 V mark, while some good chips can achieve 4,8 or even 4,9 GHz.


thanks for joining the crew here! hope you will share and enjoy here as much as possible, feel free to came up with comments and opinions here !

i'll swap mi system this year, 1151, having on plans 5.0GHz on a wonderful 6700K, still deciding about motherboard, and ram, but still have time, so opinions are welcomed!

Regards,


----------



## Kanan (Feb 14, 2017)

peche said:


> thanks for joining the crew here! hope you will share and enjoy here as much as possible, feel free to came up with comments and opinions here !
> 
> i'll swap mi system this year, 1151, having on plans 5.0GHz on a wonderful 6700K, still deciding about motherboard, and ram, but still have time, so opinions are welcomed!
> 
> Regards,


Yeah go for Ryzen even if this is anti topic, it will be a lot better for the price, more cores. At least if the rumour hype train isn't crashing


----------



## peche (Feb 14, 2017)

Kanan said:


> Yeah go for Ryzen even if this is anti topic, it will be a lot better for the price, more cores. At least if the rumour hype train isn't crashing


i rather to get back to a Pentium 4 without HT than getting AMD's garbage....


----------



## Kanan (Feb 14, 2017)

peche said:


> i rather to get back to a Pentium 4 without HT than getting AMD's garbage....


What's your problem?


----------



## peche (Feb 14, 2017)

Kanan said:


> What's your problem?


no one, im here sitting on my happiness, and pretty excited to start my new build with another core i7! no problems so far!

Regards,


----------



## FireFox (Feb 15, 2017)

Komshija said:


> I own i7 6700K



I owned a 6700K, bought it in November but in January i bought a 7700K, the 6700K was the worst CPU i ever had, max OC was 4.6GHz 1.364V, i did all possible settings/tweak but i never got it to work above 4.6GHz, i tried 1.40V/1.45V/1.50V but nothing worked it just refused to OC higher, it was a Nightmare.


----------



## Komshija (Feb 15, 2017)

peche said:


> thanks for joining the crew here! hope you will share and enjoy here as much as possible, feel free to came up with comments and opinions here !
> 
> i'll swap mi system this year, 1151, having on plans 5.0GHz on a wonderful 6700K, still deciding about motherboard, and ram, but still have time, so opinions are welcomed!
> 
> Regards,


Your i7 3770 is still quite a powerful CPU. If you plan to buy a new (unused) i7 6700K, good luck finding one which can hit 5,0 GHz. Very, very few i7 6700K's are capable to achieve stable 4,9 and 5,0 GHz OC without surpassing 1,42V.
Average i7 6700K should achieve stable 4,6GHz@1,35V while good examples should reach 4,7 GHz without surpassing 1,365V. My needs minimum 1,375V for 4,7 GHz to pass 30-minute Prime95; it is possible that I would need 1,38V for marathon 12-hour test but I don't want to torture my CPU that much. Very rare gold samples are capable to reach 4,7 GHz without surpassing 1,35V mark.
The funniest thing when I OC'ed my i7 6700K to 4,7 GHz@1,365V is that everything forked fine for a few days without crashes, freezes or blue screens, starting from FC4, Wolfenstein TNO, several light CPU-z tests, video conversions etc, while Prime95 stopped it in a few minutes.  Mine can surely reach 4,9 GHz, but I need 1,39V just to boot into OS and run light CPU-z test, since with 1,38V it failed to boot and with 1,385V it crashed after a few minutes in Windows. Note that I had XMP enabled the whole time and OC was on all cores. If nothing else, at least my i7 6700K is produced in 2016, since its second digit (bottom left side) starts with 6. Week and batch numbers are classified. 



Knoxx29 said:


> I owned a 6700K, bought it in November but in January i bought a 7700K, the 6700K was the worst CPU i ever had, max OC was 4.6GHz 1.364V, i did all possible settings/tweak but i never got it to work above 4.6GHz, i tried 1.40V/1.45V/1.50V but nothing worked it just refused to OC higher, it was a Nightmare.


 There are even worse chips. I read about few "platinum examples" which need 1,4V for 4,6 GHz, while 4,4 GHz OC is their max without surpassing 1,35V. Yours i7 6700K could qualify as "Intel's finest platinum edition CPU".


----------



## prasoooon (Feb 15, 2017)

I recently got my i7 7700k with z270 mobo...should I sell it and buy Ryzen?
Everybody is talking about its performance, so upgrading my rig AGAIN in such a short break is worth something?
Should I regret buying this combo?


----------



## Komshija (Feb 15, 2017)

↑ No. AMD is delaying too much RX490 and Ryzen. I seriously doubt that they will arrive before june 2017, while GTX 1080 Ti and i7 7800K will be (very likely) already on the market.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 15, 2017)

Komshija said:


> luck finding one which can hit 5,0 GHz.



The 6700K that @peche is talking about it's my ex 6700K that i gave to him, i told him that i have tried everything and i couldn't get it stable above 4.6GHz, but he is convinced that he will hit 5.0GHz


----------



## Komshija (Feb 15, 2017)

@Knoxx29 With sub-zero cooling he might push it to 5,0 GHz at very high voltage.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Feb 15, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> View attachment 83617 View attachment 83618 View attachment 83619 View attachment 83620 View attachment 83621 View attachment 83622



Hey buddy,

Nice delid  job 

Was it worth it? Got a 7600K here that's looking at getting it's top off.

Did you put the IHS back on or left the CPU die as is?

Cheers.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 15, 2017)

Komshija said:


> @Knoxx29 With sub-zero cooling he might push it to 5,0 GHz at very high voltage.



I doubt he will try Subzero cooling, i tried 4.7GHz with the cooling at 4c but after one hour BSOD.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 15, 2017)

Outback Bronze said:


> Hey buddy,
> 
> Nice delid  job
> 
> ...



It was worth, 5.0GHz 1.344V and temperature are amazing, and yes i put the IHS back.


----------



## peche (Feb 15, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> I owned a 6700K, bought it in November but in January i bought a 7700K, the 6700K was the worst CPU i ever had, max OC was 4.6GHz 1.364V, i did all possible settings/tweak but i never got it to work above 4.6GHz, i tried 1.40V/1.45V/1.50V but nothing worked it just refused to OC higher, it was a Nightmare.


watch your out, that chip will do 5.0GHZ for me, no matter what it takes....



Komshija said:


> Your i7 3770 is still quite a powerful CPU. If you plan to buy a new (unused) i7 6700K, good luck finding one which can hit 5,0 GHz. Very, very few i7 6700K's are capable to achieve stable 4,9 and 5,0 GHz OC without surpassing 1,42V.
> Average i7 6700K should achieve stable 4,6GHz@1,35V while good examples should reach 4,7 GHz without surpassing 1,365V. My needs minimum 1,375V for 4,7 GHz to pass 30-minute Prime95; it is possible that I would need 1,38V for marathon 12-hour test but I don't want to torture my CPU that much. Very rare gold samples are capable to reach 4,7 GHz without surpassing 1,35V mark.
> The funniest thing when I OC'ed my i7 6700K to 4,7 GHz@1,365V is that everything forked fine for a few days without crashes, freezes or blue screens, starting from FC4, Wolfenstein TNO, several light CPU-z tests, video conversions etc, while Prime95 stopped it in a few minutes.  Mine can surely reach 4,9 GHz, but I need 1,39V just to boot into OS and run light CPU-z test, since with 1,38V it failed to boot and with 1,385V it crashed after a few minutes in Windows. Note that I had XMP enabled the whole time and OC was on all cores. If nothing else, at least my i7 6700K is produced in 2016, since its second digit (bottom left side) starts with 6. Week and batch numbers are classified.
> .


let see how it will perform, i might have some aces for this move!



Komshija said:


> There are even worse chips. I read about few "platinum examples" which need 1,4V for 4,6 GHz, while 4,4 GHz OC is their max without surpassing 1,35V. Yours i7 6700K could qualify as "Intel's finest platinum edition CPU".







prasoooon said:


> I recently got my i7 7700k with z270 mobo...should I sell it and buy Ryzen?
> Everybody is talking about its performance, so upgrading my rig AGAIN in such a short break is worth something?
> Should I regret buying this combo?


you better get yourself some Lemon OG and enjoy you epic new build, dont pay that much attention to AMD ... trus me ...



Komshija said:


> ↑ No. AMD is delaying too much RX490 and Ryzen. I seriously doubt that they will arrive before june 2017, while GTX 1080 Ti and i7 7800K will be (very likely) already on the market.


well said! i see you already got your Lemon OG and just sat to enjoy happines,



Knoxx29 said:


> The 6700K that @peche is talking about it's my ex 6700K that i gave to him, i told him that i have tried everything and i couldn't get it stable above 4.6GHz, but he is convinced that he will hit 5.0GHz


i would... no matters what!



Komshija said:


> @Knoxx29 With sub-zero cooling he might push it to 5,0 GHz at very high voltage.


mm no, just some :  delid + Z270 + Costa Rica Peace! ...


----------



## FireFox (Feb 15, 2017)

peche said:


> watch your out, that chip will do 5.0GHZ for me, no matter what it takes....


----------



## Tomgang (Feb 15, 2017)

I know that i already have posted here, but i just have to share what this old cpu is capable to hit of clocks on air cooling. But be warned temps is not so nice. If you cant handle to se an I7 CPU under great pain, look away now 

At the end of last week i had the cpu clokket to 4.62 GHz and by no later than yesterday i had it for a short run at 4.7 GHz but at a risky Vcore of 1.5 volts. only stress tested CPU at 4.62 GHz cause at 4.7 it would properly explode from the heat . *This CPU is not delidded.*

But 4.7 GHz with an I7 980X that still have all cores and HT on and only air cooling is in my mind a great result. Remember This CPU is the first 6 core desktop CPU from intel and at stock only runs 3.33 GHz (turbo all core 3.47 GHz) and then thinking of my I7 920 where at the melting point already at 4.4 GHz, this is a pretty great result im my mind. My expectations to this 6-7 year old CPU has been more than liftet. If i cut hit 4.4 GHz i would had been happy but it just mashed that and blow me away by how well this cpu can clock. This CPU where indeed back then an extreme CPU and Im am still shaking from it.... To make it even more crazy i have seen one of these old chips hit 5 GHz still with all core and HT active but that had water cooling to help and got Vcore close to 1.6 volts.

Temp at stress test 4.62 GHz. First screenshot has Ilde temp and second screen is the load temp.










Some benchmark. CPU clokket at 4.62 or 4.7 GHz.


















Edit: Here is that 5 GHz I7 980X i talked about. It where a friend of mine that had that CPU back in the days then X58 still where the shit to get if you wanted to have the bedst of the bedst.






I would asume my own CPU cut hit that aswell if i had the cooling for it. X58 CPU's is not the newest or fastes any more but boy they can overclock


----------



## peche (Feb 15, 2017)

Tomgang said:


> I would asume my own CPU cut hit that aswell if i had the cooling for it. X58 CPU's is not the newest or fastes any more but boy they can overclock


try at least AIO's ... they perform great and could improve your numbers fella, also some Custom watercooling parts are pretty affordable and they are on every Sell / Buy forums!

i do understand how proud you feel with your brave soldier, i have a 870 and some 860's lying around the office serving me like beasts! 

Regards,


----------



## FireFox (Feb 15, 2017)

Send it to me for a few days and i will Waterchiller it


----------



## Tomgang (Feb 15, 2017)

peche said:


> try at least AIO's ... they perform great and could improve your numbers fella, also some Custom watercooling parts are pretty affordable and they are on every Sell / Buy forums!
> 
> i do understand how proud you feel with your brave soldier, i have a 870 and some 860's lying around the office serving me like beasts!
> 
> Regards,



I think if i take the jump to water cooling, It will be custom water. But if i choose an AIO it maybe would be this one. But i would have to find another cooling head for it cause it dosent looks like it has LGA 1366 socket support out of the box:

http://www.swiftech.com/h220x2prestige.aspx



Knoxx29 said:


> Send it to me for a few days and i will Waterchiller it



No thanks. Im keeping this CPU for my self


----------



## FireFox (Feb 15, 2017)

Tomgang said:


> No thanks. Im keeping this CPU for my self



I never said give it to me, i said send it to me




Tomgang said:


> I think if i take the jump to water cooling, It will be custom water. But if i choose an AIO it maybe would be this one. But i would have to find another cooling head for it cause it dosent looks like it has LGA 1366 socket support out of the box:



For 1.40V and above i prefer water cooling


----------



## Tomgang (Feb 15, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> I never said give it to me, i said send it to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know you say ditten give it to me. But what shut i so do mean while, i mean what cpu shut i use ( i cant live with out my I7 )?

Use this old crap maybe . No thanks, slow as fuck.






About water cooling. I agreed. But this CPU shut in long terms not be opperate above 1.375 volts any way. Atleast not according to intel specification. For daily use i run it at 4.3 GHz at 1.35 vcore. It still score just over 18000 in firestrike.


----------



## peche (Feb 15, 2017)

Tomgang said:


> I think if i take the jump to water cooling, It will be custom water. But if i choose an AIO it maybe would be this one. But i would have to find another cooling head for it cause it dosent looks like it has LGA 1366 socket support out of the box:
> 
> http://www.swiftech.com/h220x2prestige.aspx


well i like small AIO watercoolers since they perform great, i have installed several ones and also most of them on OC'ed AMD FX builds according client budget,  that swiftech unit its a beast!


----------



## Tomgang (Feb 15, 2017)

peche said:


> well i like small AIO watercoolers since they perform great, i have installed several ones and also most of them on OC'ed AMD FX builds according client budget,  that swiftech unit its a beast!



Yeah i have gotten a good eye on swiftech and if i take an AIO. I will atleast have one with 240 MM radiator. I dont think one with 120 MM radiator can do what i want from it: clock the crap out of my CPU an keep core temp ax max 70 C.
70 C is where i have set the max temp for 24/7 use and it looks to be a good spot. That i7 920 i had before i dit the same with and ran 4 years stray at 4 GHz+ and it still works perfect to day just with a new owner. I had it from new and the first 4 years it where fast enough stock. I had it for total of almost 8 years.


----------



## peche (Feb 15, 2017)

Tomgang said:


> Yeah i have gotten a good eye on swiftech and if i take an AIO. I will atleast have one with 240 MM radiator. I dont think one with 120 MM radiator can do what i want from it: clock the crap out of my CPU an keep core temp ax max 70 C.
> 70 C is where i have set the max temp for 24/7 use and it looks to be a good spot. That i7 920 i had before i dit the same with and ran 4 years stray at 4 GHz+ and it still works perfect to day just with a new owner. I had it from new and the first 4 years it where fast enough stock. I had it for total of almost 8 years.


well, you might be wrong dude, my Tt Water 3.0 Pro have a 50mm thick single 120mm rad, works flawless... also was excellent taking a FX 9350 at 5.0 GHZ... for single use everyday and gaming, on my next door fella build... also i friend have a Corsair h80i with his i5 2500K @ 4.7 and .141v....  so make your numbers there, they perform pretty well and right now they are pretty much affordable if you seek wisely!

Regards,


----------



## Aenra (Feb 16, 2017)

(have i posted here?)

Fellow i7 owner reporting. Won't upload any bench pics as i don't do benchmarks, but happy to say hello to everyone 

Will take some time and read the thread, bound to be some info that could come in handy; changed mobo, so will be doing the OC again from scratch, lol
Sincerely hoping the CPU can pass the same tests under the exact same voltages, just cannot be asked undergoing test after test after test again. And you know how it goes, the closer you get, the more hours it takes to fail.. and  yet more hours.. days.. very exciting stuff!! (not..)

Anyway, lol, helloes.


----------



## peche (Feb 16, 2017)

Aenra said:


> (have i posted here?)
> 
> Fellow i7 owner reporting. Won't upload any bench pics as i don't do benchmarks, but happy to say hello to everyone
> 
> ...


welcome! hope you will share and have great time here! feel free to post and comment !

Regards,


----------



## Aenra (Mar 20, 2017)

O.K., after all this time, like the saying goes, it's probably here to stay, lol (had not forgotten, just wanted to be sure). So i guess i can now post them: 

4501 MHz (36x on a 125 strap@100,3 all cores active and locked together), 3251 MHz uncore, 3251 MHz 14-14-14-34-374 @1T RAM (32 gigs)

VRIN (input): 1,950
LLC: Extreme
VRM, max output, throttling, C states, blah blah, all at Extreme or OFF, respectively
Turbo: OFF
Hyper Threading: Enabled
VCORE: 1,367
RING (cache): 1,250
SA: + 0,350
VCCIO: 1.150
DRAM Voltage: 1,44
DRAM Training Voltage: 1,44

Wasn't so lucky on the IMC, won't even boot at 3375 uncore, not even with 1,300 cache voltage, which is (personally) the highest i was willing to risk. This mobo has extra voltage settings that supposedly help with cache, but at such high values, i opted for the safer route and refrained from touching those too; ain't worth it for uncore. And as you can judge by my SA values, same thing with the RAM, 3375 was out of the question, lol.
(am still not sure how it goes with RAM testing to be honest.. with the freq and timings as above, i have had zero errors on the latest UEFI Memtest Pro running for a full day at the default voltage of 1,35V. The reason it's up to 1,44V is because lower than that it would fail Aida, Prime, or both.)

Temps-wise? It's a tight space, loads of equipment, so gets hot pretty quick, on top of which, it tends to be hawt down here. So that under consideration, depending on the weather, core temp idles range from 24 - 32ish. They were at 19 before SA and DRAM voltage bumping. Highest i've seen the RAMs go is 31C and that was during an Aida stress test. The usually sensitive mobo areas sit around 35C. Both RAMs and mobo are passively cooled. I think it's O.K., though i'd have liked it cooler, am worried about the summer.

The above on my lovely GA X99 Designare EX mobo. On the previous shitty Asus one, it couldn't even boot with these values, lol.. it --started-- booting at a VCORE of 1,45. Booting, not stable, it could just boot.
The powah (11!!1!) of Asus folks. Amazing brand. More so considering it cost 200bucks more than my current Gigabyte one 

(edit: i call them as i see them. Before the fanboys swarm me, this is the third platform i've had the opportunity to compare Asus to other brands. This is the third time, in a row, the results spoke for themselves. So yes, shitty brand far as i'm concerned. Sorry)


----------



## FireFox (Mar 20, 2017)

Really @Aenra Noctuas NF-A14 PPC-3000?

What are you trying to cool, i have 6 of them but the 2000rpm version, i set it up as DC in the bios and they run constantly at 1200rpm

Note: Great fans, expensive one


----------



## Aenra (Mar 20, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> What are you trying to cool



Eeeeverything!


----------



## FireFox (Mar 20, 2017)

Aenra said:


> Eeeeverything!


But they are noisy


----------



## Aenra (Mar 20, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> But they are noisy



Yeah, but i'm all out of chewing gum.
(what is it with movies and me today. Sorry)

It's always a choice, between noise and heat. Personally, less noise is something that i see as a welcome bonus, not a priority. And judging by my current idles, i think i chose right 

edit: plus, they piss her off to no end, lol. Will admit to some satisfaction out of that.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 20, 2017)

Aenra said:


> they piss her off to no end,




I prefer noisy fans instead silent ones, i need to hear the fans spinning otherwise i am not happy


----------



## Mussels (Mar 20, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> I prefer noisy fans instead silent ones, i need to hear the fans spinning otherwise i am not happy



We can get you noisy people together and have a helicopter buildoff over an active volcano and fix that problem for you...


----------



## Aenra (Mar 20, 2017)

Mussels said:


> We can get you noisy people together and have a helicopter buildoff over an active volcano and fix that problem for you...



Have you ever been to a Motorhead concert Mussels?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 20, 2017)

Aenra said:


> Have you ever been to a Motorhead concert Mussels?



There were no survivors.


----------



## RealNeil (Mar 23, 2017)

Noctua Fans are the shit.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 23, 2017)

RealNeil said:


> Noctua Fans are the shit.
> 
> View attachment 85402


Only the 140mm round ones that fit the 120mm holes


----------



## RealNeil (Mar 23, 2017)

All of mine are 140mm except the one on the bottom.


----------



## peche (Mar 23, 2017)

i hate that vomit color noctua's have... 
@RealNeil that cable management says "Kill us ...Kill us all"

Regards,


----------



## RealNeil (Mar 23, 2017)

I agree about the cable management being terrible. 
This system is not long for this case, so everyone's gonna have to suck it up until I move it to a permanent home.

The two RX480's will not stay with this 6700K, they're earmarked for the 1700X box that I'll build in a few weeks.


----------



## Aenra (Mar 24, 2017)

peche said:


> i hate that vomit color noctua's have



Nope. Few bucks extra and you net both better performance and a more 'neutral' coloring


----------



## peche (Mar 24, 2017)

i


RealNeil said:


> I agree about the cable management being terrible.
> This system is not long for this case, so everyone's gonna have to suck it up until I move it to a permanent home.


 love doing cable management, the moar complicated, the moar i do enjoy !



Aenra said:


> Nope. Few bucks extra and you net both better performance and a more 'neutral' coloring


neutral is black for me, all black, 

Regards,


----------



## Aenra (Mar 24, 2017)

To each their own, but if a brown lil triangle, on a fan's edges alone, with said fan mounted somewhere_ inside_ your PC is still an issue?

Your problem lies elsewhere friend 
Though as stated, to each their own. We thankfully have enough variety to suite everyone.


----------



## RealNeil (Mar 25, 2017)

Noctua's beauty lies in their functionality. I don't give a crap what they look like.

If they were pink and a buck less each, I'd buy them! LOL!


----------



## HaKN ! (Mar 25, 2017)

I7-920 4.2
I7-2600k 5.1
I7-3770   4.1
I7-3770k 4.6
I7-4770k 4.5 delidded
I7-4790k 4.7
I7-5820k 4.5
I7-6700k 4.6
I7-7700k 5.1

That is my i7 collection so far.
AS for people who wonder why so many switches - its my hobby and i love it


----------



## ensabrenoir (Mar 25, 2017)

...Currently on a 6800k and loving it.


----------



## Damocles (Mar 25, 2017)

I have an i7 4790 (non K) which boosts to 4.0GHz. Do you think I should start saving for a new CPU or is this good enough. 

My GPU is GTX 1080.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 26, 2017)

Damocles said:


> I have an i7 4790 (non K) which boosts to 4.0GHz. Do you think I should start saving for a new CPU or is this good enough.
> 
> My GPU is GTX 1080.



its good enough, make sure you pair fast ram with it to feed the GPU - i saw some gains going from 1600 to 2400 (i think the sweet spot was 1866-2133, at 4.5GHz)


----------



## peche (Mar 27, 2017)

HaKN ! said:


> I7-920 4.2
> I7-2600k 5.1
> I7-3770 4.1
> I7-3770k 4.6
> ...


pretty interesting, which is the one you liked the most, dunno, your loved one!




Damocles said:


> I have an i7 4790 (non K) which boosts to 4.0GHz. Do you think I should start saving for a new CPU or is this good enough.
> 
> My GPU is GTX 1080.


hold on with that devils C chip, still plenty horse power to ride you and your games!
upgrade and bring photos 


Regards,


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Mar 28, 2017)

I own an i7 7700K 4.8Ghz @ 1.3v


----------



## peche (Mar 28, 2017)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> I own an i7 7700K 4.8Ghz @ 1.3v


Welcome! enjoy, share and obviously have fun here!
Does that Kaby Lake i7 its your first one?

Regards,


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Mar 28, 2017)

peche said:


> Welcome! enjoy, share and obviously have fun here!
> Does that Kaby Lake i7 its your first one?
> 
> Regards,


Thank you and yes it is my first i7


----------



## peche (Mar 28, 2017)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> Thank you and yes it is my first i7


Great! welcome to the most happiest crew in the world, Core i7 owners club 
Feel free to share and take a part here! im glad you just chose an i7! you wont regret about that! be sure!


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 28, 2017)

peche said:


> Great! welcome to the most happiest crew in the world, Core i7 owners club



sorry but thats the Xeon X56**Westmere  owners with their magnificent overclocks


----------



## peche (Mar 28, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> sorry but thats the Xeon X56**Westmere owners with their magnificent overclocks


----------



## HaKN ! (Mar 30, 2017)

peche said:


> pretty interesting, which is the one you liked the most, dunno, your loved one!
> 
> 
> Regards,



Tbh, my favorit was the i7-2600k because of the insane headroom i had with it , i pushed it to 5,2 but wasnt stable. Sold it as a "Golden chip"


----------



## RealNeil (Mar 30, 2017)

Just got another i7 setup. This one's a 6700K.
Gigabyte Z170X Gaming 6 Mainboard
32GB DDR4-3200MHz. GSKill RipJaws-V (4-8GB)
Kraken X41 CPU Cooler
2X 8GB Gigabyte RX480 G1 Gaming GPUs
Corsair RM1000 Gold PSU
500GB M.2 Drive for the OS
250GB M.2 Drive for Steam Games
4TB Spinner for other storage.







HaKN ! said:


> Tbh, my favorit was the i7-2600k because of the insane headroom i had with it , i pushed it to 5,2 but wasnt stable. Sold it as a "Golden chip"



I really liked my 2600K too but this 6700K is ~very~ civilized.


----------



## peche (Mar 31, 2017)

HaKN ! said:


> Tbh, my favorit was the i7-2600k because of the insane headroom i had with it , i pushed it to 5,2 but wasnt stable. Sold it as a "Golden chip"


i have seen several 2700K getting epic clocks, they are beasts for OC



RealNeil said:


> Just got another i7 setup. This one's a 6700K.
> Gigabyte Z170X Gaming 6 Mainboard
> 32GB DDR4-3200MHz. GSKill RipJaws-V (4-8GB)
> Kraken X41 CPU Cooler
> ...


nice setup! pretty nice, enjoy 



RealNeil said:


> I really liked my 2600K too but this 6700K is ~very~ civilized.


about to upgrade ... still wanting to see some clocks...

Regards,


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 6, 2017)

RealNeil said:


> Noctua Fans are the shit.
> 
> View attachment 85402


If you want a complete sleeved cable management kit that fits that psu PM me... I have an untouched kit id sell ya..


----------



## schuelertomas (Apr 6, 2017)

hej guys, new to this site. 3930k @ 4,3 Ghz here. Have my old fellow for 5-6 years now and REALLY would love to Switch now to something newer but cant somehow justifie it because of the low Margen of powergain.

i guess the 6850k is the comparable new CPU to mine? how much faster would the Thing be if i clocked it to 4,3 Ghz as is mine?


i guess waiting for skylake-x or coffeelake 6 core is what i do though...


----------



## Mussels (Apr 6, 2017)

schuelertomas said:


> hej guys, new to this site. 3930k @ 4,3 Ghz here. Have my old fellow for 5-6 years now and REALLY would love to Switch now to something newer but cant somehow justifie it because of the low Margen of powergain.
> 
> i guess the 6850k is the comparable new CPU to mine? how much faster would the Thing be if i clocked it to 4,3 Ghz as is mine?
> 
> ...




basically, the current hardware has the same performance at lower wattage. anything from 3rd gen onwards (with 1866 or faster DDR3) can keep up - save your money, spend it on SSD's/GPU's and wait.


----------



## schuelertomas (Apr 6, 2017)

Mussels said:


> basically, the current hardware has the same performance at lower wattage. anything from 3rd gen onwards (with 1866 or faster DDR3) can keep up - save your money, spend it on SSD's/GPU's and wait.



i somehwere have read that my CPU is marked at 130 watts where the new x-cpus are marked as 140 watts. i know that doesnt Show the whole Picture, so do you have any numbers by Chance how "much" lower wattage i can expect?

thx in advance!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 6, 2017)

schuelertomas said:


> i somehwere have read that my CPU is marked at 130 watts where the new x-cpus are marked as 140 watts. i know that doesnt Show the whole Picture, so do you have any numbers by Chance how "much" lower wattage i can expect?
> 
> thx in advance!



you just answered your own question, with those specific models its a 10W difference at load.
Might be better at idle, but for lower idle to make a difference you need the rest of your system to measure up as well (no mech drives, good GPU with low power idle state, single monitor setup, etc)


----------



## schuelertomas (Apr 6, 2017)

Mussels said:


> you just answered your own question, with those specific models its a 10W difference at load.
> Might be better at idle, but for lower idle to make a difference you need the rest of your system to measure up as well (no mech drives, good GPU with low power idle state, single monitor setup, etc)



wait. MY old System has the 10 watts lower, not the new ones... thats the opposite of what you (rightfully) claimed. understand the confussion?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 6, 2017)

schuelertomas said:


> wait. MY old System has the 10 watts lower, not the new ones... thats the opposite of what you (rightfully) claimed. understand the confussion?



i made a general claim about the generations, and you named two specific examples that contradict it.

In general, the new ones will use less wattage - but if you compare a 130W TDP chip vs a 130W TDP chip, of course they're going to be the same.


----------



## peche (Apr 6, 2017)

Mussels said:


> basically, the current hardware has the same performance at lower wattage. anything from 3rd gen onwards (with 1866 or faster DDR3) can keep up - save your money, spend it on SSD's/GPU's and wait.


wise....



schuelertomas said:


> wait. MY old System has the 10 watts lower, not the new ones... thats the opposite of what you (rightfully) claimed. understand the confussion?


Please fill Sys specs, i guess no body here knows you hardware...


----------



## RealNeil (Apr 6, 2017)

schuelertomas said:


> hej guys, new to this site. 3930k @ 4,3 Ghz here. Have my old fellow for 5-6 years now and REALLY would love to Switch now to something newer but cant somehow justifie it because of the low Margen of powergain.



I've never owned the 3930K before, but I do have a 6850K here. It's wicked-fast and rock-solid too.

Alas, you haven't filled out your system specs, so we can only guess at what you're running. It's hard to give you the best advice if we're working with incomplete info.

But if it is 5-6 years old, getting new will net you better power handling, newer features that are compatible with today's newer software, and that's worth it to have.
Your PSU (I'm assuming) is older and will need replacing. As someone else said, new M.2 and SSD drives use far less power and give you outstanding performance. 
Newer Video cards are using much less power as well. so power saving ~is~ in the cards if you jump now.

It's not all about the CPU's power limit. Everything combines to make it work better and faster.
Another thing to consider is that if you are one of those who still uses Win-7 as your OS, Microsoft is limiting software updates for Win-7 on the newest hardware.
So if you want to continue to get updates for Win-7, (if you're even using that OS) the very newest tech will disallow it.

Maybe this will help you to justify an upgrade.


----------



## peche (Apr 6, 2017)

have a beer @RealNeil, great help there lad!

Thanks,


----------



## schuelertomas (Apr 7, 2017)

alright, filled the whole Thing out. my System is pretty new. PSU and all are up to date. graphiccards will be my next update. struggling right now between 1080, 1080 ti or wait for the 1180 end of year...  cause whats my realistic next Goal? get a nice 32, 4k Monitor with gsync and min. 90 herz. neither the 1080 nor the 1080 ti can supply something like that sufficiently so i might as well wait till end of the year when there will be nicer Monitors and graphics...

back to the processor: i am Aware that i gain Access to newer Technologies like DDR4 etc. with an Switch to the 6850k. Also the IPC will be higher. in my mind the gap is just still not big enough as i cant recall one single game that my 6 cores at 4,3Ghz couldnt handle well (watchdogs 2 maybe?) and i purly use my Baby for gaming.

another question: i know that you can watch 4k Content on netflix only if you have an new kaby lake processor. do you think/ know if that will also be possible with the coming skylake-x processors? cause technically skylake cant, but they had one more year to implemend it and it is really sth. i would love to use.


----------



## peche (Apr 7, 2017)

schuelertomas said:


> alright, filled the whole Thing out. my System is pretty new. PSU and all are up to date. graphiccards will be my next update. struggling right now between 1080, 1080 ti or wait for the 1180 end of year... cause whats my realistic next Goal? get a nice 32, 4k Monitor with gsync and min. 90 herz. neither the 1080 nor the 1080 ti can supply something like that sufficiently so i might as well wait till end of the year when there will be nicer Monitors and graphics...


well, i see that unnecessary,  your GTX 980ti could be solid enough for another 2 generations maybe, i guess you play  @ 1080Res, or 1440, for what the card still has plenty horse powers, i guess improving cooling, case or some aesthetics on the rig will be wise than getting a video card that costs a pretty penny .. 



schuelertomas said:


> back to the processor: i am Aware that i gain Access to newer Technologies like DDR4 etc. with an Switch to the 6850k. Also the IPC will be higher. in my mind the gap is just still not big enough as i cant recall one single game that my 6 cores at 4,3Ghz couldn't handle well (watchdogs 2 maybe?) and i purly use my Baby for gaming.


senseless, your ram still fine, processor and board, the difference or notable improve when upgrading will be less than 30% for moar than $600, no thanks, also for gaming moar than 4C and 4T are useless, now days most games just use 4 cores, sometimes  HT its not used at all, so senseless upgrade...and you have plenty ram,16GB its the sweet spot, 32GB its a waste for me,


----------



## RealNeil (Apr 7, 2017)

Nice specs on your system. 
If I were you and wanted more Graphics power, I buy another GPU like the one you already have. 
SLI 980Ti cards work great for me. Then, if they start selling single cards that will do 4K correctly, jump on that.


----------



## schuelertomas (Apr 8, 2017)

peche said:


> well, i see that unnecessary,  your GTX 980ti could be solid enough for another 2 generations maybe, i guess you play  @ 1080Res, or 1440, for what the card still has plenty horse powers, i guess improving cooling, case or some aesthetics on the rig will be wise than getting a video card that costs a pretty penny ..
> 
> 
> senseless, your ram still fine, processor and board, the difference or notable improve when upgrading will be less than 30% for moar than $600, no thanks, also for gaming moar than 4C and 4T are useless, now days most games just use 4 cores, sometimes  HT its not used at all, so senseless upgrade...and you have plenty ram,16GB its the sweet spot, 32GB its a waste for me,



- my Monitor specs are also in there ;-) it is WQHD, and my 980 ti is already too weak for most new games to reach 60 FPS. So i would humbly disagree that it is enough. let alone 2 more Generations. although it is easy to see that this depends strongly on personal preferance and how far you are willing to push those sliders into the left direction ( i am not ;-))

- agree on the RAM and processor. mostly. disagree that games don t Support more then 4 cores and more are therefore useless. we can see in newer games an almoust fantastic scaling. just check out watchdogs 2 or the very popular battlefield 1 or for the latest game mass effect: Andromeda...

in my eyes it Comes down to this: will you have Trouble with 4c in the near future? NO.
will you benefit from more cores in the near future: YES.

also, Keep in mind that you probably will stick with your CPU for a Long time, as we see now there is really no or almoust no movement in the cpu development and therefore you should look ahead for more then a few years. more cores surly wont hurt.

sorry for the funny Auto correct, it changes letters into capital randomly :-(


----------



## schuelertomas (Apr 8, 2017)

RealNeil said:


> Nice specs on your system.
> If I were you and wanted more Graphics power, I buy another GPU like the one you already have.
> SLI 980Ti cards work great for me. Then, if they start selling single cards that will do 4K correctly, jump on that.



not going into SLI. heard horrible Things about Micro stutter. also more and more developers seem to shit on SLI configurations. and i dont have the energy to hunt down proper configs and Workarounds for every single game :-( but i am happy that it works well for you!


----------



## RealNeil (Apr 8, 2017)

No problems here with both SLI ~and~ Crossfire.

I ~did~ have issues with Crossfire one time. 
It turned out that my SilverStone Tundra TD-02 AIO CPU cooler had leaked fluid onto one of my brand new Sapphire Radeon R9-390X 8GB NITRO GPUs.
It took out the top card.

I've since bought two RX480 8GB Gigabyte Gaming G1 cards and they're working better/faster than the Sapphire cards did when they were brand new.


----------



## Aenra (Apr 10, 2017)

Just to say that with a new bios, an updated Aida and starting from scratch (plus my apparently being real effing stupid the first time around, lol), my voltages are a LOT lower. Cannot edit the previous post, but when it's all set and stable i'll make mention.
So basically, /i'm with stupid


----------



## peche (Apr 10, 2017)

for several reasons like the res and hardware i have, also consumption and performance over price makes me skip SLi configurations, if i move on from 1080p where i am pretty happy, will be for  1440, where a single solid card could handle, so SLi its not an option for me, it does look nice, but is not on my list, 

will use the money i'll use on SLi going to a full custom waterloop!

Regards,


----------



## Mussels (Apr 11, 2017)

SLI was a waste of money for me, because games with official SLI support suddenly removed it without warning - or it was just broken (some had boosts in the in game benchmarks, but negative performance in game. was awesome)

Starcraft II has an official SLI profile that runs single GPU. awesome. Worked in the past, but when the latest expansion came out Nv just disabled SLI rather than fix a flickering issue.
Crossfire was more or less similar - most of my issues there was the genius idea to crossfire 2x 300W cards - the heat was a bit much.


----------



## schuelertomas (Apr 11, 2017)

peche said:


> for several reasons like the res and hardware i have, also consumption and performance over price makes me skip SLi configurations, if i move on from 1080p where i am pretty happy, will be for  1440, where a single solid card could handle, so SLi its not an option for me, it does look nice, but is not on my list,
> 
> will use the money i'll use on SLi going to a full custom waterloop!
> 
> Regards,



i can wholeheartly recommend 1444 to you. the games, sure, look FANTASTIC. suddenly everything is so crisp! but what most People dont even mention is how much better websurfing and/ or reading becomes because the letters now look much cleaner? and are so much easier on the eyes.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 11, 2017)

schuelertomas said:


> i can wholeheartly recommend 1444 to you. the games, sure, look FANTASTIC. suddenly everything is so crisp! but what most People dont even mention is how much better websurfing and/ or reading becomes because the letters now look much cleaner? and are so much easier on the eyes.



its things like scrolling text in a browser that show it off the best.


----------



## schuelertomas (Apr 11, 2017)

Mussels said:


> its things like scrolling text in a browser that show it off the best.



isnt framerate aka Hz the important factor for Scrolling?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 11, 2017)

schuelertomas said:


> isnt framerate aka Hz the important factor for Scrolling?



i misread 1440 as 144 and thought he was talking about refresh rate - lets just say that both improve web browsing, and dont tease the over-worked moderator.


----------



## schuelertomas (Apr 11, 2017)

Mussels said:


> i misread 1440 as 144 and thought he was talking about refresh rate - lets just say that both improve web browsing, and dont tease the over-worked moderator.


 100% agree


----------



## peche (Apr 11, 2017)

schuelertomas said:


> i can wholeheartly recommend 1444 to you. the games, sure, look FANTASTIC. suddenly everything is so crisp! but what most People dont even mention is how much better websurfing and/ or reading becomes because the letters now look much cleaner? and are so much easier on the eyes.


have some ideas on mind that have been taking my peace out, ill like to upgrade screens, but still cannot get final solution cuz my left side demon told me 3 x 1080p displays, the angel on my right side told me about 1440 single display ... 




......  so, still making my mind, seems im stuck on that dilemma,  

Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 23, 2017)

Are there any settings I could change in the BIOS related to running this CPU at lowest temps @ stock?  (CPU settings now are default)
Asus Z170 Pro Gaming.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 23, 2017)

Lower the voltage. But what is it under a load? 52c ? Your leaving it stock for a while right?  Looks fine


----------



## RealNeil (Dec 23, 2017)

Looks fine to me too.  Here is my 7700K @ 4800MHz. This is while using a 240mm Thermaltake Water 3.0 AIO with two fans pushing air through and out the top.
Looking at my temps, yours seem to be in line with mine at a lesser clock speed.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 23, 2017)

Jetster said:


> Lower the voltage. But what is it under a load? 52c ? Your leaving it stock for a while right?  Looks fine



Highest I have seen sofar was around 60C core temps. Have been playing some GTA V and did some short AIDA CPU stress tests (_not_ FPU) .
I'm using a CM212 cooler + 1 scythe fan at around 1100rpm.

@Jetster @RealNeil this is the voltage under (light)load, didn't check voltage with GTA V but should be about the same? (1.25V)
I know it's not FPU or other stress testing , I'm using a budget cooler... I may buy a better cooler sometime next year, AIR.


----------



## Enterprise24 (Jan 17, 2018)

This should be a worthy upgrade from i5-6500 @ 5Ghz.


----------



## peche (Jan 17, 2018)

Enterprise24 said:


> This should be a worthy upgrade from i5-6500 @ 5Ghz.


Welcome to i7 owners club, since you got plenty power over there, any plan for that beast!? 
also seems your i5 is a brave one, gonna sell it?

Regards,


----------



## Enterprise24 (Jan 17, 2018)

peche said:


> Welcome to i7 owners club, since you got plenty power over there, any plan for that beast!?
> also seems your i5 is a brave one, gonna sell it?
> 
> Regards,



The system is just for gaming alone hahaha.
i5 was already sold to someone in my country.


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jan 17, 2018)

Here's a post I did over in [H] for my stable 5.0, all cores on an asus board, not delidded:

https://hardforum.com/threads/my-87...is-it-pretty-average.1951296/#post-1043420173

XMP for DDR3200 2 x 16GB, selected "No" on doing ALL adjustments, just loaded the profile.
AVX Negative offset 2 (Though I could likely raise this, or seemingly remove it back to 0)
Sync All Cores
50
LLC 5 (I am waffling between 5 and 6. At 5 with 1.31, I drop to 1.296 under load which runs fine. Then at 6 with 1.30, I move up to 1.32 under load, so a little bit of an over shoot with some small heat increase. If 5 proves unstable, I will drop vcore to 1.30 and use 6 since that was 6 hours OCCT with AVX stable).
Long Duration PPL - 4095
Short Duration PPL - 4095
IA AC Load Line - 0.01 (These are what I needed to tame my 1.5 overshoot when booting into desktop)
IA DC Load Line - 0.01 (These are what I needed to tame my 1.5 overshoot when booting into desktop)
CPU Core/Cache Current Limit - 255.50
Core voltage - Adaptive
Eventual Turbo Voltage - 1.31 with LLC 5 (1.30 with LLC 6)

EDIT: Cooling is an Aquacomputer block with an ek ddc bay/res and 240 rad.


----------



## peche (Jan 17, 2018)

Enterprise24 said:


> The system is just for gaming alone hahaha.
> i5 was already sold to someone in my country.


any Oc plans? delid or any evil plan?
im wondering if i should uprad to any recent or marginally newer setup, the prices in my country are making me still with i have!

Regards.



Cybrnook2002 said:


> Here's a post I did over in [H] for my stable 5.0, all cores on an asus board, not delidded:
> 
> https://hardforum.com/threads/my-87...is-it-pretty-average.1951296/#post-1043420173
> 
> ...


well, results are amazing, welcome aboard to the club!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 18, 2018)

havent posted here for a while but i moved from my 3770k to a 4770k (as well as my ryzen) and the delid tool is on the way from ebay

planning to disable HT and get 4.6+, main PC is for 4k 60 and secondary is for 1440p 110, so the systems are optimised for their screens (stable performance vs max FPS)


----------



## Enterprise24 (Jan 18, 2018)

peche said:


> any Oc plans? delid or any evil plan?
> im wondering if i should uprad to any recent or marginally newer setup, the prices in my country are making me still with i have!
> 
> Regards.



I will delid with razor method as always. Hope for 5.2 24/7 and 5.4 for fun.

I think your 3770 paired with 980 is still fine. I upgrade because I felt that 4 threads is simply not enough for modern games even with highly overclock. Totalwar Attila instantly saw nearly double fps in campaign map with 8700K stock (from 30 ish to 50 ish). Aven Colony (space city construction) never saw stuttering with high populations anymore.


----------



## Enterprise24 (Jan 19, 2018)

A bit less than expect hahaha. Hope for 5.2 but got 5.1 instead. 5.1 need 1.37V but 5.2 I try up to 1.47V but never stable for real world usage so I just give up.

Delid reduce temp by 14C average on all cores.

Below test with 25C ambient temp.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 20, 2018)

Did some slight OC'ing. @ 4.4GHz  all cores.
CPU Voltage @ Adaptive.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 24, 2018)

I'm in, this was a prime run hence the temps, could probably drop voltage down a bit as she will do 4.6 on this voltage but only go up to that on the rare occasion that I bench as she starts getting a little toasty.


----------



## RealNeil (Mar 25, 2018)

Was going to delid this 6700K CPU. Thought some more about it and decided to just leave it alone.


----------



## Jetster (Mar 25, 2018)

Nice temps


----------



## Bones (Mar 25, 2018)

Did this build after winning the CPU in the HWbot Country Cup this past year.
Grabbed a board that was in need of repair (Pins of course) fixed it and it's working, the board was much cheaper this way but had to be picky about what I took a chance on and it paid off. 

All total I probrably have less than half of what it would have cost me if buying all new as I would normally do with the RAM being the most expensive part of it all. Even with that I'm under $225 U.S. with this one so there isn't anything to complain about. 
CPU has been delidded and on air with this one, did a run of X265 using the 4K setting as shown to see what temps it reached as set to run.


----------



## STIG_ZA (Apr 7, 2018)

Some updates to my rig

Since ive had it ive upgraded some parts to:
Zotac gtx1080ti amp extreme core edition (with thermal pad mod), boosts to around 2038Mhz in games
Samsung 960 evo 500gb, 750 evo 500gb, 256gb corsair force lx,  Seagate 4tb
replaced all fans with Corsair ML140 pro blue


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 7, 2018)

I've switched to team blue.  An 8700k to be exact.

Don't take this as any kind of switch of loyalties...  I have none and am only a crazy little frog who can't hold on to hardware for more than a couple months.


----------



## RealNeil (Apr 7, 2018)

You gettin' froggy with the boys in Red? LOL!

I just built a Hexa-Core Ryzen 1600X for my wife last week. She loves it too.
I traded some R9-290X GPUs for the ASUS MoBo, CPU, Wraith-Max RGB Cooler, and the PSU. I had everything else to do the build on the shelf.

I still have a Ryzen 1700X on the shelf, but that's for me. Everything else here is Intel-based. If either company want's loyalty, they should buy a dog.
I'll bet that your 8700K is bad-ass!


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 7, 2018)

One of these days, I'll retire the 3930k and the 3820 but, not today. With prices the way they are, I'm really only thinking about the chassis, cooling, and storage. I did cooling first a couple months ago with the h100i v2. I'm thinking the case is next up because the the cooler barely fits in the Antec 1200. I'm debating getting a Corsair D900, going all in with fans and a controller for them, and new SATA cables for everything.


----------



## peche (Apr 9, 2018)

m making my numbers, hope i could get new hardware this december, dunno i feel my 3770 still brave enough sometimes...


----------



## RealNeil (Apr 9, 2018)

STIG_ZA said:


> View attachment 99449View attachment 99450View attachment 99452View attachment 99454View attachment 99456View attachment 99457
> 
> View attachment 99451View attachment 99453View attachment 99455
> 
> Some updates to my rig



I have a blue box too!
i7-7700K, ASRock Z-270 Killer SLI/ac mainboard, 32GB 3200MHz RAM, 250 and 500GB M.2 drives, 750W Gold PSU, and two GTX-1070 G1 Gaming GPUs.


----------



## peche (Apr 10, 2018)

Blue boxes are getting popular again, despite the RGB era!


----------



## Kissamies (May 4, 2018)

Good evening. 

https://valid.x86.fr/p19316

edit: Blue boxes? 










I hate that scratch on my side window..


----------



## peche (May 4, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> Blue boxes?


totally welcome! nice blue box!


----------



## RealNeil (May 4, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> I hate that scratch on my side window..



It still looks good to me.


----------



## Kissamies (May 5, 2018)

You can always overclock more..


----------



## peche (May 7, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> You can always overclock more..


last time i said that fried a core2quad, to much voltage, oh my dumb OC days,


----------



## Kissamies (May 7, 2018)

peche said:


> last time i said that fried a core2quad, to much voltage, oh my dumb OC days,


Well at least 5.1GHz seems to be stable. I need to have fine tuning with BCLK..


----------



## Vayra86 (May 7, 2018)

peche said:


> Blue boxes are getting popular again, despite the RGB era!
> View attachment 99565



I beg to differ  (and my oh my this Iphone SE makes crappy photos)

Inside <- see specs
8700K
GTX 1080
AsRock Fatal1ty Gaming K6
SSD's/HDD's are on the back / bottom 

Oh and that purple thingy slowly moves up and changes color, perfect balance between epeen and not annoying in use


----------



## peche (May 9, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> Well at least 5.1GHz seems to be stable. I need to have fine tuning with BCLK..


5.1 is pretty interesting result, i'll stay there for a while!




Vayra86 said:


> I beg to differ  (and my oh my this Iphone SE makes crappy photos)
> 
> Inside <- see specs
> 8700K
> ...


there is nothing wrong going other schemes, i was just joking about blue boxes! 
also the blue box thing came with some ideas of new case!

Regards,


----------



## RealNeil (May 9, 2018)

I used the term Blue box when I posted this.




But I'm not stuck on blue.


----------



## droopyRO (Jun 6, 2018)

Seven years, i finally got an i7 930 and X58 board(Asus Rampage 2 Extreme). Paired them with a dual channel 2x4GB 2133 kit and a Prolimatech SuperMega with two 1200 rpm fans(don't know the brand).
Got them to 3850Mhz 1.36V. With ROG RealBench it reaches 82-84ºC with idle 45-50ºC. In the only game i got around to run it got to 60-65ºC. I guess they are ok temps for that generation no ? Thanks.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 9, 2018)

No problem with temps. My i7-5820K @ 4.5GHz warms up to about 85C on maximum stress and I am not worried. Kicking with Rampage V Extreme.


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 9, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> No problem with temps. My i7-5820K @ 4.5GHz warms up to about 85C on maximum stress and I am not worried. Kicking with Rampage V Extreme.


How is the 5820K six core working out compared to the more updated generation 7700K you had? Are the extra couple of cores worth the down grade to the prior gen?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 9, 2018)

Still i7 owner here.  I upgraded slightly from 3770k to 4790k.  Perhaps it was the motherboard change out as well, but after a month, I can say it just feels better and snappier.  

Most of my benchmarks also reflect a much better CPU causing improved scores.


----------



## Devon68 (Jun 10, 2018)

Knock knock. Can I enter? 
I dont have a blue box (No LED's in mine), but I got myself an laptop with an i7 7700HQ.


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 10, 2018)

Just joined the i7 club.

Got a lenovo W530 with an i7 3740QM @ 2.70Ghz, 16 GB RAM  (came w/8 and I put the 8GB stick I had in my toshitta) , and I put in a 500GB samsung 850EVO SSD.

haven't done Cinebench on it yet.

Look what speccy thinks it is lol


----------



## droopyRO (Jun 11, 2018)

I7 3770k passive cooled with a Ninja 2, down-clocked to 3.3Ghz and 1.05V, 560 pts. Cinebench R15. 2nd photo(i did replace the thermal paste on that Asus motherboard) a i7 930 overclocked to 4Ghz 1.29V(iirc) 620 points in R15 benchmark.


----------



## Good Guru (Jun 11, 2018)

I just bought a used  i7 4790k looks like it's gonna do 4.8ghz @ around 1.3 volts. Some games are starting to use more threads/cores now.

It is my 3rd haswell my 4770k I did a delid and ran it bare die and ended up bending the cpu substrate then I broke it trying to bend it back.
My second one a i5 4670k was a real dog doing 4.2 @1.3v and 4.4 @1.40 also delided.

I'm afraid I may have to delid the 4790k for 4.8. Although it'd probably be fine under my custom watercooling loop, just playing video games is all I will use it for.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 16, 2018)

biffzinker said:


> How is the 5820K six core working out compared to the more updated generation 7700K you had? Are the extra couple of cores worth the down grade to the prior gen?


Well.. one core is defective, so I'm running with five cores and ten threads. But well, if a game or software uses that fifth core, this feels like it has more horsepower.


----------



## Good Guru (Jun 17, 2018)

peche said:


> last time i said that fried a core2quad, to much voltage, oh my dumb OC days,



I seriously degraded my core2quad when I had a newer cpu on the way, gave the Q9450 2.66GHZ 1.6Vcore and now it will barely work at 3.2 instead of 3.6. I also think I _accidentally_  degraded my 4770k at 1.432vcore.
I'm pretty stoked with my new i7 4790k at 4.8 1.3v


----------



## peche (Jun 18, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> Still i7 owner here.  I upgraded slightly from 3770k to 4790k.  Perhaps it was the motherboard change out as well, but after a month, I can say it just feels better and snappier.
> 
> Most of my benchmarks also reflect a much better CPU causing improved scores.


totally interested on that 3770K !




Good Guru said:


> I seriously degraded my core2quad when I had a newer cpu on the way, gave the Q9450 2.66GHZ 1.6Vcore and now it will barely work at 3.2 instead of 3.6. I also think I _accidentally_  degraded my 4770k at 1.432vcore.
> I'm pretty stoked with my new i7 4790k at 4.8 1.3v


im interested on an unlocked processor now days just for the resale value, i might try to reach 5GHZ again, for some days cuz i probably end up using it stock and giving some numbers up when necessary ...



Devon68 said:


> Knock knock. Can I enter?
> I dont have a blue box (No LED's in mine), but I got myself an laptop with an i7 7700HQ.
> View attachment 102260


You welcome sir!


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jul 14, 2018)

Can I join with this pioneering 1st gen i7? or should I post this in TPU nostalgic hardware club?


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 14, 2018)

Its an I7  >>> That's good enough
I got same processor in a foxcom Board (in the attic)
Heck even a 2 core I7 laptop CPU qualify's   (its still an I7 )


----------



## peche (Jul 16, 2018)

AlwaysHope said:


> Can I join with this pioneering 1st gen i7?


could also be promoted as council or something, i do love older i7's, my daily quad core is that exact processor, take a watch:



this babe almost makes all my dreams come true, or least let me do monkey stuff on internet and office everyday! lolz, 

how much does he have been your best  soldier?



dorsetknob said:


> I got same processor in a foxcom Board (in the attic)


make it crunch for TPU!

Regards,


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 16, 2018)

peche said:


> make it crunch for TPU!


No case   .............and no Space   (1 bed flat )


----------



## peche (Jul 16, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> No case   .............and no Space   (1 bed flat )


give it away! could serve someone pretty well!

Regards,


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jul 17, 2018)

peche said:


> could also be promoted as council or something, i do love older i7's, my daily quad core is that exact processor, take a watch:
> View attachment 103980
> this babe almost makes all my dreams come true, or least let me do monkey stuff on internet and office everyday! lolz,
> 
> ...



Nice!
I ran a quick cpuz bench.... surprised at how competitive 1156  i7 still is @ stock clocks, even with several generations down the line, at least with that test suite...
Currently got it installed under win10 on GA-P55A-UD6, whole setup been in hibernation some 5 yrs already. Still in excellent condition. It's involved with Memtestx86 ram testing atm.

My best soldier? lol... for my current gaming needs atm, AMD is where I am. 
fanboi TRAITOR...


----------



## peche (Jul 17, 2018)

AlwaysHope said:


> Nice!
> I ran a quick cpuz bench.... surprised at how competitive 1156 i7 still is @ stock clocks, even with several generations down the line, at least with that test suite...
> Currently got it installed under win10 on GA-P55A-UD6, whole setup been in hibernation some 5 yrs already. Still in excellent condition. It's involved with Memtestx86 ram testing atm.


they still brave enough, as i said before, my everyday quadcore is an  i7 870, on intel board, SSD, R9 380, Win10 and this babe does work hard and i play harder on it, 



AlwaysHope said:


> My best soldier? lol... for my current gaming needs atm, AMD is where I am.
> fanboi TRAITOR...


i do respect AMD lovers, i dont like AMD processors, but their video cards are decent enough, some of the older ones were brave soldiers, some still standing for several users, 

Regards,


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 17, 2018)

This is pretty sufficient for the foreseeable future, next upgrade is probably not an i7 but a highly clocked i5 with fast DDR4 though. 8600K is faster overall when you use fast memory but I'd like to have 32GB in my next machine, and this is going to cost me an arm and a leg at current prices.


----------



## peche (Jul 17, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> This is pretty sufficient for the foreseeable future, next upgrade is probably not an i7 but a highly clocked i5 with fast DDR4 though. 8600K is faster overall when you use fast memory but I'd like to have 32GB in my next machine, and this is going to cost me an arm and a leg at current prices.


welcome aboard sir, dont be silly, give that i7 a chance, game on, oc and tweak it , enjoy it, 
also any real reason or  specific situation that makes you go to 32GB ram?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 17, 2018)

it's about as tweaked as it can get, runs 4300MHz (20% oc), edram at 2GHz, memory at 2133 9-9-9-27 1T. It's still plenty for gaming. My ram usage usually hovers around 11-14GB when gaming, 16GB is still enough but it's time to think ahead.


----------



## phill (Jul 17, 2018)

I decided to keep hold of my first i7's, but then the collection has increased somewhat over the years..  Most of them I still use as daily PC's for crunching cancer as I've recently bought some new PSU's so I can..  Otherwise, I've kept them for the collection and the hope of one day I'll have enough cash to put PSU's in all of the builds I have here 
So I still have - 

2 x 920 D0s - Both seem decent overclockers, 4.5+Ghz with LinX stress testing   When I last had them working, they where running along at 4.2Ghz @ 1.29vcore 
i7 920 - Not sure if this is a D0 or not, not used it yet as I was given it, not throwing it out or selling it, so it can stay with the collection of X58 hardware and spare Xeon's I have
i7 950 - bought this with one of my Gigabyte X58A-OC boards..  
i7 960 - This came with the first Gigabyte X58A-OC board, turned out the boards CPU socket was knackered and wouldn't post..  Sending it to the USA to get the CPU socket swapped out   I've no idea how good or bad this or the 950 overclocks..  I've a spare PSU around here, when I get the other board back I'll test them both but under water..  
i7 2600k - Ran pretty well for a good year or so before I upgraded to a CPU I've only recently started using again after 2.5 years of owning it..  Runs at stock to crunch, used to run at 4.2Ghz to 4.8Ghz
i7 4770k - Apparently a cherry picked CPU from my overclocking days, 5Ghz @ 1.2vcore.  Delidded and runs well.  Will run at stock to crunch, but would probably get it to run around the same speeds as the 2600k if I'm honest..
i7 6700k - Bought this with an Z170 OCF for a bit over £200 all boxed, couldn't say no.  Just runs at stock for cancer crunching.  Not sure if it's a good overclocker as I've not really tried it! 
i7 5820k - I've had a couple of these, never had the 5930k tho, but the i7 5960X stopped me buying them as from the 920 D0 days, I wanted to upgrade to an 8 core monster for gaming..  When I was offered the CPU below, I couldn't say no.... 
i7 5960X - Cherry picked CPU from my benching days again and hardly used it as mentioned..  Bad things happening at the time, bought it and then had no cash to finish the build together (something over the top really)  At the moment it's ticking over at 1.15vcore @ 4.5Ghz perfectly stable, but will do 5Ghz on ambient water but not stable and I wasn't willing to push it to see lol  £1000 CPU tends to change your outlook on how far you will go..  According to the previous owner, it will do 5.7Ghz on LN2 but its far better on ambient 

Aside from buying a few Xeon's for my servers and my SR-2 board, I've not bought another Intel CPU yet..  I think I might be turning back to AMD with the Ryzen 2700/X for my daughter and a Threadripper 2 for me at some point..  Not that I need it or my daughter for that matter but, times change and I think I need to move forward a bit more than I am currently   Loads of time to wait tho 

Sorry I hope everyone hasn't fallen asleep reading this....


----------



## peche (Jul 18, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> it's about as tweaked as it can get, runs 4300MHz (20% oc), edram at 2GHz, memory at 2133 9-9-9-27 1T. It's still plenty for gaming. My ram usage usually hovers around 11-14GB when gaming, 16GB is still enough but it's time to think ahead.


great numbers for gaming, anything beyond 3.50 is decent enough for gaming IMHO



phill said:


> I decided to keep hold of my first i7's, but then the collection has increased somewhat over the years..  Most of them I still use as daily PC's for crunching cancer as I've recently bought some new PSU's so I can..  Otherwise, I've kept them for the collection and the hope of one day I'll have enough cash to put PSU's in all of the builds I have here
> So I still have -
> 
> 2 x 920 D0s - Both seem decent overclockers, 4.5+Ghz with LinX stress testing   When I last had them working, they where running along at 4.2Ghz @ 1.29vcore
> ...


wow, totally envy your collection lad, amazing, i7 former farm! lolz


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 18, 2018)

Redid my 8700K OC because 1.31v on my attic at ~36 C ambient really didn't make anyone happy  Saw peaks of 96 C and a BSOD and I even noticed that the CPU was throwing errors on a daily basis :O

Now sitting at a cool and quiet 46x allcore multi @ 1.19v, no complaints, no noticeable perf loss, 60-65 C at full load in the same ambient temp  No more errors in Event viewer either 

And yes... I will delid this some day, whenever the 46x needs boosting.


----------



## peche (Jul 18, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Redid my 8700K OC because 1.31v on my attic at ~36 C ambient really didn't make anyone happy  Saw peaks of 96 C and a BSOD and I even noticed that the CPU was throwing errors on a daily basis :O
> 
> Now sitting at a cool and quiet 46x allcore multi @ 1.19v, no complaints, no noticeable perf loss, 60-65 C at full load in the same ambient temp  No more errors in Event viewer either
> 
> And yes... I will delid this some day, whenever the 46x needs boosting.


Great numbers, cooled by the listed beQuiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 ?


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 18, 2018)

peche said:


> Great numbers, cooled by the listed beQuiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 ?



Yep, but the numbers.. meh. This isn't a great chip, it effectively craps out at 4.9 unless I push volts beyond 1.36v which is totally not efficient; that's over 150w going through a 95w part.


----------



## phill (Jul 18, 2018)

peche said:


> wow, totally envy your collection lad, amazing, i7 former farm! lolz



I am very much a collecting kinda guy lol  It's only going to grow as well I think   I might be tempted with a 980X or something but I think they have all been hammered to hell and back lol  I've no interest at all with the newer 6900k, 7900k and the like...  

I think I might try and start grabbing some AMD CPUs but that's for another thread   It would be nice however to see if I could find a decent or good 3770k to go with my 2600k 4770k and 6700k   That said my OCD is that strong, I'd like to actually grab a 2700k CPU just so I had all the x700k's!! lol  I have a problem!!


----------



## peche (Jul 18, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Yep, but the numbers.. meh. This isn't a great chip, it effectively craps out at 4.9 unless I push volts beyond 1.36v which is totally not efficient; that's over 150w going through a 95w part.


air cooled, not delided, decent temp and numbers for a retired oc'er, golden chips are now legend in this new era i guess, 



phill said:


> I am very much a collecting kinda guy lol  It's only going to grow as well I think   I might be tempted with a 980X or something but I think they have all been hammered to hell and back lol  I've no interest at all with the newer 6900k, 7900k and the like...
> 
> I think I might try and start grabbing some AMD CPUs but that's for another thread   It would be nice however to see if I could find a decent or good 3770k to go with my 2600k 4770k and 6700k   That said my OCD is that strong, I'd like to actually grab a 2700k CPU just so I had all the x700k's!! lol  I have a problem!!


dont have to tell, i do wish a 3770K to swap for my locked Ivy, just for fun, ill probablly end up at stock settings, but your collection is something pretty big, in terms of hardware and also money,


----------



## phill (Jul 18, 2018)

Well if I can find another motherboard with a good to decent overclocking 3770k I would possibly try and grab hold when I could   That said another 6700k would be lovely as it could go in my other OCF board   Not to mention if I could find one of the Z170M OCF's as well...

Any particular board that would compliment a 3770k??


----------



## RealNeil (Jul 18, 2018)

It's been a while since I've looked at this thread and since then, I've made a few changes.

My Two i7-7700Ks are both going out the door, and are being replaced with i7-8700K systems.
(on a side note, I kept my 6600K box and let the second 7700K go instead) The 6600K is a great little CPU paired with a Gigabyte Z170-Gaming 6 and DDR4-3200MHz. RAM.
I donated my Ryzen 1500X board and chip here at TPU, and my Ryzen 1600X went to my wife's PC in her office.
I still have the i9-9700X box and I did get a new ASUS Rampage VI Extreme motherboard for it. I'm going to sell the MSI X299 Gaming M7 ACK, but I can't mention that here because it's an i7 thread. 
I still have a Ryzen 1700X box, but I'll be selling it too.

Got the first 8700K up yesterday and it's wicked-fast.


----------



## phill (Jul 18, 2018)

What is the performance difference like from a 6700k to a 7700k?  I would say about the 8700k comparison, but I'm not sure if it's apples to apples considering it's another 2 cores and 2 threads...  

I've not heard of a i9 9700k?  I'm guessing maybe 7900k??

From what I've read, the Ryzen 1700/1700X is about where it's at for the new AMD CPUs..  The latest ones are just even better...


----------



## peche (Jul 18, 2018)

phill said:


> Any particular board that would compliment a 3770k??


i had a 2700K with a GAZ68X ud5, there were amazing Z77 boards from gigabyte and the incredible Z77 saberthooth from asus, i wish they will continue doing tuf boards like that, not the crap they sell now days, 



RealNeil said:


> It's been a while since I've looked at this thread and since then, I've made a few changes.
> 
> My Two i7-7700Ks are both going out the door, and are being replaced with i7-8700K systems.
> (on a side note, I kept my 6600K box and let the second 7700K go instead) The 6600K is a great little CPU paired with a Gigabyte Z170-Gaming 6 and DDR4-3200MHz. RAM.
> ...


another brave i7 owner, i might be interested on that 7700K, gonna upgrade in december...also we can make this one, intel i7 & i9 owners club, lolz



phill said:


> What is the performance difference like from a 6700k to a 7700k?  I would say about the 8700k comparison, but I'm not sure if it's apples to apples considering it's another 2 cores and 2 threads...
> 
> .


diffence might be minimal, boost and temps mostly, between skylake and kaby


----------



## phill (Jul 18, 2018)

peche said:


> i had a 2700K with a GAZ68X ud5, there were amazing Z77 boards from gigabyte and the incredible Z77 saberthooth from asus, i wish they will continue doing tuf boards like that, not the crap they sell now days,
> 
> another brave i7 owner, i might be interested on that 7700K, gonna upgrade in december...also we can make this one, intel i7 & i9 owners club, lolz
> 
> diffence might be minimal, boost and temps mostly, between skylake and kaby



I have a Z77 Asrock OCF board, love it   In fact, the Z77, Z97 and Z170 boards are all Asrock OCF boards   I was just wondering tho, would the 2600k be better for crunching on or would the 2700k be a little better on top??  Sad thing is I'm not sure if they are that cheap and I'm kinda not really in the place to be putting down £100+ on a CPU I don't really need as such just because I have OCD


----------



## RealNeil (Jul 18, 2018)

phill said:


> 've not heard of a i9 9700k? I'm guessing maybe 7900k??


Yes, it's corrected now, thanks for pointing it out.

The 7700Ks are faster than the 6600Ks are, but it's no earth-shattering chasm of speed. (maybe 15% more) I found it to be evident in benchmarks, but not in games.
The 7700Ks generated more heat when overclocked, so I de-lidded both of them and put pure copper lids with more surface area for cooling on them. 
I didn't do it to clock them higher, I did it to keep them cooler while running a mild 4600MHz. O/C.
Both of them are in ASRock Z270 Killer SLI/ac mainboards with 32GB of DDR4-3000MHz. RAM in them.

I never felt that I had to do a de-lid with the 6600K. It's running at 4600MHz. and stays pretty cool.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 19, 2018)

Seems others are giving updates how it goes with there systems. So after one year and a half, is a little update from me and my I7 980X. Still going strong, very strong infact. It has never run better than it does now. Added a few thing over the time and yeah for how old it is, really running well. CPU now runs at 4.42 GHz at 1.41 volts still on aircooling. It took a bit of time to get there cause of cooling and settings needed to be upgrade or tweaked to get there cause where i live its hotter than it is normal, so i had to upgrade cooling. Maybe climate changes causing the heat, i dont now. I just know that cooling no longer where sufficient.

So full system spec as of today is. One of the goals for the system cause it is in my living room to keep the system anonymous. So besides the GPU RGB, there is no LED or RGB light in it now.
Core i7 980X @ 4.42 GHz
Noctua NH-D14 CPU cooler with 3 x noctua nf-f12 industrialppc-3000 pwm 120 MM fans mounted. Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut cooling paste between CPU and cooler. CPU is not delid since this cpu is soldered from factory.
ASUS P6X58D Premium second gen X58 motherboard that means it has Sata 3 and USB 3.0 onboard. Chipsæt heatsink now been added some fans to keep it cool.
12 GB DDR3 memory Corsair 1600 MHz triple channel (6 x 2 GB).
2 x Samsung 950 PRO 256 GB M.2 NVMe SSD for OS and games that has a long load time. M.2 does help there.
CRUCIAL MX300 2 TB sata SSD only for games.
WD RED 4 TB til storages and backup
WD AV-GP 2 TB til storage and backup
EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti SC2 GAMING its already factory oc, but i have taken it from factory oc that is Base/boost/memory: 1557/1671/1376 MHz to 1632/1746/1514 MHz that is every day oc. For benchamrk i take it up to 1647/1761/1556 MHz. Higher oc results in driver crash.
Thermaltake ToughPower 1500 Watt PSU
Antec Twelve Hundred case where all stock fans are now replaced with Corsair ML120/ML140 PREMIUM/PRO fans and all fans are controlled by 3 x NZXT SENTRY 3 fan controllers
Windows 10 PRO 64 bit OS.



A few benchmark i have run.





Far Cry 5 benchmark max settings.











This is what a M.2 SSD does to boot on X58. Not so bad i think.










CPU temperature when it is at it worst with Prime95. For every day use it never becomes this hot. Temp Arent to bad but not great either. But remember this is air cooling only and out side temperature when i testet those cpu temp where close to 30 degrees celsius outside, so not the greatest condision to test load temp.





To end it here are a few pictures i took of my system after replacing fans. Because there in some pictures are different fans on CPU cooler is because i made it over two times and zip ties holding cpu cooler is to prevent cooler to hit chipsæt fans below it.

The first pictures below here is the ugly or "the spaghetti" side no one wants to show really or am i wrong?








































So yeah there you have it. I7 980X is still going strong and works hard every day with out any complaints. Its the hardware around it that over the years gets replaced and/or worn down. While CPU and motherboard just keeps on going. Next cpu is gonna be a I7 or I9 for sure again.


----------



## RealNeil (Jul 19, 2018)

Tomgang said:


> So after one year and a half, is a little update from me and my I7 980X


That thing is and always has been a beast.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 19, 2018)

RealNeil said:


> That thing is and always has been a beast.



Yeah. Im glad i back then let it replace the I7 920 i had. I7 980X really took X58 and gaming to another level and alowed me to get a powerful GPU with out it being a massive bottleneck. As you can see it handles the latest 2018 games a max settings still with out dropping FPS below 60, that is my goal for games. below 60 FPS is for me not al right. But as long it can keep games maxed out and still be over 60 FPS  i will keep this CPU.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 19, 2018)

Tomgang said:


> Seems others are giving updates how it goes with there systems. So after one year and a half, is a little update from me and my I7 980X. Still going strong, very strong infact. It has never run better than it does now. Added a few thing over the time and yeah for how old it is, really running well. CPU now runs at 4.42 GHz at 1.41 volts still on aircooling. It took a bit of time to get there cause of cooling and settings needed to be upgrade or tweaked to get there cause where i live its hotter than it is normal, so i had to upgrade cooling. Maybe climate changes causing the heat, i dont now. I just know that cooling no longer where sufficient.
> 
> So full system spec as of today is. One of the goals for the system cause it is in my living room to keep the system anonymous. So besides the GPU RGB, there is no LED or RGB light in it now.
> Core i7 980X @ 4.42 GHz
> ...


I was thinking of doing the same thing with 40mm fans mounted on the holes by the GPU in my full tower, great idea.


----------



## peche (Jul 19, 2018)

Tomgang said:


> So yeah there you have it. I7 980X is still going strong and works hard every day with out any complaints. Its the hardware around it that over the years gets replaced and/or worn down. While CPU and motherboard just keeps on going. Next cpu is gonna be a I7 or I9 for sure again.


i really admire you as older i7 enthusiast, your i7 is a beast and all tweaks, Oc, mods and so on your computer describe how long you want to get! thanks for all the new ideas, mods and more you have always shared with all techpowerupians, mostly benchs and results you always provide, and welcome sir, to i7 owners club, we all are glad to have you here, 



cucker tarlson said:


> I was thinking of doing the same thing with 40mm fans mounted on the holes by the GPU in my full tower, great idea.


this post came with several ideas for my rig,  i guess i'll make some changes on mine, lol


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 19, 2018)

You've done great with airflow Tommgang. I'm working on that in my case as well, but I don't wanna use any fan controllers so I basically have to make do with six fans. My case is much harder to work with though (Zalman H1). I basically ripped out half of it already. Got rid of the whole ahv system, placed one 140mm on top blowing air inside. I removed the 5.25 covers and placed a 120mm as intake, cut out the bottom of the case for a 120mm intake too. I pulled the rubber grommets on the back of the case, it left a few holes right by the gpu, dunno if I'll ever install 40mm fans there but at least the heat doesn't get trapped. I ripped the half of the front panel cover too but what I still have to do is get a 200m aerocool dark force fan,just about only 200mm fan with decent air pressure, and replace the factory stock 200mm which does almost nothing for the airflow. I got to get rid of hdd cages before I can do that though, so replace my 3 sata ssds with one big m.2 drive and buy one big hdd instead of two smaller ones I have now.
I know I can just buy a good case for $100 but I like my frankenstein more.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 19, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> I was thinking of doing the same thing with 40mm fans mounted on the holes by the GPU in my full tower, great idea.



The fans i use at the GPU is 60 MM. 40 MM really dont move much air. I have tried it by the way. But yeah the fans simulates a blower fan style since most after marked coolers just recirculate the hot air and keeps temps high. By sucking some of the hot air away so that it can be replaced with fresh air from the front mounted fans and the fan mounted in the side panel.



peche said:


> i really admire you as older i7 enthusiast, your i7 is a beast and all tweaks, Oc, mods and so on your computer describe how long you want to get! thanks for all the new ideas, mods and more you have always shared with all techpowerupians, mostly benchs and results you always provide, and welcome sir, to i7 owners club, we all are glad to have you here,
> 
> 
> this post came with several ideas for my rig,  i guess i'll make some changes on mine, lol



I want to get every thing out of X58 so that when i finally moves on to a new system, i can say for sure that i got every thing possible out of my invest ment but also trying new things is fun and when it works its doble the fun.

But also to show people that you dont have to bay new hardware every dam time you replace exsample GPU you dont al ways need a new CPU or for that matter its fun to prove people wrong. A round in forums not so much here on TPU but on other forums i see way to often that some ask for help to bay a new pc. But many times i turns out they just need a new GPU maybe a bit more memory and a SSD to keep them going again and the classic cpu oc. Other times ask for help to upgrade there old pc and then some noob comes by and se he´s hardware is maybe 7 years old so he automatic thinks its old and slow = useless. But many times it turns out the person that sujest it havent even tryed the hardware with he´s own hands first, so he has no idea of what it is capable of.

All to often people whant to upgrade to get exsample M.2 SSD or other features like sata 3 or USB 3.0, when there are cheaper options like PCIe adaptors, Samsung 950 PRO with legacy mode and so on. That it also one of the things why i go so long with X58 to prove what i possible on even old hardware.

But im glad that all the things i do also comes others to use and new ideas.



> You've done great with airflow Tommgang. I'm working on that in my case as well, but I don't wanna use any fan controllers so I basically have to make do with six fans. My case is much harder to work with though (Zalman H1). I basically ripped out half of it already. Got rid of the whole ahv system, placed one 140mm on top blowing air inside. I removed the 5.25 covers and placed a 120mm as intake, cut out the bottom of the case for a 120mm intake too. I pulled the rubber grommets on the back of the case, it left a few holes right by the gpu, dunno if I'll ever install 40mm fans there but at least the heat doesn't get trapped. I ripped the half of the front panel cover too but what I still have to do is get a 200m aerocool dark force fan,just about only 200mm fan with decent air pressure, and replace the factory stock 200mm which does almost nothing for the airflow. I got to get rid of hdd cages before I can do that though, so replace my 3 sata ssds with one big m.2 drive and buy one big hdd instead of two smaller ones I have now.
> I know I can just buy a good case for $100 but I like my frankenstein more.



I think i have airflow under control now. If you dont have all the fan connections you need on your motherboard and dont want to use fan controllers, why not use splitters so can run like 2 fans on the same connection like this splitter: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Akasa-AK-CBFA04-15-Splitter-Cable-Fans/dp/B005FWXWPS

There are many different types of splitters for 3 and 4 pins and molex for that matter. Just be careful not to put to many fans on one connection cause that can overload the motherboard. That is also one of the reasons why i am using fan controller. Motherboard dosent have that many and i dont wanna risk frying fans connections on motherboard and by that damage motherboard and the fan controller can handle up to 15 watts per fan channel, while i dont think motherboard can handle that much and with fans controllers i also have full control on every single fan now just with a finger touch (fan controllers has touch screen).

But since you guys seems to like what i do. Here are some more details of my pc and a older image from then i dit not make much into doing wirering great (be warned that image will hunt your soul, cause it is really ugly compared to how my system is now).

This is from about 4 years ago from where i ran GTX 970 in sli. Not so pretty





And here are a few ekstra pictures of my system and more details how i have done the wiring and the use of zip ties also. Some of the mods are not so pretty like fan in side panel (i had to use tape because i had to do som mods to that also and mount fans a bit off so it cut be there for the CPU cooler) and i have also today moved the case fan at the cpu cooler out side the case cause that is more effecient and dosent trap air between cpu cooler fan and case fan + it also lowered the fans noise because the air flow dosent hit the case fans so hard now. Its not so pretty either but some times its function over looks.





































The last two pictures shows the back side of fan controllers and wires from there.









The biggest problem now is that after doing all this, is that i have found out that i find great enjoyment on building pc´s and trying out new ideas. Building pc from buttom and up is fun


----------



## peche (Jul 19, 2018)

Tomgang said:


> want to get every thing out of X58 so that when i finally moves on to a new system, i can say for sure that i got every thing possible out of my invest ment but also trying new things is fun and when it works its doble the fun.
> 
> But also to show people that you dont have to bay new hardware every dam time you replace exsample GPU you dont al ways need a new CPU or for that matter its fun to prove people wrong. A round in forums not so much here on TPU but on other forums i see way to often that some ask for help to bay a new pc. But many times i turns out they just need a new GPU maybe a bit more memory and a SSD to keep them going again and the classic cpu oc. Other times ask for help to upgrade there old pc and then some noob comes by and se he´s hardware is maybe 7 years old so he automatic thinks its old and slow = useless. But many times it turns out the person that sujest it havent even tryed the hardware with he´s own hands first, so he has no idea of what it is capable of.
> 
> ...


all those inputs are totally apreciated, also as you say the fact that you can get the most of your hardware and could have tons of fun, well is something i wish more and more people could try, implement and learn from it, i do something similar but with VGA's, i like to get the most from video cards, if possible OC and tweak, squeeze the most from it! 

Thanks for your well made input sir again, 

Regards,


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 20, 2018)

peche said:


> all those inputs are totally apreciated, also as you say the fact that you can get the most of your hardware and could have tons of fun, well is something i wish more and more people could try, implement and learn from it, i do something similar but with VGA's, i like to get the most from video cards, if possible OC and tweak, squeeze the most from it!
> 
> Thanks for your well made input sir again,
> 
> Regards,



I as well oc and tweak GPU as well as memory. But i do not mod my GPU´s to get higher core or power target and such things in generel al throw the GTX 970 i had before is an acception. A GTX 1080 Ti is much to exspensive to risk frying it. as said before i dit get some help mod bios on the GTX 970´s i had. Modet power target in the original bios from 106 % to 119 %, yeah those where some og the cheapest cards out hence the low power target. But its not needed to mod power target on GTX 1080 TI that is al ready 120 % even on the cheapest cards and that is in watt up to 300 watt TDP while stock is 250 watt TDP and you really dont want higher power use than that any way. Some of the more exspensive 1080 TI has power targets as high as 150 % for a gigabyte card out of the boks.


----------



## agent_x007 (Jul 20, 2018)

@Tomgang I got myself other MB for my 980X.
And with Ultra 120 Extreme (and Delta Fan on top), I got 4,5GHz at 1,5V.
Didn't tweaked it hard, however I'm testing in WinXP for now.
What do you think ?
Cinebench 2003 : LINK.
I got 125k in 3DMark 03 as well : LINK.
However my main question is for Frequency vs. Vcore : How much you can push your CPU, before you have to ramp voltage a lot more ?
My starts to have Vcore cravings above 4,4GHz.


----------



## MrGenius (Jul 20, 2018)

3770K + 16GB Team Xtreem LV 2666 + Z77 MPower = Still gets the job done...and then some 

Gonna grab me a 2700K soon too. Just for fun.......and a few more boints.


----------



## natr0n (Jul 20, 2018)

I got this chip today.
2600K on stock volts @ 5Ghz


----------



## phill (Jul 20, 2018)

I wish my 2600k was that good a overclocker!!  It needs a little more volts for 5Ghz


----------



## shifter (Jul 20, 2018)

3770K -> That was my first I7  My previous platforms were always budget/price/perf. oriented. I've sold it, just to have an excuse for an upgrade  not that i really need to.

I7-860 -> still havent assembled it in complete platform, currently i use it for testing on MSI P55-GD55

I7-920 (or 930 not sure) -> came in as a second hand bundle with Asus Rampage II Extreme used it only to update bios  replaced the cpu with X5670


----------



## phill (Jul 20, 2018)

natr0n said:


> I got this chip today.
> 2600K on stock volts @ 5Ghz
> View attachment 104167



Just a thought, when you load the CPU, does the volts change at all??  Seems like a very good CPU...


----------



## natr0n (Jul 20, 2018)

phill said:


> Just a thought, when you load the CPU, does the volts change at all??  Seems like a very good CPU...



According to aida64
idle 1.232
load 1.512

Do you think I should try to undervolt perhaps ?

I tried to - offset a tiny bit and no go.


----------



## peche (Jul 20, 2018)

Tomgang said:


> I as well oc and tweak GPU as well as memory. But i do not mod my GPU´s to get higher core or power target and such things in generel al throw the GTX 970 i had before is an acception. A GTX 1080 Ti is much to exspensive to risk frying it. as said before i dit get some help mod bios on the GTX 970´s i had. Modet power target in the original bios from 106 % to 119 %, yeah those where some og the cheapest cards out hence the low power target. But its not needed to mod power target on GTX 1080 TI that is al ready 120 % even on the cheapest cards and that is in watt up to 300 watt TDP while stock is 250 watt TDP and you really dont want higher power use than that any way. Some of the more exspensive 1080 TI has power targets as high as 150 % for a gigabyte card out of the boks.


ill pm you in a few days, maybe you can help me to tweak my GTX980 to squeeze a little bit more from it, thanks also again for sharing and help people grow sir, 



MrGenius said:


> 3770K + 16GB Team Xtreem LV 2666 + Z77 MPower = Still gets the job done...and then some
> 
> Gonna grab me a 2700K soon too. Just for fun.......and a few more boints.


Welcome aboard sir! you hardware still able to provide moar and moar fun 



natr0n said:


> I got this chip today.
> 2600K on stock volts @ 5Ghz
> View attachment 104167


Golden chip? 



shifter said:


> 3770K -> That was my first I7  My previous platforms were always budget/price/perf. oriented. I've sold it, just to have an excuse for an upgrade  not that i really need to.
> 
> I7-860 -> still havent assembled it in complete platform, currently i use it for testing on MSI P55-GD55
> 
> I7-920 (or 930 not sure) -> came in as a second hand bundle with Asus Rampage II Extreme used it only to update bios  replaced the cpu with X5670


what you have right now? interesting hardware listed / sold,


----------



## phill (Jul 20, 2018)

natr0n said:


> According to aida64
> idle 1.232
> load 1.512
> 
> ...



Here's what mine needed for 5Ghz IBT stable...





I'm not sure I had that good a CPU to be honest..  That said, it was only cooled by a H100i...


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 20, 2018)

agent_x007 said:


> @Tomgang I got myself other MB for my 980X.
> And with Ultra 120 Extreme (and Delta Fan on top), I got 4,5GHz at 1,5V.
> Didn't tweaked it hard, however I'm testing in WinXP for now.
> What do you think ?
> ...



A Vcore at 1.5 is high, i think it will degrade the cpu over time faster than you might want it to. According to Intels maximum volt to cores is 1.4 volts. That is why i keep my voltage at 1.41 and no more for 24/7 use.

Se spec datasheet here or screenshot below (its on page 23): https://www.intel.com/content/dam/w...top-processor-series-32nm-datasheet-vol-1.pdf





About Benchmark. Dont use these old ones. They are really not optimized for multicore test or hence test much newer multicore CPU´s. Every test in Cinebench 2003 accept in multi CPU test, all test ran at only one core one thread. These old benchs is from a time when single core CPU´s ruled and dual core where still a rare breed, they really dosent strees CPU to a level that can give you a indication of a stable CPU. I use Intel Burn test to stress test at minimum maximum level and 10 runs. Its very hard on the CPU and temps get pretty high, but testing with this and i have never had a single BSOD or system freeze after a intel burn test and after that i use Prime95 for a long time stress test. If you want to use them keep a close eye on temps cause at some parts of the test CPU can get way hotter than you will exsperience for every day use.






About oc. Volts needed differ from CPU to CPU, silicon lottery you know. But i do have a fif you shut try out. The higher BLCK you use for oc, the more voltage needs to be increased with. I have learn with my CPU that a bit lower BLCK and slight higher multiplier is the way to go with. My cpu hits a golden way at multiplier 25 and BLCK at 177. According to my own at the same voltage at difference in BLCK from 177 to around 185-190 BLCK af lower multiplier can cost me up to 75 MHz before its stable again. So i will try go with multiplier 25 and a bit lower BLCK. That can maybe alow you to lower vcore a bit more. I have also completly dissable turbo mode so multiplier is locket at max 25 and remember to manuel ajust UCLK or Dram Frequency to around 3600-3700 MHz as that will change to and the lower UCLK is the less performance you get and will also slow down your pc a bit if not corrected. UCLK is also the NB frequency in CPU-z in the memory fane blade.

About voltage needed i havent really tryed that much, but can tell at 1.55 volts my cpu can go to 4.75 GHz.





Well try that out and then report back.



peche said:


> ill pm you in a few days, maybe you can help me to tweak my GTX980 to squeeze a little bit more from it, thanks also again for sharing and help people grow sir,
> 
> 
> Welcome aboard sir! you hardware still able to provide moar and moar fun
> ...



I can try and help, but no promises. It depends on how far you have al ready taken it.


----------



## peche (Jul 20, 2018)

Tomgang said:


> I can try and help, but no promises. It depends on how far you have al ready taken it.


stock values,  i have never touched this babe!


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 20, 2018)

peche said:


> stock values,  i have never touched this babe!



Oh in that case there shut be some gain. Maxwell cards tends to have a good head room for OC and generel higher than the newer pascal cards.


----------



## peche (Jul 20, 2018)

Tomgang said:


> Oh in that case there shut be some gain. Maxwell cards tends to have a good head room for OC and generel higher than the newer pascal cards.


thats the main reason! to squeeze a bit more, is a reference 980 !


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 20, 2018)

peche said:


> thats the main reason! to squeeze a bit more, is a reference 980 !



Oh not the greatest then. Blower style cooler is not great when it comes to oc. Be prepared for more noise then and maybe you will have to use a more agressive fan profile to prevent the card from throttle.


----------



## agent_x007 (Jul 21, 2018)

@Tomgang I used Vdroop enabled option for first try 
No droop enabled :


http://imgur.com/NgOh8r3

I set 1,4125V in E-LEET.
I assume you used LLC (or Vdroop control) on your board to have the most "flat" Vcore as possible ?


----------



## shifter (Jul 21, 2018)

peche said:


> what you have right now? interesting hardware listed / sold,


i5-3350P+ASUS P8Z77-V
FX8320+GIGABYTE 970 DS3P
X5670+ASUS RAMPAGE II EXTREME
I7-860+MSI P55-GD55
X5460+ASUS STRIKER EXTREME
I3-6100+GIGABYTE Z170 HD3
I3-4170+GIGABYTE H81 (not sure what model)
... waiting to find 5775 for ASUS MAXIMUS HERO (Z97) ..

I am testing and comparing diffeent setups from different generations 
*i am not selling them for now.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 21, 2018)

agent_x007 said:


> @Tomgang I used Vdroop enabled option for first try
> No droop enabled :
> 
> 
> ...



No i dont use Offset or vdrop. Every thing is manuel set to a given voltage and there it is at the hole time. No drops in volts or other things. Volts is optimized to be as low as possible but still fully stable off cause and then i manuel set voltage there and keep it at that.

I use these settings in bios.


----------



## agent_x007 (Jul 21, 2018)

Load Line Calibration on Auto... however going from numbers I think it's Enabled (since Vcore seems close to what you set ?).
I probably won't be able to drop QPI/DRAM voltage below 1,4V (1800MHz+ on 12GB RAM) [it's called VTT on my board ].


----------



## peche (Jul 21, 2018)

Tomgang said:


> Oh not the greatest then. Blower style cooler is not great when it comes to oc. Be prepared for more noise then and maybe you will have to use a more agressive fan profile to prevent the card from throttle.


no worries! im planning upgrading cooler



shifter said:


> i5-3350P+ASUS P8Z77-V
> FX8320+GIGABYTE 970 DS3P
> X5670+ASUS RAMPAGE II EXTREME
> I7-860+MSI P55-GD55
> ...


well hardware list is epic, 
i have stored in office:
i7 3770 + Z68 intelboard
i7 2600  + H61 board
i5 3330 + h51 board
that was my previuos WCG farm, now is offline due maintenance, parts and others for my office and teamwork, stored for now!
 im saving some pennies to power on a xeon westmere somewhere arround, does need a board and ram, to crunch,


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 21, 2018)

@Tomgang making me want to drop the cash on a i7 980x all the time - shame they cost £100 ish and my x5650 costed £20 which is 5 times less.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 21, 2018)

peche said:


> no worries! im planning upgrading cooler
> 
> 
> well hardware list is epic,
> ...



If you still want tot keep the GPU silent while oc, its a good idea to do so.



Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> @Tomgang making me want to drop the cash on a i7 980x all the time - shame they cost £100 ish and my x5650 costed £20 which is 5 times less.



Dont get me wrong I7 980X is nice CPU, but if you al ready have a 6 core Xeon for X58 and it oc to around 4.2-4.4 GHz. To be hornestly I7 980X will be a waste of money when it comes to performance. 6 core xeon and I7 for X58 is frankly the same die they are made of. Xeon just has a few ekstra features I7 dosent like ECC memory support and the possibility for running multi cpu konfiguration.

If you ever want a I7 980X or one of the two none X model I7 970/980. Do it because you want to join the I7 club or maybe if your xeon is a poor overclockker and you want to try an I7. Dont do it for performance alone, cause that it more or less the same.

Else there are xeon w3680. That is rebranded i7 980x with unlocked multiplier and every thing, just cheaper than 980x.


----------



## phill (Jul 21, 2018)

Sound advice there @Tomgang   I'm thinking of doing the same for replacing both of my i7 920 D0's just to have 6 cores and doing it as cheaply as possible   I do believe both of my Classified boards and even my Gigabyte X58A-OC will take the Xeon CPUs without any modifications


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 21, 2018)

Tomgang said:


> If you still want tot keep the GPU silent while oc, its a good idea to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well 4.2-4.4 is easy as pie for overclocking, I'm currently sitting at 4.62ghz and 1.55v with a alphacool eisbaer 360mm and hitting load temps up to 72c across all cores - I haven't had the chance to push further and it seems to be stable and ran about 20 cinebench runs no prob - will asus realbench it and prime 95 for verification


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 21, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Well 4.2-4.4 is easy as pie for overclocking, I'm currently sitting at 4.62ghz and 1.55v with a alphacool eisbaer 360mm and hitting load temps up to 72c across all cores - I haven't had the chance to push further and it seems to be stable and ran about 20 cinebench runs no prob - will asus realbench it and prime 95 for verification



Yikes 1.55 volts for 24/7 use?

Thats a very high voltage and way over what is reccomended, for a long life span. and yes i have run my cpu at 1.55 as well for 4.75 ghz but that is benchmark only and power use at that voltage is very high as well.

Al throw 72 c at that voltage is great, but i will not reccomend running the cpu at that voltage over longer time. At least not if you esspect the cpu to last long.``


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 21, 2018)

Not 24/7 I couldn't care less if it dies.

Going to push it to it's max over the next few weeks.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 21, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Not 24/7 I couldn't care less if it dies.
> 
> Going to push it to it's max over the next few weeks.



That poor cpu. So killing it to get a i7 cpu, that is more scary to think of than a good horror movie.

That... thats murder and cpu abuse

But i guess its cheap to replace if it dies...


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 21, 2018)

Tomgang said:


> That poor cpu. So killing it to get a i7 cpu, that is more scary to think of than a good horror movie.
> 
> That... thats murder and cpu abuse
> 
> But i guess its cheap to replace if it dies...


Oh it hasn't suffered - YET I'm pumping max 1.6v into it and I've got my alphacool eisbaer 360mm cooling beast - It smashes my nh-d14 through the wall.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 21, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Oh it hasn't suffered - YET I'm pumping max 1.6v into it and I've got my alphacool eisbaer 360mm cooling beast - It smashes my nh-d14 through the wall.



Some one save this abused cpu, before its to late 

As a person that is very fond of x58, this hurts my soul to witness.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Jul 22, 2018)

You guys are making me want to fire up the old girl : )


----------



## RealNeil (Jul 22, 2018)

Outback Bronze said:


> You guys are making me want to fire up the old girl : )


Fire away!  I love to see old gold in action.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 22, 2018)

Outback Bronze said:


> You guys are making me want to fire up the old girl : )
> 
> View attachment 104250





Outback Bronze said:


> You guys are making me want to fire up the old girl : )
> 
> View attachment 104250



Let it rock again. Just sitting there and collect dust is a real shame. Get it back to life


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 22, 2018)

Outback Bronze said:


> You guys are making me want to fire up the old girl : )
> 
> View attachment 104250


Why is it sitting around? Fire it up and overclock that


----------



## Outback Bronze (Jul 22, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Why is it sitting around? Fire it up and overclock that



Semi retired. Its waiting for some inspiration..

I'll probably never sell it either. Its definitely been one of my favourite rigs!


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 22, 2018)

Outback Bronze said:


> Semi retired. Its waiting for some inspiration..
> 
> I'll probably never sell it either. Its definitely been one of my favourite rigs!



There is not such thing as semi retired for x58. It needs to work, be used for some thing...any thing.

How about a retro gamer pc or a server. Maybe a pc for when your friends come over to play online or something. The last part is my plan to do with my own x58 rig as a part gamer for when friend comes by and part backup pc for if the new one fails and cant boot. The only way my x58 rig will be come use less is if cpu or motherboard desides to go to hardware heaven.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Jul 22, 2018)

Tomgang said:


> There is not such thing as semi retired for x58. It needs to work, be used for some thing...any thing.
> 
> How about a retro gamer pc or a server. Maybe a pc for when your friends come over to play online or something. The last part is my plan to do with my own x58 rig as a part gamer for when friend comes by and part backup pc for if the new one fails and cant boot. The only way my x58 rig will be come use less is if cpu or motherboard desides to go to hardware heaven.



Just found some old pics. I think the cards were 7950's with universal blocks : )


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 22, 2018)

Outback Bronze said:


> Just found some old pics. I think the cards were 7950's with universal blocks : )
> 
> View attachment 104259
> 
> View attachment 104260


That's INSANE! Custom loop that pc again.



Tomgang said:


> There is not such thing as semi retired for x58. It needs to work, be used for some thing...any thing.
> 
> How about a retro gamer pc or a server. Maybe a pc for when your friends come over to play online or something. The last part is my plan to do with my own x58 rig as a part gamer for when friend comes by and part backup pc for if the new one fails and cant boot. The only way my x58 rig will be come use less is if cpu or motherboard desides to go to hardware heaven.


True - my x58 rig is a backup pc to be honest, I've got a 6600k rig as the main and I'm getting an x299 board for my 7740x


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 22, 2018)

Outback Bronze said:


> Just found some old pics. I think the cards were 7950's with universal blocks : )
> 
> View attachment 104259
> 
> View attachment 104260



That looks great. Clean for wires and other things. A shame you took that thing a part. It just needed, SSD, new GPU and you where good to go. maybe more ram?



Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> That's INSANE! Custom loop that pc again.
> 
> 
> True - my x58 rig is a backup pc to be honest, I've got a 6600k rig as the main and I'm getting an x299 board for my 7740x



You are getting a X299 board for a 7740X. If i where you, i would seriously sell the I7 7740X and get a CPU with more cores for that platform. 7740X is just a rebranded I7 7700K with only dual channel ram support even throw its on X299 that supports quad-channel memory. A I7 7800X would be a great replacement. I mean that CPU has more cores, more PCI lanes, quad channel ram support only clock speed pulls it down over 7740X but thats what overclock are for. But that is up to you off cause. Even your old X58 has more cores than X299 if you keep that CPU.

else i would sell that I7 7740X and forget a X299 board + sell that I5 6600K and get a I7 6700K and get that X58 going again if you need 2 PC´s. Just an idea off cause. Its up to you. or sell I5 6600K + board and sell I7 7740X and get a CPU with more cores for that X299 board you are getting and get X58 back to use. I mean if you Arent gonna sell it any way, why not put i back to good use and cut also be a good excuse for getting X58 going again and still have a new PC that has the grunt X58 might not have for every thing you need by getting X299 with a higher core count CPU.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 22, 2018)

Tomgang said:


> That looks great. Clean for wires and other things. A shame you took that thing a part. It just needed, SSD, new GPU and you where good to go. maybe more ram?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Although it's a valid point - I disagree, yes the 7740x is a rebranded 7700k BUT the thing is I found one for £125 of cex with a 2yr warranty used. I paid £10.80 after vouchers I had - the 7700k costed around £220 there so the 7740x was a better buy. It also means I can keep my 6600k - there is no point selling it when I paid £213 for it - I would get half that for it no to mention selling my z270x gaming 7 at a loss too. I considered the 7800x but the 7740x is king of single thread which turn based games love - It also clocks high and will hit the 5ghz I'm aiming for. Like my x58 system I puchased it to be upgradable in the future - x299 offers this, by getting the i7-7740x I'd be able to grab the top end i9 7980xe for a few hundred and get a massive multi threaded boost and grab a 2nd top end gaming cpu alonside it. Selling the 7740x will be pointless as I'd sell it at a loss to be honest since cex won't take returns. I'd rather keep all 3 systems and keep happy with them.



Tomgang said:


> That looks great. Clean for wires and other things. A shame you took that thing a part. It just needed, SSD, new GPU and you where good to go. maybe more ram?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only downside of x299 is that intel failed by not releasing xeon platinums to the chipset and unlocked ones at least. In 10 years they would be had for under £300. But no intel had to have no support for them and pull the same "c" chipset crap.


----------



## StrayKAT (Jul 22, 2018)

The 7740 would have made sense at one point. It would have been a good choice for someone looking for a fairly future proofed board (compared to z270), but didn't want to jump to Skylake X just yet. But then Intel immediately released Coffee Lake.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 22, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> The 7740 would have made sense at one point. It would have been a good choice for someone looking for a fairly future proofed board (compared to z270), but didn't want to jump to Skylake X just yet. But then Intel immediately released Coffee Lake.


Coffee lake is good but will only support up to 8 cores then it's as good as dead.


----------



## RealNeil (Jul 22, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> and I'm getting an x299 board for my 7740x


What board are you getting? Have you bought it yet? 'cause I have one to sell.

EDIT: never mind. I see you are quoting prices in the pound. shipping won't work out.


----------



## agent_x007 (Jul 22, 2018)

@Tomgang Windows 10 :




Going nutz with IMC :




And combining both


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 22, 2018)

RealNeil said:


> What board are you getting? Have you bought it yet? 'cause I have one to sell.
> 
> EDIT: never mind. I see you are quoting prices in the pound. shipping won't work out.


I'm getting a x299 i9 xe by asrock - not purchased yet though.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 22, 2018)

agent_x007 said:


> @Tomgang Windows 10 :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not bad. You are getting close to my score of 1103 multi score and 144 single score. You will need to bump core clock up some more. I got that score at 4.75 ghz.


----------



## agent_x007 (Jul 22, 2018)

I can't do more sadly 
Going beyond Vcore ~1,53V is impossible at this moment (cooling can't do much when I got ambient temp of ~30C :/).


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 22, 2018)

q


agent_x007 said:


> I can't do more sadly
> Going beyond Vcore ~1,53V is impossible at this moment (cooling can't do much when I got ambient temp of ~30C :/).



Yeah i know how you feel, its the same here for me. Temp around 30 c give or take. Not optimal for high overclock and good scores in benchmark. Thats why i take it easy right now wirh benchmark.


----------



## natr0n (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## StrayKAT (Jul 23, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Coffee lake is good but will only support up to 8 cores then it's as good as dead.



Well, I'd go for a 7820 personally.. if starting low and looking towards the future. It's tough for me to see the point in getting something that doesn't take more advantage of what the x299 offers.

Actually, it's what I just did 

edit:

Currently using 7700k until the Skylake ships, but I didn't exactly want to do this. Kaby Lake is perfect for me so far, since I just mostly game. But my board's thermal sensor for the PCH is screwed.. All the other temps are fine, so I doubt there's an actual problem.. but little things like this drive me nuts... and then I impulse buy a new setup. lmao. And now it's hard to find similar z270 boards with U.2 ports. Easier to find them on x299.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 23, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Well, I'd go for a 7820 personally.. if starting low and looking towards the future. It's tough for me to see the point in getting something that doesn't take more advantage of what the x299 offers.
> 
> Actually, it's what I just did
> 
> ...


Your on u2? I've got a z270x gaming 7 and it has a u2 port - very solid board and supports thunderbolt with a add in card that you need to buy irritatingly.


----------



## StrayKAT (Jul 23, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Your on u2? I've got a z270x gaming 7 and it has a u2 port - very solid board and supports thunderbolt with a add in card that you need to buy irritatingly.



Well, I already purchased the x299 and CPU. Should be here in a couple days. Now that I've went all in, I'm just gonna forget about 270.


----------



## peche (Jul 23, 2018)

Outback Bronze said:


> You guys are making me want to fire up the old girl : )
> 
> View attachment 104250


what a re ya waiting 4?


----------

